# Sono qui



## LTD (3 Dicembre 2015)

eccomi

sono tornata qui per non fare stupidaggini

ho fatto quello che dovevo
stasera al telefono è finito il mio matrimonio
ora sono sconvolta e ho bisogno di non impazzire

è finita, ancora non ci credo
non non ci sono parole


----------



## Ryoga74 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Ciao Ele, racconta, sfogarti ti farà bene...


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Dicembre 2015)

Ciao Ele,

racconta.


----------



## Ecate (3 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> eccomi
> 
> sono tornata qui per non fare stupidaggini
> 
> ...


Eledriel hai smosso qualche cosa. Hai agito. Ti va di sfogarti un po'?


----------



## sienne (3 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> eccomi
> 
> sono tornata qui per non fare stupidaggini
> 
> ...



Ciao

mi dispiace enormemente!
Anche se non ci sono parole, racconta ... 

Un abbraccio ... 


sienne


----------



## Ryoga74 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Eledriel hai smosso qualche cosa. Hai agito. Ti va di sfogarti un po'?


Ciao bella [emoji4] mannaggia a te mi hai fatto prendere un colpo qualche giorno fa quando hai tolto l'avatar [emoji35] tutto bene?


----------



## Ecate (3 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ciao bella [emoji4] mannaggia a te mi hai fatto prendere un colpo qualche giorno fa quando hai tolto l'avatar [emoji35] tutto bene?


Sì, grazie 
sei gentile Ryoga


----------



## Ryoga74 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sì, grazie
> sei gentile Ryoga


Avevo persino aperto un thread su Priveè, con conseguente cazziatone da parte di Perplesso [emoji28] ma sono contento che ci sei ancora...


----------



## Falcor (3 Dicembre 2015)

Ciao Ele. Noi siam qui, anche solo per cazzeggiare e farti distrarre


----------



## banshee (3 Dicembre 2015)

Ciao Ele, che succede? Ti va di raccontare?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> eccomi
> 
> sono tornata qui per non fare stupidaggini
> 
> ...


Ciao Ele, mi dispiace, quando vuoi, scrivi e sfogati.


----------



## Ecate (3 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Avevo persino aperto un thread su Priveè, con conseguente cazziatone da parte di Perplesso [emoji28] ma sono contento che ci sei ancora...


Ma grazie 
a volte mi si ingarbuglia l'espressività e non ho né parole né pensieri fluenti da esprimere. Anche ora a dire il vero, ma un ascolto partecipe per Eledriel, quello c'è


----------



## LTD (3 Dicembre 2015)

sto piangendo come una fontana


ho rotto il silenzio io, una settimana fa
lui era agitato, imbarazzato, io emozionata, non lo sentivo da due mesi
abbiamo parlato poco, come stai ecc ecc
mi ha detto che se volevo poteva venire da me dopo natale e fermarsi una settimana
ci siamo salutati senza sfiorare l'argomento "altra"
ho sperato tanto che nel frattempo quella storia fosse finita, che forse sarebbe stato possibile ricominciare 
ma non abbiamo toccato la questione, io non ho voluto affrontarla brutalmente dopo tanto silenzio

gli ho detto chiamami quando vuoi

lo ha fatto stasera,
ho atteso trepidante la sua telefonata
immaginavo già di passeggiare insieme a braccetto e di sorridere ancora, cosa che non mi capita da tanto tempo

mi ha parlato per 20 minuti di sciocchezze, poi è tornato sull'argomento viaggio
ho immaginato lui qui, come le ultime volte... ho immaginato altre lacrime, discussioni, lui che se ne va, io che resto sola, lui con l'altra...
a quel punto non ho più resistito e gli ho chiesto se non fosse cambiato niente da settembre
mi ha risposto no.

ho sentito una voragine aprirsi dentro, al posto del cuore, tutto franava

ho dovuto chiedere, estorcegli parola per parola
ha risposto a monosillabi
la frequenta ancora, nel fine settimana, altro non so
a quanto pare è coinvolto, visto che ha scelto lei
non si è espresso, non ha detto nulla
piangeva, continuando a dirmi "tu sei parte di me"

gli ho detto che non può avere tutto, che io sono sola, senza l'amore di nessuno, ho un marito che non c'è, che non mi ama, che non mi stringe tra le braccia, che non mi desidera, che tutto questo lo dà a un'altra
gli ho detto quanto mi fossi illusa in questi due anni di bugie, di quanto abbia creduto, supportata dalle sue esitazioni, che fosse una crisi superabile e non potessi pensare alla fine di tutto, gli ho detto che lui è libero di amare chi vuole, che magari se lo capiva prima di sposarmi solo tre anni fa dopo 12 di convivenza sarebbe stato meglio, gli ho detto che non avrebbe dovuto lasciare spazi alla mia speranza in questi due anni di agonia, di vita mia persa, buttata via ad aspettare ciò che mai sarebbe successo, dicendomi "non so, non so cosa accadrà", "tu sei parte di me, non posso abbandonarti" ... "non voglio perderti"... e tacendo per un anno la storia con l'altra


non rileggo, ma sento di non riuscire a trasmettere lo sgomento e l'orrore che sto provando, si è avverato il mio peggiore incubo


----------



## Horny (3 Dicembre 2015)

cara
:abbraccio:


----------



## Horny (3 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sto piangendo come una fontana
> 
> 
> ho rotto il silenzio io, una settimana fa
> ...


alt un attimo!
quale incubo...nonono....lo trasmetti eccome,
ma non è così. 
l'incubo era quella agonia, forse.


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Dicembre 2015)

Ele, avevi considerato questa possibilità. Ora ci hai battuto la faccia, ma era una delle opzioni papabili.

Fa male, e mi spiace tantissimo, ma considerala la spinta che si dà sul fondo per iniziare a risalire.


----------



## Ryoga74 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Ci sei riuscita anche troppo bene. Mentre leggevo ho avuto una stretta allo stomaco, oggi ho visto anche io mia moglie dopo una settimana. 
Nell'uscire di casa mi ha cinto il fianco col braccio, gesto innocuamente affettuoso che mi ha in realtà fatto star male. Mi mancava da tanto il suo contatto fisico. Ho passato il weekend piacevolmente distratto da altro, pensavo di star trovando una certa stabilità, quel "tocco" mi ha fatto sprofondare nuovamente nel mio limbo di frustrato e tradito...
Almeno tu riesci a piangere, ti invidio dolce Ele


----------



## Horny (3 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ele, avevi considerato questa possibilità. Ora ci hai battuto la faccia, ma era una delle opzioni papabili.
> 
> Fa male, e mi spiace tantissimo, ma *considerala la spinta che si dà sul fondo per iniziare a risalire.*


brava Mary :up:
e secondo me è stata bravISSIMA Ele, che ci ha sbattuto la faccia volontariamente.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2015)

Ele sei riuscita a trasmettere tutte le emozioni  possibili e lo sgomento, si è dura ma come dice Mary quest'ultimo vostro contattato deve essere la spinta per farti risalire verso una vita diversa e più serena.


----------



## LTD (3 Dicembre 2015)

ho parlato solo io, mentre parlavo mi odiavo per quello sentivo di dover fare

lui piangeva, ha detto solo "mi dispiace", "tu sei dentro di me e lo sarai sempre"

no, basta, non puoi dirmi così e tenermi legata a te mentre stai con quella....

gli ho detto che è finita, FINITA, non posso più vivere ogni minuto della mia vita pensando a lui, se gli manco, se mi pensa, se sta ricordando tante cose... se sta realizzando l'immane cazzata che sta facendo...

passando settimane, mesi, come in un brutto sogno, aspettando lui, che non tornerà...

gli ho concesso anche troppo tempo per capirsi, per decidere cosa vuole fare della sua e della mia vita
ha giocato anche troppo con i miei sentimenti e la mia dedizione
mi sono sentita presa in giro oltre ogni limite dalla persona che più ho amato e di cui più mi fidavo al mondo, un danno irreparabile, irreversibile
lui che voleva amarmi e proteggermi mi ha ferita come nessun altro

non cambierà molto nell'immediato, a livello pratico, visto già abitiamo in due città diverse
sono già sola da tempo e già da due anni non ricevo un bacio o una carezza, nè una parola o un conforto

dovrò sopportare di vivere con un dolore infinito, che non se ne andrà mai più, senza nemmeno quel filo di illusoria speranza che, paradossalmente, mentre mi derubava della vita, mi ha aiutata a sopportarla

ci sentiremo per "questioni pratiche e burocratiche" , necessariamente, poichè questa casa è di entrambi e lui qui ha la residenza e tanto altro...

non riesco a credere che stia succedendo davvero

spero che il cuore non mi scoppi prima


----------



## sienne (3 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sto piangendo come una fontana
> 
> 
> ho rotto il silenzio io, una settimana fa
> ...



Ciao

Ele, ora non sei più sospesa nell'aria. Ora hai terra sotto i piedi. 
Fermati, se ne hai bisogno. Ma finalmente hai chiarezza e puoi iniziare a camminare. 
Non è poco ... 


sienne


----------



## Horny (3 Dicembre 2015)

ele,
quel limbo ti faceva perdere solo tempo.
hai fatto benissimo a liberartene.
via il dente......:up:....speriamo....


----------



## Ryoga74 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ho parlato solo io, mentre parlavo mi odiavo per quello sentivo di dover fare
> 
> lui piangeva, ha detto solo "mi dispiace", "tu sei dentro di me e lo sarai sempre"
> 
> ...


Hai fatto un passo importante, dicendo a lui che è finita contemporaneamente lo hai confessato a te stessa. 
Una cosa: mi ha scioccato il pezzo riguardo il bacio e la carezza che non ricevi da due anni. Ok avevo capito che avevate da tempo problemi, ma nemmeno semplici gesti d'affetto?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ho parlato solo io, mentre parlavo mi odiavo per quello sentivo di dover fare
> 
> lui piangeva, ha detto solo "mi dispiace", "tu sei dentro di me e lo sarai sempre"
> 
> ...


No, ce la farai, sarà difficile ma riuscirai. Oggi hai scelto di affrontarlo e lo hai fatto con coraggio.


----------



## LTD (3 Dicembre 2015)

questa sera se avessi potuto scrivere qui non so cosa avrei fatto


stavo scivolando lentamente in baratro, al limite della follia,
ho dovuto affrontare la sua vigliaccheria e sentire la mia forza
ho capito che lo dovevo a me stessa

mi aspettano giorni duri, e sono davvero sola
grazie a chi mi starà vicino



mi rimpiangerà


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ho parlato solo io, mentre parlavo mi odiavo per quello sentivo di dover fare
> 
> lui piangeva, ha detto solo "mi dispiace", "tu sei dentro di me e lo sarai sempre"
> 
> no, basta, non puoi dirmi così e tenermi legata a te mentre stai con quella....


Hai ragione, sembra una beffa ciò che ti dice: con una mano ti allontana mentre con l'altra ti fa una carezza. Ma lui è lui e non puoi impedirgli di muoversi come crede. E tu sei tu, nonostante lui, nonostante la sua assenza.



Eledriel ha detto:


> gli ho detto che è finita, FINITA, non posso più vivere ogni minuto della mia vita pensando a lui, se gli manco, se mi pensa, se sta ricordando tante cose... se sta realizzando l'immane cazzata che sta facendo...
> 
> passando settimane, mesi, come in un brutto sogno, aspettando lui, che non tornerà...
> 
> ...


Sei capace, nello stato in cui sei, di fare un'analisi sensata e scevra perfino di rancore. Vedi "quanto" sei e non lo sai?



> ci sentiremo per "questioni pratiche e burocratiche" , necessariamente, poichè questa casa è di entrambi e lui qui ha la residenza e tanto altro...
> 
> non riesco a credere che stia succedendo davvero
> 
> spero che il cuore non mi scoppi prima



Ci saranno altri scogli e altre lacrime e altre sorprese, ma il cuore non ti scoppierà Ele. Ancora e ancora abbracci


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> questa sera se avessi potuto scrivere qui non so cosa avrei fatto
> 
> 
> stavo scivolando lentamente in baratro, al limite della follia,
> ...



Hai risorse che neanche immagini, si avverte. 
Sei stata bravissima. Bravissima.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> questa sera se avessi potuto scrivere qui non so cosa avrei fatto
> 
> 
> stavo scivolando lentamente in baratro, al limite della follia,
> ...


Brava, sei una forza, non dimenticarlo mai. So che ti sembra difficile pensarlo ma non dover più vivere con l'agonia di una sua decisione ( che non arrivava mai) con il passare dei giorni ti renderà più libera. coraggio, tu scrivi qui ogni volta che vuoi, in qualsiasi momento se senti che questo può farti bene.


----------



## Ecate (3 Dicembre 2015)

In tutto questo dolore hai sentito la tua forza nel dovere qualcosa a te stessa. Tieniti stretta questa percezione, che sia la tua guida.


----------



## Horny (3 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> questa sera se avessi potuto scrivere qui non so cosa avrei fatto
> 
> 
> stavo scivolando lentamente in baratro, al limite della follia,
> ...


il coraggio premia.
tu non lo rimpiangerai, invece.
hai qualche amica con te?


----------



## oro.blu (3 Dicembre 2015)

Ci sono anch'io...<3


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> In tutto questo dolore hai sentito la tua forza nel dovere qualcosa a te stessa. Tieniti stretta questa percezione, che sia la tua guida.




Bellissima.


----------



## disincantata (3 Dicembre 2015)

Ele, sta finendo l'anno, per fortuna, devi farti una promessa, iniziare il nuovo anno con la forza di sapere che devi contare per ora solo sulle tue forze.  

Spero tu riesca a ritrovarti com'eri prima di conoscere lui.  

Mi dispiace.


----------



## LTD (3 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Hai fatto un passo importante, dicendo a lui che è finita contemporaneamente lo hai confessato a te stessa.
> Una cosa: mi ha scioccato il pezzo riguardo il bacio e la carezza che non ricevi da due anni. Ok avevo capito che avevate da tempo problemi, ma nemmeno semplici gesti d'affetto?




forse un paio di volte, sì, in due anni, in mezzo a tanta freddezza dissimulata... giusto rari gesti d'affetto... ma cosa sono per una moglie, una DONNA, che ti ama? intendevo altri baci e altre carezze

Ryoga, io non dovevo "confessarmi" niente, ho solo guardato le cose come sono diventate, ora
che sono assai diverse da due, o sei mesi fa, forse non sembra, ma in realtà molto è cambiato

avevo bisogno di sapere fino a che punto il mio matrimonio fosse ormai solo dentro di me non più un progetto comune e condiviso, per quanto in crisi, e quello che stasera ho visto mi ha fatto dire BASTA
sono diverse le cose e sono diversa io, per tutto il dolore intenso che trasforma dentro e fuori
non posso e non voglio più accettare le sue condizioni, non sto nella casella dove lui vuole che stia, non voglio più vivere in funzione dei suoi problemi irrisolti con se stesso, non voglio più accontentarmi del "poco meglio di niente"
non sono affatto a mio agio nel ruolo della "figura istituzionale" da affiancare alla "figura trasgressiva"...
come lui vorrebbe per il proprio immaturo infantile egoismo

faccio inaspettatamente saltare il tavolo e butto tutto all'aria... e lui ha solo pianto senza riuscire a parlare
si faccia consolare dall'altra

spero non si riveli nel tempo una mossa autodistruttiva, data la mia situazione esistenziale particolare
in ogni caso non potevo fare altrimenti, non butti via un matrimonio in cui credi senza prima aver cercato in tutti i modi di salvarlo, ecco perchè sono arrivata fin qui, ma ora ho esaurito le possibilità, continuare ad accettare questa situazione non è più possibile, la mia dignità me lo impedisce, ora non ho più niente da verificare

vorrei ubriacarmi ma non posso


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> forse un paio di volte, sì, in due anni, in mezzo a tanta freddezza dissimulata... giusto rari gesti d'affetto... ma cosa sono per una moglie, una DONNA, che ti ama? intendevo altri baci e altre carezze
> 
> Ryoga, io non dovevo "confessarmi" niente, ho solo guardato le cose come sono diventate, ora
> che sono assai diverse da due, o sei mesi fa, forse non sembra, ma in realtà molto è cambiato
> ...



Sei una grande, Ele. 


A domani


----------



## LTD (3 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> il coraggio premia.
> tu non lo rimpiangerai, invece.
> hai qualche amica con te?


no, purtroppo

solo sola, completamente sola

scriverò, piangerò, qualche cosa farò...

vorrei strapparmi il cuore e buttarlo via


----------



## Ryoga74 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> forse un paio di volte, sì, in due anni, in mezzo a tanta freddezza dissimulata... giusto rari gesti d'affetto... ma cosa sono per una moglie, una DONNA, che ti ama? intendevo altri baci e altre carezze
> 
> Ryoga, io non dovevo "confessarmi" niente, ho solo guardato le cose come sono diventate, ora
> che sono assai diverse da due, o sei mesi fa, forse non sembra, ma in realtà molto è cambiato
> ...


Il mio "confessare" era inteso come consapevolezza di ciò che stava succedendo al tuo matrimonio. Ma bene così, se ti può essere utile per sfogarti puntualizza pure, continua a raccontare e a condividere con noi... 
Sei diversa, inevitabilmente la fine di una relazione così importante ti cambia, ti trasforma... 
Un abbraccio, non mollare


----------



## LTD (3 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Il mio "confessare" era inteso come consapevolezza di ciò che stava succedendo al tuo matrimonio. Ma bene così, se ti può essere utile per sfogarti puntualizza pure, continua a raccontare e a condividere con noi...
> Sei diversa, inevitabilmente la fine di una relazione così importante ti cambia, ti trasforma...
> Un abbraccio, non mollare


sì, ho capito, non era per puntualizzare, volevo solo farti capire che ho avuto da lui molti segnali molto contrastanti, fino a due mesi fa, mi parlava ancora di probabili futuri sviluppi... di risposarci un giorno, ti rendi conto? non ha mai escluso che saremmo tornati insieme, nè ha mai accennato a volersi separare o divorziare
mi ha tenuta sulla graticola dell'incertezza alimentando false speranze con la sua mancanza di chiarezza, continuando a tradirmi, forse non lo sa davvero neanche lui cosa vuole o forse è solo paraculissimo, e io fino a stasera non ho voluto forzare una "scelta" per non perdere neanche una remota possibilità di recupero del nostro rapporto...
fino a stasera, appunto
ora la misura è colma


----------



## Ryoga74 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Probabilmente finché ha potuto ha tenuto due piedi in una scarpa... Non conosco tuo marito, ma da come descrivi i suoi atteggiamenti non sembra una persona che sappia tenere in mano il proprio destino. E la sua insicurezza ti ha trainata in quel limbo di due mesi fatto di speranza e disperazione. Mi dispiace davvero tanto cara Ele, però adesso ne sei uscita. Adesso tocca a te dimostrare a te stessa di sapercela fare da sola, usando la stessa forza che hai tirato fuori mettendo la parola fine alla tua relazione a tuo marito...


----------



## Spot (4 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> questa sera se avessi potuto scrivere qui non so cosa avrei fatto
> 
> 
> stavo scivolando lentamente in baratro, al limite della follia,
> ...


Ciao Ele.
Questo è importante. 
Una volta sentita non ti abbandona.
Sei stata forte, fortissima. E lui debole, troppo, purtroppo. Aver a che fare con la debolezza di chi ti ha ferito quasi mortalmente è terribile.

Hai fatto qualcosa per te e il cambiamento si sentirà. Per il resto mi dispiace davvero, sarà dura, inutile negarlo, ma dall'altra parte c'era l'autodistruzione e tu hai fatto un primo passo nel verso opposto. Per quel poco che conta qui hai un posto dove scrivere per sfogarti.


----------



## Falcor (4 Dicembre 2015)

Ele io ho notato una cosa nuova o almeno non me ne ricordavo nel caso tu lo abbia già detto.

Per la prima volta hai detto che il matrimonio era in crisi e che le cose non andavano benissimo già da prima che tu scoprissi il suo tradimento. Come se ora riuscissi già a vedere le cose in maniera diversa. E questo è solo che un bene.


----------



## LTD (4 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Probabilmente finché ha potuto ha tenuto due piedi in una scarpa... Non conosco tuo marito, ma da come descrivi i suoi atteggiamenti non sembra una persona che sappia tenere in mano il proprio destino. E la sua insicurezza ti ha trainata in quel limbo di due mesi fatto di speranza e disperazione. Mi dispiace davvero tanto cara Ele, però adesso ne sei uscita. Adesso tocca a te dimostrare a te stessa di sapercela fare da sola, usando la stessa forza che hai tirato fuori mettendo la parola fine alla tua relazione a tuo marito...



uscita mi sembra una parola grossa... diciamo che ho deciso di uscirne, il processo sarà ancora lungo e sofferto,
dovremo incontrarci e parlarci ancora, per un sacco di motivi, non è importante ora
quello che è cambiato davvero sono io, dentro, anche se, come tu sai benissimo, i sentimenti profondi non finiscono di esistere con una "decisione"... ma possono cambiare, anche quelli, e lui mi ha dato una grande mano

da sola lo sono già da un pezzo, sola a tutti gli effetti
cercherò di farne un punto di forza, tutto esiste finchè lo pensiamo, anche i morti

sai, mi è difficile in questo momento desiderare vicino a me una persona che mi ha fatto tutto questo male deliberatamente e consapevolmente, e questo banale pensiero è per me del tutto nuovo, sono io che non lo voglio ora, è strano per me, ma è così
sento un vuoto enorme e un senso di profondo estraniamento

a 53 anni di nuovo tutto da rifare, da zero 
o divento cinica o divento mistica


e pensare che facevo parte di quelle persone invidiate, "ma che bella coppia che siete! vedere una coppia come voi scalda il cuore, non se ne vedono molte..."


MENO MALE


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Dicembre 2015)

Ele siamo tutti con te. Non sarai mai sola e se serve io arrivo. Voglio che tu sappia che dietro questi nick ci sono persone e che queste persone sono pronte a fare chilometri per scambiare quattro parole o bere qualcosa insieme a te. Un grandissimo abbraccio,


----------



## LTD (4 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ele io ho notato una cosa nuova o almeno non me ne ricordavo nel caso tu lo abbia già detto.
> 
> Per la prima volta hai detto che il matrimonio era in crisi e che le cose non andavano benissimo già da prima che tu scoprissi il suo tradimento. Come se ora riuscissi già a vedere le cose in maniera diversa. E questo è solo che un bene.


ho parlato di crisi, sì, riferendomi a questi ultimi due anni, ma di solito le crisi sono momenti dolorosi ma anche salutari e di crescita, di maturazione, di riscoperta reciproca... un rapporto forte e basato su valori condivisi e scelte sentite e dettate dal sentimento, non teme la crisi... e credo che possa uscire più forte e migliore anche da un tradimento (ovviamente dipende molto dal tipo di tradimento, certo non quelli seriali, nè le storie parallele) se continuano le condizioni di reciproco ascolto e rispetto che ho inteso sopra
ho creduto che questo matrimonio valesse molto, per entrambi
per come siamo noi e per come è stato viverlo e volerlo
ora lui annaspa nelle sabbie mobili del non sapere cosa vuole, non ha il senso del futuro, dice
e ci marcia, secondo me
io invece il senso del futuro ce l'ho, ho il senso netto del tempo che sfugge e della mia vita che si consuma come una candela, piangendo un uomo che pensa a un'altra


----------



## LTD (4 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ele siamo tutti con te. Non sarai mai sola e se serve io arrivo. Voglio che tu sappia che dietro questi nick ci sono persone e che queste persone sono pronte a fare chilometri per scambiare quattro parole o bere qualcosa insieme a te. Un grandissimo abbraccio,


grazie, 

grazie a te e a tutti voi
sarà una lunga notte


----------



## spleen (4 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> forse un paio di volte, sì, in due anni, in mezzo a tanta freddezza dissimulata... giusto rari gesti d'affetto... ma cosa sono per una moglie, una DONNA, che ti ama? intendevo altri baci e altre carezze
> 
> Ryoga, io non dovevo "confessarmi" niente, ho solo guardato le cose come sono diventate, ora
> che sono assai diverse da due, o sei mesi fa, forse non sembra, ma in realtà molto è cambiato
> ...


Ciao cara, credo tu abbia la coscienza a posto, hai fatto tutto quello che era umanamente possibile per recuperare la situazione, sei stata paziente al di là di ogni misura.
Se ora la tua dignità giustamente ti impedisce di andare oltre, ora è il momento ed il luogo per dire basta, credo che quello che è successo stasera fosse in qualche modo inevitabile, ora vedrai che piano piano comincerai a superare la cosa, devi solo avere pazienza. 
E rimani con noi, scrivi, sfogati, siamo qui per questo. Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Tradito? (4 Dicembre 2015)

In bocca al lupo eledriel vedrai che la chiarezza non potra' farti che bene


----------



## Ryoga74 (4 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ho parlato di crisi, sì, riferendomi a questi ultimi due anni, ma di solito le crisi sono momenti dolorosi ma anche salutari e di crescita, di maturazione, di riscoperta reciproca... un rapporto forte e basato su valori condivisi e scelte sentite e dettate dal sentimento, non teme la crisi... e credo che possa uscire più forte e migliore anche da un tradimento (ovviamente dipende molto dal tipo di tradimento, certo non quelli seriali, nè le storie parallele) se continuano le condizioni di reciproco ascolto e rispetto che ho inteso sopra
> ho creduto che questo matrimonio valesse molto, per entrambi
> per come siamo noi e per come è stato viverlo e volerlo
> ora lui annaspa nelle sabbie mobili del non sapere cosa vuole, non ha il senso del futuro, dice
> ...


È sempre così, quando ci si sposa per amore si pensa che sia una cosa più forte del tempo, invincibile a qualsiasi problema o crisi. Quando ti accorgi che è tutto finito è un pugno in faccia che ti stordisce, fa male e ti lascia senza orientamento. Ma deve essere una cosa passeggera, altrimenti c'è il rischio di non rialzarsi più. Finito lo stordimento bisogna ritrovare altri stimoli, non è facile e io ne so qualcosa, ma dobbiamo farlo per noi stessi...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2015)

Uffa sono stata in giro fino a poco fa!
Sappi che davvero ti penso perché so come ti senti.
:abbraccio:
Chiama quando vuoi!


----------



## LTD (4 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uffa sono stata in giro fino a poco fa!
> Sappi che davvero ti penso perché so come ti senti.
> :abbraccio:
> Chiama quando vuoi!




lo farò, grazie


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> lo farò, grazie


:up:


----------



## ologramma (4 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> eccomi
> 
> sono tornata qui per non fare stupidaggini
> 
> ...


In questi frangenti non si trovano mai le parole giuste per confortare la persona colpita perchè il dolore è grande e per ora niente può alleviarlo , il tempo che passa ti farà da medicina  per curare questa ferita.
Pensando alla mia vita mi reputo fortunato di aver passato anni  e sono tanti in pace in famiglia e quindi non capisco il dolore di un abbandono ma posso comprenderlo ...... dai fatti forza e fatti aiutare dai tuoi genitori


----------



## ivanl (4 Dicembre 2015)

Adesso hai messo un punto fermo da cui partire per ricostruire la tua vita. Hai una base (per quanto costruita con la sofferenza) solida da cui guardare oltre. In bocca al lupo


----------



## banshee (4 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ma grazie
> a volte mi si ingarbuglia l'espressività e non ho né parole né pensieri fluenti da esprimere. Anche ora a dire il vero, ma un ascolto partecipe per Eledriel, quello c'è


ciao Ecate, sono contenta anche io di leggerti. ho pensato pure io ti fossi cancellata e mi sarebbe dispiaciuto.

ps ma l'avatar?


----------



## banshee (4 Dicembre 2015)

Ele nel mio piccolo so cosa significa vedere il baratro, anche se per altri motivi. avere paura e pensare di non farcela. ma fare un gesto d'amore e di protezione nei confronti di se stessi ti da una forza nel tempo che nemmeno puoi immaginare di avere, a caldo.

ti abbraccio e quando vuoi ci siamo.


----------



## Ecate (4 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao Ecate, sono contenta anche io di leggerti. ho pensato pure io ti fossi cancellata e mi sarebbe dispiaciuto.
> 
> ps ma l'avatar?


Grazie cara 
troverò un nuovo avatar che non fuma visto che ormai posso dire di aver smesso


----------



## banshee (4 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Grazie cara
> troverò un nuovo avatar che non fuma visto che ormai posso dire di aver smesso


complimenti vivissimi da una ex fumatrice  ho smesso anche io da quasi un anno. ho fumato dai 14 (eh lo so, ero scema) ai 31 anni.


----------



## Pazzesco (4 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> no, purtroppo
> 
> solo sola, completamente sola
> 
> ...


Non hai modo di staccarti per qualche giorno da casa?
Capisco che ora non ne hai nessuna voglia, ma magari andare in un posto nuovo, che non ti costringa a vincoli di memoria, penso possa farti bene.
Ad esempio c'è l'Etna in attività!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2015)

*Ele...*

Non avevo visto la discussione.
Non so davvero che dirti che non sia una banalità.
Un abbraccio, sai che ci sono.


----------



## Divì (4 Dicembre 2015)

Ele. Anche io non do che dirti. Ci penso da ieri e sono qui inchiodata. Non trovo nemmeno una parola che il mio cuore senta come consolatoria.

Più che dirti di stare non trovo altro.


----------



## tullio (4 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> mi rimpiangerà


Sicuro! Come le tasse. Passerà notti intere a pensarti e a rimpiangerti. Il tiura e molla, la scarsa chiarezza, il dire e non dire, sono segnali che ha parecchia confusione dentro. E quindi ti rimpiangerà amaramente, prima e poi. 
In realtà non hai nemmeno scelto nulla: stai prendendo atto che lui (non TU!) ha scelto di chiudere il matrimonio. E ora ci saranno giorni bui, di quelli che vedi tutto nero e nei quali tutto sembra inutile. Non c'è parola che possa alleviarteli. Poi ti accorgerai, continuando a soffrire, che puoi vivere egualmente. E tornerai ad essere una splendida persona con una viva piena e intensa. 
Aspettare una telefonata con tante speranze e poi sentirsi aprire il mondo sotto i piedi deve esser stato tremendo. Ma ancora lì: con una forza che forse è inattesa a te stessa (figuriamoci a lui! che non ha mai avuto il coraggio di esser chiaro). 
Non ci sono consigli, se non quello di vederlo e sentirlo il meno possibile. Anzi, a questo punto, lasciagli il vuoto totale della tua presenza: all'inizio si sentirà sollevato, poi...
Un abbraccio


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sto piangendo come una fontana
> 
> 
> ho rotto il silenzio io, una settimana fa
> ...


Non mi vergogno a dire che questo tuo post mi ha fatto quasi piangere. Per empatia. Perché credo di comprendere cosa stai provando.


----------



## Ryoga74 (5 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non mi vergogno a dire che questo tuo post mi ha fatto quasi piangere. Per empatia. Perché credo di comprendere cosa stai provando.


...e perché sei una bella persona, aggiungo io


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

Io aspetto


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sì, ho capito, non era per puntualizzare, volevo solo farti capire che ho avuto da lui molti segnali molto contrastanti, fino a due mesi fa, mi parlava ancora di probabili futuri sviluppi... di risposarci un giorno, ti rendi conto? non ha mai escluso che saremmo tornati insieme, nè ha mai accennato a volersi separare o divorziare
> mi ha tenuta sulla graticola dell'incertezza alimentando false speranze con la sua mancanza di chiarezza, continuando a tradirmi, forse non lo sa davvero neanche lui cosa vuole o forse è solo paraculissimo, e io fino a stasera non ho voluto forzare una "scelta" per non perdere neanche una remota possibilità di recupero del nostro rapporto...
> fino a stasera, appunto
> ora la misura è colma


Quando mia moglie comincio' a tradirmi due anni fa uno dei suoi desideri era di riposarsi con me su una spiaggia. Scopava con l'altro, fantasticava fughe d'amore con lui e intanto prometteva a me di risposarsi romanticamente su una spiaggia. Comprò anche il vestito. Non sei sola. Non sarai sola, credimi.


----------



## Ryoga74 (5 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io aspetto



Cosa aspetti Bru?


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> no, purtroppo
> 
> solo sola, completamente sola
> 
> ...


Lascia stare. Oggi tutto questo pesa una tonnellata e ti sta schiacciando. Arriverà presto un giorno in cui sarà leggero come una piuma e con un soffio volerà via. Nessuno è veramente solo al mondo. Tu hai perso una parte di te con lui e questo fa parte del peso dell'abbandono. Non è la solitudine a pesare ma il vuoto che si è creato dentro te.


----------



## Falcor (5 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Cosa aspetti Bru?


La telefonata di Ele.


----------



## JON (5 Dicembre 2015)

La situazione è brutta e dispiace sentirti cosi. Però noto con piacere una certa voglia e capacità di reagire e collocare chi ti ha provocato tutto questo dolore nel posto giusto.


----------



## Diletta (5 Dicembre 2015)

*Ele*

ho sperato tanto di sentirti pronunciare queste frasi che ora ti riscrivo:
"la misura è colma"
"lo dovevo a me stessa"
"sono io che non lo voglio ora"

Ecco, specie quest'ultima frase era quella che volevo sentirti dire, al telefono te l'ho detto più volte. Allo stesso tempo, sentendo la tua disperazione speravo insieme a te che le cose si risolvessero, che tuo marito si rinsavisse e capisse, se questo era ciò che volevi.
Ma, in cuor mio, sapevo anche che l'amor proprio si sarebbe liberato e ti avrebbe guidato. Era solo questione di tempo, infatti così è accaduto.
E' la tua dignità che ti ha fatto dire:
*la misura è colma.*
BASTA ricevere dolore da chi non merita la tua sofferenza.

Lui piangeva...lascia che pianga, piangerà sempre più lacrime amare, ma questo lo lasciamo fare ai coccodrilli, lui, come essere senziente, ha tutta la responsabilità delle sue azioni e di quello che hanno provocato.
Tu, grazie al cielo, ti stai liberando da sola dal giogo emotivo in cui ti aveva incatenato, ma anche questo, in fondo, l'ho sempre intuito, sei una persona di carattere, intelligente e molto acuta.
A questo punto, direi sprecata per un uomo che si è rivelato di quella pochezza...  
Certo che ti rimpiangerà: avere un amore sincero è un dono prezioso, ma lui l'ha buttato via, quindi peggio per lui.

Ci sono anch'io, lo sai!


----------



## LTD (5 Dicembre 2015)

*anniversario*






scrivo per dire grazie di cuore a tutti


l'altra notte sono stata molto male, credo una crisi di panico, credevo di morire, una cosa spaventosa
non ho dormito per 48 ore

da due giorni emicrania lancinante e tante lacrime
non ci vedo quasi perchè i miei occhi fanno male
fatico a scrivere e a parlare, non ce la faccio

ieri mi ha chiamata, poche parole, mi ha detto che il 29 verrà qui
dobbiamo parlarci guardandoci in faccia, è necessario, inevitabile, ed è giusto così


stamattina mi ha mandato un sms, oggi è l'anniversario del nostro matrimonio
dice che ha pianto molto, che ricorda tutto di quel giorno, che ogni mio sorriso e ogni mia lacrima sono custoditi nel suo cuore

oggi non vedrà l'altra, che gesto nobile!


anche io ricordo tutto, avevo appena messo la mia vita nelle sue mani...


ora vorrei ricevere dei fiori, freschi, profumati...
fiori di festa, fiori da funerale




ho sposato un bambino


----------



## Anonimo1523 (5 Dicembre 2015)

Non ci sono parole ... la forza per reagire e prendere una decisione la puoi trovare solo dentro di te.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Cosa aspetti Bru?


Lei sa. Le ho dato la mia disponibilità per alcune cose.


----------



## Horny (5 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ho sposato un bambino


no. uno stronzo.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

Hai ragione Horby.
Questa consapevolezza è quella che fa smettere di rimpiangere chi non va rimpianto.


----------



## Mary The Philips (5 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> no. uno stronzo.





Un grandissimo stronzo che continua a far danni e a infierire con le sue piccolezze anche dopo che la misura e'  stata colmata e ricolmata. Come si puo' non avere neanche il buonsenso di tacere? Ma forse è addirittura meglio che si continui a mostrare per quello che è realmente: meno roba da rimpiangere...


----------



## Horny (5 Dicembre 2015)

ele,
scusa se mi permetto, perché non voglio in alcun modo essere indelicata,
e temo che lo sarò.
ti consiglio questo:
impiega tutte le tue risorse da qui al 29 per organizzarti un programma alternativo.
per il nulla cui può probabilmente servire, hai il mio appoggio.


----------



## LTD (5 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ele,
> scusa se mi permetto, perché non voglio in alcun modo essere indelicata,
> e temo che lo sarò.
> ti consiglio questo:
> ...



non ho capito, sarà che sono rinco dai farmaci... non ho capito davvero


----------



## Horny (5 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> non ho capito, sarà che sono rinco dai farmaci... non ho capito davvero


pensavo che l'avesse proposto lui, di vedersi il 29.
pensi ti possa essere utile?
non pensi che sia meglio avviare la separazione, prima?


----------



## mistral (5 Dicembre 2015)

Continua a giocare impunemente a farsi aspettare e desiderare.Non accetta che tu possa vivere bene,anzi,meglio senza di lui e prova un piacere sadico nel saperti lí ad aspettare.Vuole la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca ma da cosa leggo la sbornia ti sta finalmente passando ,ora hai mal di testa,nausea ,ossa rotte ma appena avrai smaltito l'alcol tossico vedrai nuovamente il mondo e le sue infinite possibilità .Offuscata ed ubriaca ,per anni non hai visto altro che lui e la sua assenza.
Non aspettarlo al 29,qualche giorno prima chiamalo e digli che non ci sei.Vi vedrete un giorno che TU stabilirai.


----------



## LTD (5 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> pensavo che l'avesse proposto lui, di vedersi il 29.
> pensi ti possa essere utile?
> non pensi che sia meglio avviare la separazione, prima?




sì, certo che l'ha proposto lui, io non volevo che venisse, mi fa  soffrire vederlo, poi ho pensato che forse è giusto che ci si veda,  invece
anzi voleva che andassi io da lui subito, ma sto male e non posso muovermi

in realtà in pratica siamo già separati, si tratterebbe di di avviare le pratiche per formalizzare la cosa
burocrazia, insomma, per sancire su un documento il fallimento di una vita

ma il nodo doloroso da sciogliere è quello interiore, il resto conta  relativamente e cambierebbe relativamente il mio profondo malessere,  forse se lo facessi ora, starei ancora peggio

è il "sentirmi" sua moglie, sentire il legame vivo dentro, credere in  fondo all'anima in un possibile futuro recupero del nostro rapporto,  vivere con la mente e il cuore a 700 km, pensando a cosa stia facendo,  se mi pensa, se sta con l'altra... questo è il vero nodo da sciogliere,  questo è ciò che che consuma le mie giornate e le mie energie

devo proteggermi, visto che non lo fa nessuno, e dipendo da lui in tutti i sensi
devo cercare di non ferirmi mentre cerco di farlo, non voglio peggiorare la mia situazione


credo che solo guardandoci negli occhi, senza ipocrisie, potremo arrivare a dirci veramente addio
sarà un momento orribile per me, penso si sia capito, e senza ritorno

ed è ancora più orribile e impossibile pensare di farlo con una telefonata o un sms




...non ho capito il piano alternativo


----------



## Horny (5 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Continua a giocare impunemente a farsi aspettare e desiderare.Non accetta che tu possa vivere bene,anzi,meglio senza di lui e prova un piacere sadico nel saperti lí ad aspettare.Vuole la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca ma da cosa leggo *la sbornia ti sta finalmente passando ,ora hai mal di testa,nausea ,ossa rotte ma appena avrai smaltito l'alcol tossico vedrai nuovamente il mondo e le sue infinite possibilità *.Offuscata ed ubriaca ,per anni non hai visto altro che lui e la sua assenza.
> Non aspettarlo al 29,qualche giorno prima chiamalo e digli che non ci sei.Vi vedrete un giorno che TU stabilirai.


ti sei espressa benissimo :up:
crisi di astinenza.
ergo, resistere.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

Ele ma se lui decidesse di tornare, non lo farà, tu lo vorresti?
Vorresti uno che ti ha fatto soffrire così?
Ma dai! C'è un mondo fuori! Hai una vita da vivere e senza di lui è meglio. Se non hai una cerchia di amicizie è perché hai vissuto in funzione di lui.
Ora sei libera! Ma ti rendi conto che meraviglia? ! Sei libera!


----------



## Horny (5 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sì, certo che l'ha proposto lui, io non volevo che venisse, mi fa  soffrire vederlo, poi ho pensato che forse è giusto che ci si veda,  invece
> anzi voleva che andassi io da lui subito, ma sto male e non posso muovermi
> 
> in realtà in pratica siamo già separati, si tratterebbe di di avviare le pratiche per formalizzare la cosa
> ...


secondo me incontrarsi ora ha senso solo se ti serve per toccare il fondo.
altrimenti lo vedi anche tu che è uno spreco di energie.
alternativa può essere qualsiasi.
da brunetta a un convento di frati, da un corso di scrittura a un bordello, per dire.
già per scegliere.....


----------



## Diletta (5 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ele ma se lui decidesse di tornare, non lo farà, tu lo vorresti?
> *Vorresti uno che ti ha fatto soffrire così?*
> Ma dai! C'è un mondo fuori! Hai una vita da vivere e senza di lui è meglio. Se non hai una cerchia di amicizie è perché hai vissuto in funzione di lui.
> Ora sei libera! Ma ti rendi conto che meraviglia? ! Sei libera!



Sono sicura che Ele non lo vuole, anche il suo cuore comincia a capirlo.


----------



## Horny (5 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ele ma se lui decidesse di tornare, non lo farà, tu lo vorresti?
> Vorresti uno che ti ha fatto soffrire così?
> Ma dai! C'è un mondo fuori! Hai una vita da vivere e senza di lui è meglio. Se non hai una cerchia di amicizie è perché hai vissuto in funzione di lui.
> *Ora sei libera! Ma ti rendi conto che meraviglia? ! Sei libera!*


verde


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> View attachment 11018
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo sia inevitabile vi incontriate per affrontare il tema " pratico" della separazione. Sul neretto, non mi piace che riversi su di te i suoi piagnistei perché è lui che 2 anni fa (mi sembra che hai scritto così ) ha scelto di legarsi affettivame nte ad un'altra ed in tutto questo tempo non ha avuto il coraggio di fare una scelta netta o meglio l'ha fatta, nei fatti, ma si è " dimenticato" di dirtelo chiaramente. Ci sta che la definitiva rottura del vostro matrimonio lo getti un po' nel panico ma sarà il caso si assuma le sue responsabilità e soprattutto si lecchi le ferite da solo. Sul discorso che ti ha fatto sapere che oggi farà il sacrificio di non vedere l'altra non commento, faccio giusto ggggrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ele ma se lui decidesse di tornare, non lo farà, tu lo vorresti?
> Vorresti uno che ti ha fatto soffrire così?
> Ma dai! C'è un mondo fuori! Hai una vita da vivere e senza di lui è meglio. Se non hai una cerchia di amicizie è perché hai vissuto in funzione di lui.
> Ora sei libera! Ma ti rendi conto che meraviglia? ! Sei libera!


Applauso !!!!!!!! :up:


----------



## Ecate (5 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sì, certo che l'ha proposto lui, io non volevo che venisse, mi fa  soffrire vederlo, poi ho pensato che forse è giusto che ci si veda,  invece
> anzi voleva che andassi io da lui subito, ma sto male e non posso muovermi
> 
> in realtà in pratica siamo già separati, si tratterebbe di di avviare le pratiche per formalizzare la cosa
> ...


cara Ele
dovresti innanzitutto consultare un avvocato
Mi sembra che tu non abbia un lavoro e che tuo marito sia una persona che continua a piangere per le sue stesse malefatte senza prendere in considerazione di interromperle. Non c'è da fidarsi di lui neanche sul piano della correttezza. Più che un bambino, un egoista che vuole tutto, anche cose che è impossibile avere contemporaneamente , come il giorno e la notte, il sole e le stelle. Al tempo stesso tu hai dimenticato completamente te stessa, concentrandoti sulla ferita e sulla tua identità depredata. Mi fa paura il tuo futuro. Non prendere nessun accordo, non firmare nulla prima di aver deciso cosa fare nella pratica per andare avanti. Il mio bambino un giorno mi ha quasi rotto il naso con una porta per sbaglio. Da allora le chiude con una delicatezza che mi commuove. Non è essere bambini quella cosa lì. È vedere solo se stessi, senza l'ingenuità e l'incanto tipici dell'infanzia.

Come tanti altri, anche io ci sono.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> cara Ele
> dovresti innanzitutto consultare un avvocato
> Mi sembra che tu non abbia un lavoro e che tuo marito sia una persona che continua a piangere per le sue stesse malefatte senza prendere in considerazione di interromperle. Non c'è da fidarsi di lui neanche sul piano della correttezza. Più che un bambino, un egoista che vuole tutto, anche cose che è impossibile avere contemporaneamente , come il giorno e la notte, il sole e le stelle. Al tempo stesso tu hai dimenticato completamente te stessa, concentrandoti sulla ferita e sulla tua identità depredata. Mi fa paura il tuo futuro. Non prendere nessun accordo, non firmare nulla prima di aver deciso cosa fare nella pratica per andare avanti. Il mio bambino un giorno mi ha quasi rotto il naso con una porta per sbaglio. Da allora le chiude con una delicatezza che mi commuove. Non è essere bambini quella cosa lì. È vedere solo se stessi, senza l'ingenuità e l'incanto tipici dell'infanzia.
> 
> Come tanti altri, anche io ci sono.


Quoto :up:


----------



## LTD (5 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono sicura che Ele non lo vuole, anche il suo cuore comincia a capirlo.


volevo quotare anche Brunetta, ma sono troppo ciompa e non so come si fa il multiquote



credo che vederci sarà dolorosissimo, ma molto utile
un altra tappa dell via crucis

non il suo ricordo, il suo sguardo ricordato dalla mia memoria, colorato dal mio amore
quello che vedo ora, mentre scrivo,

ma il suo sguardo attuale, lo sguardo che si è posato su un'altra donna, lo sguardo che non è più quello del mio amore, lo sguardo di un uomo che non conosco più bene e che vuole dirmi ancora qualcosa
e a quello sguardo chiederò e avrò le risposte che cerco

due anni di dolore e lontananza cambiano le persone, non voglio alimentare cadaveri, voglio vedere, bene illuminati, cosa siamo noi ora, uno di fronte all'altra, se qualcosa è rimasto, se tutto è annegato nella menzogna e nel rancore, nei non detti e nelle reciproche speranze disattese

ci siamo amati troppo per non darci un ultimo sguardo, anche fosse solo per dirci addio


----------



## Horny (5 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> volevo quotare anche Brunetta, ma sono troppo ciompa e non so come si fa il multiquote


ehhh.....questo mi preoccupa....se mi quoti diletta, e non
brunetta....
il fondo meglio non sia troppo fondo,
ma dipende anche da quante risorse hai per risalire,
perché a certe persone più fondo è, più dà la spinta.
(ho ricevuto una bella spinta :sonar
quoto anche la risposta di ecate....
ps
scusa diletta....


----------



## Diletta (5 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ehhh.....questo mi preoccupa....se mi quoti diletta, e non
> brunetta....
> il fondo meglio non sia troppo fondo,
> ma dipende anche da quante risorse hai per risalire,
> ...




...figurati, almeno fare una battuta ogni tanto!


----------



## Ecate (5 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ehhh.....questo mi preoccupa....se mi quoti diletta, e non
> brunetta....
> il fondo meglio non sia troppo fondo,
> ma dipende anche da quante risorse hai per risalire,
> ...


Quanto è vero questo...


----------



## Horny (5 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Quanto è vero questo...


ecate...
la spinta mi è costata.
anche in termini economici.
(per fortuna che ho risparmiato sullo psicologo )


----------



## Ecate (5 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ecate...
> la spinta mi è costata.
> anche in termini economici.
> (per fortuna che ho risparmiato sullo psicologo )


Ne so qualcosa
in qualsiasi campo, se si tocca il fondo risalire poi costa un sacco. 
A volte mi chiedo il perché di questo bisogno. Ci sono persone che si proteggono costantemente e non perdono mai di vista la loro sicurezza e incolumità, emotiva, economica, sociale e quant'altro. Ho notato questo nelle relazioni, economicamente, professionalmente... So che sarebbe giusto farlo, però non lo faccio mai. Se devo anche essere sincera fino in fondo non provo molta affinità per chi tende a costruirsi tanti salvagenti e paracadute. Non ne vado fiera ma è così.


----------



## Horny (5 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ne so qualcosa
> in qualsiasi campo, se si tocca il fondo risalire poi costa un sacco.
> A volte mi chiedo il perché di questo bisogno. Ci sono persone che si proteggono costantemente e non perdono mai di vista la loro sicurezza e incolumità, emotiva, economica, sociale e quant'altro. Ho notato questo nelle relazioni, economicamente, professionalmente... So che sarebbe giusto farlo, però non lo faccio mai. Se devo anche essere sincera fino in fondo non provo molta affinità per chi tende a costruirsi tanti salvagenti e paracadute. Non ne vado fiera ma è così.


anche io uguale 
forse le invidio????


----------



## Ecate (5 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> anche io uguale
> forse le invidio????


Sicuramente io sbaglio ma le percepisco molto centrare su se stesse e forse anche un po' meschine. Ripeto, so che non è così, ma in ogni caso non riesco a percepirne emotivamente la grandezza. Può essere anche perché sono cresciuta con una figura patologicamente attaccata all'idea di avere dei  privilegi (tipo mettere i biscotti rotti in una scatola per me e quelli interi in un' altra scatola per sè, comprarsi il pranzo in gastronomia e a me dare gli avanzi mescolati e riscaldati...e da grande, pretendere che io indossassi vestiti che non le piacevano più o che si rivelavano incauti acquisti). A pensarci bene questo non andava letto come un costante pararsi il culo e proteggersi, ma io l'ho letto così e questo schema non me lo levo più dal cuore. Forse per questo mi è stato "strano" consigliare ad Eledriel l'avvocato; perché sicuramente sbagliando, io forse guidata dalla mia nevrosi non lo farei. 
Forse 
dico forse perché conoscendomi credo che l'avrei estirpato dal cuore in tempi più brevi, ma non si può mai sapere.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sicuramente io sbaglio ma le percepisco molto centrare su se stesse e forse anche un po' meschine. Ripeto, so che non è così, ma in ogni caso non riesco a percepirne emotivamente la grandezza. Può essere anche perché sono cresciuta con una figura patologicamente attaccata all'idea di avere dei  privilegi (tipo mettere i biscotti rotti in una scatola per me e quelli interi in un' altra scatola per sè, comprarsi il pranzo in gastronomia e a me dare gli avanzi mescolati e riscaldati...e da grande, pretendere che io indossassi vestiti che non le piacevano più o che si rivelavano incauti acquisti). A pensarci bene questo non andava letto come un costante pararsi il culo e proteggersi, ma io l'ho letto così e questo schema non me lo levo più dal cuore. Forse per questo mi è stato "strano" consigliare ad Eledriel l'avvocato; perché sicuramente sbagliando, io forse guidata dalla mia nevrosi non lo farei.
> Forse
> dico forse perché conoscendomi credo che l'avrei estirpato dal cuore in tempi più brevi, ma non si può mai sapere.



Mi ha colpito la tua descrizione delle  "piccole" cose che faceva tua madre. Sembra un libro di Dickens.


----------



## Mary The Philips (5 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> cara Ele
> dovresti innanzitutto consultare un avvocato
> Mi sembra che tu non abbia un lavoro e che tuo marito sia una persona che continua a piangere per le sue stesse malefatte senza prendere in considerazione di interromperle. Non c'è da fidarsi di lui neanche sul piano della correttezza. Più che un bambino, un egoista che vuole tutto, anche cose che è impossibile avere contemporaneamente , come il giorno e la notte, il sole e le stelle. Al tempo stesso tu hai dimenticato completamente te stessa, concentrandoti sulla ferita e sulla tua identità depredata. Mi fa paura il tuo futuro. *Non prendere nessun accordo, non firmare nulla prima di aver deciso cosa fare nella pratica per andare avanti*. Il mio bambino un giorno mi ha quasi rotto il naso con una porta per sbaglio. Da allora le chiude con una delicatezza che mi commuove. Non è essere bambini quella cosa lì. È vedere solo se stessi, senza l'ingenuità e l'incanto tipici dell'infanzia.
> 
> Come tanti altri, anche io ci sono.





Ecate ha detto:


> Ne so qualcosa
> in qualsiasi campo, se si tocca il fondo risalire poi costa un sacco.
> A volte mi chiedo il perché di questo bisogno. *Ci sono persone che si proteggono costantemente e non perdono mai di vista la loro sicurezza e incolumità, emotiva, economica, sociale e quant'altro*. Ho notato questo nelle relazioni, economicamente, professionalmente... *So che sarebbe giusto farlo, però non lo faccio mai.* Se devo anche essere sincera fino in fondo non provo molta affinità per chi tende a costruirsi tanti salvagenti e paracadute. Non ne vado fiera ma è così.



Quoto tutti, Ecate in particolare.


Anch'io non riesco a proteggermi, ma sono brava nel consigliarlo agli altri. Quando qualcuno mi ha spronata al momento giusto mi ha fatto un gran bene, anche se al momento l'ho detestato.


Ciao Ele


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ehhh.....questo mi preoccupa....se mi quoti diletta, e non
> brunetta....
> il fondo meglio non sia troppo fondo,
> ma dipende anche da quante risorse hai per risalire,
> ...





Diletta ha detto:


> ...figurati, almeno fare una battuta ogni tanto!


:mexican::rotfl:


----------



## LTD (5 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ne so qualcosa
> in qualsiasi campo, se si tocca il fondo risalire poi costa un sacco.
> A volte mi chiedo il perché di questo bisogno. Ci sono persone che si proteggono costantemente e non perdono mai di vista la loro sicurezza e incolumità, emotiva, economica, sociale e quant'altro. Ho notato questo nelle relazioni, economicamente, professionalmente... So che sarebbe giusto farlo, però non lo faccio mai. Se devo anche essere sincera fino in fondo non provo molta affinità per chi tende a costruirsi tanti salvagenti e paracadute. Non ne vado fiera ma è così.



ti capisco, nemmeno io mi sono mai protetta, e non ho MAI imparato a farlo da chi doveva proteggermi quando ero piccola. Ho sempre protetto io gli altri, che venivano sempre "prima", ho protetto i grandi che si picchiavano davanti a me, ho protetto chi mi ha ferita giustificando sempre tutto, partendo dal presupposto di essere sempre indegna di amore e attenzione, di dover "meritare" ciò che non si merita, e da allora questo non è mai cambiato, anche sul lavoro è sempre andata così, mi sono fatta spremere e gettare, senza paracadute, sfracellandomi più volte... e ne pago ancora le conseguenze. Ci sono imprinting che restano lì, per sempre. Credo che alla fine si rivivano sempre le stesse dinamiche, cambiano gli attori, ma il film è sempre lo stesso... fino a quando non si impara la lezione.
*
Ci sono prima io*,

INDIPENDENTEMENTE da tutto, da lui, dall'amore, dal dolore, dall'altra, dal divorzio, dalla famiglia, da...


non avevo mai detto prima questa frase in 53 anni, mi credete? mi fa senso scriverlo, la trovo odiosa anche adesso, NON MI APPARTIENE, ma è necessaria.

è necessario che io inizi a pensarlo se voglio sopravvivere, questa volta
è necessario che io inizi a proteggere me


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ti capisco, nemmeno io mi sono mai protetta, e non ho MAI imparato a farlo da chi doveva proteggermi quando ero piccola. Ho sempre protetto io gli altri, che venivano sempre "prima", ho protetto i grandi che si picchiavano davanti a me, ho protetto chi mi ha ferita giustificando sempre tutto, partendo dal presupposto di essere sempre indegna di amore e attenzione, di dover "meritare" ciò che non si merita, e da allora questo non è mai cambiato, anche sul lavoro è sempre andata così, mi sono fatta spremere e gettare, senza paracadute, sfracellandomi più volte... e ne pago ancora le conseguenze. Ci sono imprinting che restano lì, per sempre. Credo che alla fine si rivivano sempre le stesse dinamiche, cambiano gli attori, ma il film è sempre lo stesso... fino a quando non si impara la lezione.
> *
> Ci sono prima io*,
> 
> ...



Ti rendi conto che stai trovando una forza mai avuta proprio per questo evento?


----------



## Ryoga74 (5 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto che stai trovando una forza mai avuta proprio per questo evento?


Quoto, e sono contento della consapevolezza e della forza che piano piano affiora in Eledriel


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ti capisco, nemmeno io mi sono mai protetta, e non ho MAI imparato a farlo da chi doveva proteggermi quando ero piccola. Ho sempre protetto io gli altri, che venivano sempre "prima", ho protetto i grandi che si picchiavano davanti a me, ho protetto chi mi ha ferita giustificando sempre tutto, partendo dal presupposto di essere sempre indegna di amore e attenzione, di dover "meritare" ciò che non si merita, e da allora questo non è mai cambiato, anche sul lavoro è sempre andata così, mi sono fatta spremere e gettare, senza paracadute, sfracellandomi più volte... e ne pago ancora le conseguenze. Ci sono imprinting che restano lì, per sempre. Credo che alla fine si rivivano sempre le stesse dinamiche, cambiano gli attori, ma il film è sempre lo stesso... fino a quando non si impara la lezione.
> *
> Ci sono prima io*,
> 
> ...


Penso ci sia una differenza fondamentale fra il PROTEGGERE/proteggersi e il DIFENDERE/difendersi...

Proteggere e proteggersi riguarda il dirsi la verità, riguarda anche il lasciarsi sprofondare fino negli angoli apparentemente più remoti e aridi di sè, riguarda il Guardare e l'Ascoltare...

Sopra a tutto proteggersi è aver Cura...e ha bisogno per questo della verità e del dolore...e a volte fa confondere tutto questo, che la sensazione è di vulnerabilità al mondo e alle sue sollecitazioni spaventa e fa sentire inadeguati, davanti al proprio tribunale interiore...

ma serve una gran forza per abbandonarsi alla propria vulnerabilità, sentirla, attraversarla e lasciarsene anche abbracciare...(questo il tribunale lo tace di solito...ma si sa, spesso nei tribunali non è la ricerca di Verità a dominare gli intenti...)

Che DIFENDERE/difendersi è invece questo...non lasciarsi alla vulnerabilità e costruirsi addosso una rigida corazza fatta di certezze e forze apparenti...e sembra quasi meglio, a volte...essere difesi e difendersi...ma non c'è Cura nella difesa...o ce ne è molto poca...che l'attenzione è al tener lucida la corazza e le spalle sono rigide, e ogni sollecitazione sembra quasi un attacco a cui prestare costante attenzione...è uno stato di tensione, sottile leggera forse, ma costante...che toglie invece di dare, sul lungo termine

Io non invidio chi si difende...capisco e comprendo la necessità di farlo, ma mi spiace per la perdita di ricchezza dell'essere che si trova nell'apparente fertilità della rassicurazione...i salvagenti di Ecate...stampelle, le ho sempre chiamate io...

A volte cadere in caduta libera, seppur nel dolore e nello spavento, è una di quelle esperienze che rendono la Vita degna...della paura che fa, del dolore, del piacere, dell'imprevediblità e dell'incertezza...e permette di sperimentare che per quanto si cada, per quanto si atterri male, per quanto faccia male...la Vita è ancora lì...

A volte, e nella mia esperienza è stato così spesso, tocca Morire per Vivere...standosi ogni volta un po' più vicini, ogni volta un po' più consapevoli della propria bellezza e della propria forza...

che in fondo è semplicemente scoprirsi Vive, nonostante tutto...

E' bello leggerti Eledriel...ed è commovente vederti svolgere te...in tutto questo...ti auguro di vedere che quella che ti guarda nello specchio ti sta sorridendo e ti sta invitando ad un abbraccio caldo...il tuo...l'unico in cui riprendere fiato, prima di nascere ancora...


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ti capisco, nemmeno io mi sono mai protetta, e non ho MAI imparato a farlo da chi doveva proteggermi quando ero piccola. Ho sempre protetto io gli altri, che venivano sempre "prima", ho protetto i grandi che si picchiavano davanti a me, ho protetto chi mi ha ferita giustificando sempre tutto, partendo dal presupposto di essere sempre indegna di amore e attenzione, di dover "meritare" ciò che non si merita, e da allora questo non è mai cambiato, anche sul lavoro è sempre andata così, mi sono fatta spremere e gettare, senza paracadute, sfracellandomi più volte... e ne pago ancora le conseguenze. Ci sono imprinting che restano lì, per sempre. Credo che alla fine si rivivano sempre le stesse dinamiche, cambiano gli attori, ma il film è sempre lo stesso... fino a quando non si impara la lezione.
> *
> Ci sono prima io*,
> 
> ...


Ecco, ci sei tu soprattutto, è importante che tu ne sia consapevole


----------



## Mary The Philips (5 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> *
> Ci sono prima io*,
> 
> INDIPENDENTEMENTE da tutto, da lui, dall'amore, dal dolore, dall'altra, dal divorzio, dalla famiglia, da...
> ...


----------



## LTD (5 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Quoto, e sono contento della consapevolezza e della forza che piano piano affiora in Eledriel  :smile:


forza dite?

io sento che mi tremano le gambe

il paradosso è che questo evento mi fatta sbattere contro la mia fragilità
non vedo affiorare forza, 
credo che stia affiorando piuttosto questo, la consapevolezza di essere sempre stata "costretta" a ignorare la mia debolezza

ho cancellato mezzo post "sfogo" di inutili vicissitudini familiari e professionali, sintetizzabili con "sacrificabile" e "lei si arrangia"
per quanto riguarda la famiglia

e "fallo tu che sei forte, che sei capace, che sei responsabile, che sei affidabile, che sei una colonna portante..." per quanto riguarda la vita professionale,
salvo poi ringraziarmi con calci sui denti, finito lo sfruttamento intensivo, a volte dopo molti anni di dedizione, copione rivissuto più volte, da chi inconsciamente (io) ha cercato una _famiglia _nel posto di lavoro... ricadendo in modo coatto nel meccanismo perverso del bisogno di _riconoscimento e accettazione_... mettendo sentimento e slancio generoso dove sarebbe preferibile solo freddezza, calcolo e opportunismo (quanto ne avrei bisogno, solo un pizzico...), ora lo so, ricordo molte cose in modo diverso

io avevo scritto in fronte SONO FORTE, sono brava e talentuosa, approfittatene, è gratis, basta far leva sulla mia bassa autostima e mi farò squartare per la causa, sono giovanna d'arco in cerca di un esercito da guidare... 

per poi finire inevitabilmente sul rogo, senza gloria, più simile a uno spiedino...:carneval:



a nessuno (neanche a mia madre) è mai venuto in mente che io fossi anche bisognosa di ascolto, di aiuto, di sostegno, MAI
e non ho mai osato chiedere nulla, gli altri avevano già tanti problemi, chi ero io per scocciare la gente?
una self-made-woman-totally, dall'età scolare
che rabbia antica sta uscendo


solo il "marito" (evito aggettivi) lo ha fatto, a un certo punto della mia vita... e per me è diventato un simbolo

un angelo luminoso mandato dal cielo, un essere unico e speciale, il primo che mi avesse VISTA... gratitudine eterna!

qualcuno faceva qualcosa _spontaneamente_... PER ME!!!

ecco perchè è tanto rovinoso lo schianto, ora

no, non credo affatto sia forza quella che affiora... consapevolezza, sì


----------



## Horny (5 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sicuramente io sbaglio ma le percepisco molto centrare su se stesse e forse anche un po' meschine. Ripeto, so che non è così, ma in ogni caso non riesco a percepirne emotivamente la grandezza. Può essere anche *perché sono cresciuta con una figura patologicamente attaccata all'idea di avere dei  privilegi* (*tipo mettere i biscotti rotti in una scatola per me e quelli interi in un' altra scatola per sè,* comprarsi il pranzo in gastronomia e a me dare gli avanzi mescolati e riscaldati...*e da grande, pretendere che io indossassi vestiti che non le piacevano più o che si rivelavano incauti acquisti*). A pensarci bene questo non andava letto come un costante pararsi il culo e proteggersi, ma io l'ho letto così e questo schema non me lo levo più dal cuore. Forse per questo mi è stato "strano" consigliare ad Eledriel l'avvocato; perché sicuramente sbagliando, io forse guidata dalla mia nevrosi non lo farei.
> Forse
> dico forse perché conoscendomi credo che l'avrei estirpato dal cuore in tempi più brevi, ma non si può mai sapere.


mia madre è così.
e secondo me è un pararsi il culo,
emotivamente lo è.
la parte dei vestiti poi la trovo simbolica.
sempre stata la spazzatura di famiglia.
e tuo padre?


----------



## Horny (5 Dicembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Penso ci sia una differenza fondamentale fra il PROTEGGERE/proteggersi e il DIFENDERE/difendersi...
> 
> Proteggere e proteggersi riguarda il dirsi la verità, riguarda anche il lasciarsi sprofondare fino negli angoli apparentemente più remoti e aridi di sè, riguarda il Guardare e l'Ascoltare...
> 
> ...


devo dare un po' di reputazione in giro prima di.........:up:


----------



## Horny (5 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> forza dite?
> 
> io sento che mi tremano le gambe
> 
> ...


ok, ma tu puoi essere allo stesso tempo debole e forte.
è bello come sei. guardati come sei.


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> forza dite?
> 
> io sento che mi tremano le gambe
> 
> ...


La forza...è solo una faccia della medaglia...l'altra faccia è la debolezza...

E si può giocare con la medaglia solo se è intera e non spezzata a metà...

La consapevolezza...questo riguarda, medaglia intera....e integrità di te...che nell'accettazione della tua debolezza e dei tuoi bisogni, ritrovi te stessa...

Il resto è tribunale...ascoltalo, ma tieni a mente che la verità ha molte facce...

E lo specchio, ti ricordi gli specchi attivi? Ecco, funzionano a rovescio, come in Alice, che nello specchio si vede una parte ma è l'altra che serve riconoscersi...per attraversare lo specchio...e non caderci dentro...

Ed è roba antica sì...ed è importante che tu lo riconosca...come è importante che tu riconosca che è tutta TUA...

Edit: se non ti tremassero le gambe, staresti mentendo a te stessa....


----------



## LTD (5 Dicembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> La forza...è solo una faccia della medaglia...l'altra faccia è la debolezza...
> 
> E si può giocare con la medaglia solo se è intera e non spezzata a metà...
> 
> ...




ciao Ipazia

tutto vero 
la consapevolezza è, alla fine, l'unica vera forza


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ciao Ipazia
> 
> tutto vero
> la consapevolezza è, alla fine, l'unica vera forza


Ciao Eledriel

la consapevolezza è un abbraccio caldo, stimolante e protettivo...mentre si torna a Casa...


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao Eledriel
> 
> la consapevolezza è un abbraccio caldo, stimolante e protettivo...mentre si torna a Casa...


 Io credo che tu non avresti mai scritto questa frase tempo fa.
Ora l' hai scritta, ed io ne sono lieto.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

La consapevolezza si trova anche ritrovando le proporzioni.
Nessuno vale più o meno. Soprattutto non valutiamoci. La nostra vita l'abbiamo vissuta solo noi.


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Io credo che tu non avresti mai scritto questa frase tempo fa.
> Ora l' hai scritta, ed io ne sono lieto.


Hai ragione...in silenzio, piano piano, a piccoli passi, come i bambini...

...e ti ringrazio...


----------



## Ecate (5 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> mia madre è così.
> e secondo me è un pararsi il culo,
> emotivamente lo è.
> la parte dei vestiti poi la trovo simbolica.
> ...


Ahah certo, anche il cibo. Mio padre collaborava con lei, era il suo braccio armato. Ogni tanto provava a ribellarsi ma solo quando era lui a rimetterci. Allora cercava il mio aiuto. Quando rientrava nei ranghi mi voltava le spalle e me la facevano pagare. Per difendermi (non per proteggermi), ho imparato a defilarmi da qualsiasi competizione femminile. E come ho provato pietà e disprezzo per mio padre, le ho provate verso gli uomini che mi hanno voltato le spalle, tradendo o picchiando. Quello che ho creduto amore si è volatilizzato in tempo brevi, mentre un'inopportuna e incongruente pietà ha prolungato l'agonia, risvegliando fantasmi. Il marito di Ele mi fa arrabbiare, non vorrei fare troppe proiezioni. Forse vedere reazioni di altre persone può fare riflettere o offrire qualche palliativo. Quando si sta male tutte le storie di sofferenza nelle relazioni offrono spunti, credo, se mostrano qualche minima analogia


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ahah certo, anche il cibo. Mio padre collaborava con lei, era il suo braccio armato. Ogni tanto provava a ribellarsi ma solo quando era lui a rimetterci. Allora cercava il mio aiuto. Quando rientrava nei ranghi mi voltava le spalle e me la facevano pagare. Per difendermi (non per proteggermi), ho imparato a defilarmi da qualsiasi competizione femminile. E come ho provato pietà e disprezzo per mio padre, le ho provate verso gli uomini che mi hanno voltato le spalle, tradendo o picchiando. Quello che ho creduto amore si è volatilizzato in tempo brevi, mentre un'inopportuna e incongruente pietà ha prolungato l'agonia, risvegliando fantasmi. Il marito di Ele mi fa arrabbiare, non vorrei fare troppe proiezioni. Forse vedere reazioni di altre persone può fare riflettere o offrire qualche palliativo. Quando si sta male tutte le storie di sofferenza nelle relazioni offrono spunti, credo, se mostrano qualche minima analogia



si il cibo, le proiezioni e tutto.
Ecate :up: sei una grande utonta :up:
ora non so, mi piacerebbe continuare questo dialogo,
ma non so se sia il caso nel 3D di ele.
ele, se leggi, dai tue notizie


----------



## LTD (6 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> si il cibo, le proiezioni e tutto.
> Ecate :up: sei una grande utonta :up:
> ora non so, mi piacerebbe continuare questo dialogo,
> ma non so se sia il caso nel 3D di ele.
> ele, se leggi, dai tue notizie



sono felice di ospitarvi nel mio salotto, mi fate compagnia... non so come funziona qui, ma per me restate pure nel mio 3d

oggi non scriverò molto, sono fuori combattimento per l'emicrania
ogni tanto butto l'occhio...

buona domenica a tutti


----------



## Ryoga74 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ciao Ele [emoji5] 
Qui funziona che ogni scusa è buona per metterla in caciara [emoji23] 
Ovviamente in senso buono, Ecate e Horny saranno buone compagnie di salotto [emoji173]


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Certamente le relazioni primarie ci danno sicurezze e insicurezze per sempre.
Però quando se ne acquisisce una minima consapevolezza bisogna agire per liberarsi dei condizionamenti negativi, anche con il sostegno di una terapia.
Pensare di risolvere con una relazione è sbagliato.


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sono felice di ospitarvi nel mio salotto, mi fate compagnia... non so come funziona qui, ma per me restate pure nel mio 3d
> 
> oggi non scriverò molto, sono fuori combattimento per l'emicrania
> ogni tanto butto l'occhio...
> ...


buon pomeriggio cara ,
pure io mal di testa.
bah, prendo momentdol e vado a farmi le unghie.


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente le relazioni primarie ci danno sicurezze e insicurezze per sempre.
> Però quando se ne acquisisce una minima consapevolezza bisogna agire per liberarsi dei condizionamenti negativi, anche con il sostegno di una terapia.
> *Pensare di risolvere con una relazione è sbagliato.*


me lo ripeto spesso.
che palle sbagliare...uffa.
giusto, agire (ma chi fa sbaglia....)


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente le relazioni primarie ci danno sicurezze e insicurezze per sempre.
> Però quando se ne acquisisce una minima consapevolezza bisogna agire per liberarsi dei condizionamenti negativi, anche con il sostegno di una terapia.
> Pensare di risolvere con una relazione è sbagliato.



E' sbagliato, ma quando capita la relazione "perfetta", che tutto riscatta, diventa un comodo letto nel quale lasciarsi scorrere. Anche a me è successo, e l'ond(t)a del tradimento che ha sconvolto il flusso della coppia non fa che spingermi verso la ricerca di una consapevolezza sconosciuta fino ad ora. "Casa" dice Ipazia. Speriamo


----------



## Falcor (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ok ele tu ci inviti, ma metti due dolcini, qualche patatina e l'aranciata (eh non quella del Lidl ma la Fanta).

Io porto i pop corn. Ryo porta la musica che ha buon orecchio. Spot porta i fiocchetti in testa.

Tu ele però devi portare anche la cosa più gradita da noi che veniamo nel tuo salotto.

Devi portare il tuo sorriso


----------



## LTD (7 Dicembre 2015)

buongiorno a tutti
oggi è durissima
una parte di me ancora non crede che stia succedendo davvero
vorrei distrarmi, vorrei essere capace di fare una follia, una cosa qualsiasi per non sentire il dolore
perchè non passa mai?


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti
> oggi è durissima
> una parte di me ancora non crede che stia succedendo davvero
> vorrei distrarmi, vorrei essere capace di fare una follia, una cosa qualsiasi per non sentire il dolore
> perchè non passa mai?


Buongiorno Ele [emoji8] 
Se ti può far stare un po' meglio metti su un po' di musica  quella aiuta sempre, è una compagna fedele e fa sempre bene al cuore [emoji6] magari un po' di ska ritmata...


----------



## Diletta (7 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti
> oggi è durissima
> una parte di me ancora non crede che stia succedendo davvero
> vorrei distrarmi, vorrei essere capace di fare una follia, una cosa qualsiasi per non sentire il dolore
> perchè non passa mai?




Ele,
vai (se ne hai voglia) a leggere quello che ti ho scritto in mp...siamo in due!
Non passa mai neanche a me, a questo punto comincio a pensare di non essere normale.


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ele,
> vai (se ne hai voglia) a leggere quello che ti ho scritto in mp...siamo in due!
> Non passa mai neanche a me, a questo punto comincio a pensare di non essere normale.


Ciao bella [emoji4] 
È un po' che non ci si scambia due chiacchiere... 
Le vostre vicissitudini sono abbastanza diverse, però. Eledriel soffre per un amore e una relazione finiti, tu soffri perché non hai la forza di lasciare un uomo che ti crea più problemi che affetto...
Nel tuo caso tu hai la possibilità di tornare ad essere felice con una tua scelta, che se pur dolorosa, ritengo essenziale per ritrovare la giusta serenità. 
Ele si trova in una situazione non creata da lei, deve gestire il dolore di un amore non più corrisposto. Nel suo caso non può che farsi amica il tempo e convivere col dolore causato dalla separazione e pian piano richiudere la cicatrice...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2015)

A me ha fatto bene prendere l'auto e andare via. Vedere una città da sola. Altro che tristezza, è libertà.
Fermarmi in autostrada all'autogrill che mi andava per mangiare o prendere il caffè senza doverlo concordare. Piccole cose che mi hanno fatto respirare aria nuova.


----------



## LTD (7 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ciao bella [emoji4]
> È un po' che non ci si scambia due chiacchiere...
> Le vostre vicissitudini sono abbastanza diverse, però. *Eledriel soffre per un amore e una relazione finiti*, tu soffri perché non hai la forza di lasciare un uomo che ti crea più problemi che affetto...
> Nel tuo caso tu hai la possibilità di tornare ad essere felice con una tua scelta, che se pur dolorosa, ritengo essenziale per ritrovare la giusta serenità.
> *Ele si trova in una situazione non creata da lei, deve gestire il dolore di un amore non più corrisposto*. Nel suo caso non può che farsi amica il tempo e convivere col dolore causato dalla separazione e pian piano richiudere la cicatrice...




ciao Ryo
non è proprio tutto come hai scritto... magari fosse tutto così lineare

la mia situazione oggettiva è ben lungi dall'essere conclusa e risolta, quello che sta cambiando, ed è estremamente importante, è il mio sguardo sull'intera situazione

premesso che le situazioni si creano sempre in due, c'è chi ci mette la  cattiveria e il cinismo e chi ci mette l'ingenuità e la distrazione, ma  non mi assolvo da responsabilità che certamente anch'io ho

la decisione di chiudere riguarda fondamentalmente me, il mio bisogno di non soccombere e di ritrovare una motivazione per vivere indipendentemente da lui,

davanti all'impossibilità di trasformare un vigliacco in un uomo, con la sola forza dell'amore e delle mie preghiere, 

tuttavia la realtà è molto più complessa e difficile, anche per i risvolti pratici (e non solo per quelli)

lui, il giorno dell'anniversario, cioè all'indomani della mia richiesta di divorziare, mi ha detto quanto fosse orgoglioso di avermi sposata e per nulla pentito di averlo fatto,
per nulla intenzionato a divorziare, ripetendo che mi  vuole molto bene e che sonoparte di lui (basta che non gli chieda dell'altra, aggiungo io)...

e a fine mese verrà qui, per sua scelta, per stare con me, dice... il consorte è assai confuso e tutt'altro che convinto di volermi perdere... in realtà *mi ha già persa*, con o senza divorzio, quando ha perso la FIDUCIA che avevo in lui, ma questo non so se potrà mai capirlo, come non so quali siano i suoi veri motivi e i suoi veri sentimenti...

come ho letto qui sul forum, solo una sua confessione spontanea avrebbe potuto riscattare la sua miserabile figura ai miei occhi,
ma, non solo non c'è stata, mi ha pure confessato con un monosillabo che continua la tresca, per quanto insignificante possa essere, e *lui sa che lo so*, sa che mi fa male da morire, sa che è per me come un *tumore*!
e ciò non gli impedisce di dirmi quello che mi dice e di comportarsi come nulla fosse, mi vuole tantissimo bene...

questo rivendicare tacitamente uno "spazio" suo, quasi come fosse un diritto al tradimento, è semplicemente OSCENO

questo è sufficiente a mettere una distanza incolmabile tra di noi
ed è quella il vero divorzio, la vera frattura

ma la vita è fatta anche d'altro, soprattutto alla mia età e nelle mie condizioni tutt'altro che invidiabili



e io, che ho perso già TUTTO, non ho alcuna fretta di rimanere anche in mezzo a una strada, solo per un patetico gesto d'orgoglio tardivo quanto inutile (poveretto, il mio orgoglio!)

la vita, intesa come sopravvivenza, è molto molto complicata e bisogna essere dentro alle situazioni per giudicare, meglio pensare un attimo di più, prima di ferire con i giudizi, lo dico come riflessione, in generale...

questa è casa anche sua al 50%, e non posso impedirgli di venire qui, dopo quattro mesi, in gran parte queste cose le ho già scritte

sarà  una bella prova ritrovarmelo qui, condividere l'intimità della vita  domestica con il fantasma dell'altra... quella da non nominare, il  "tabù"... una bella prova per tutti e due

mi vergogno io per lui, *io sarei morta di vergogna al suo posto*, invece lui si "invita" da solo...

saranno giornate importanti, spero non troppo devastanti, forse le ultime da "coppia"... "coppia"?
sto male al solo pensarci
ma, per ora, il mio matrimonio profanato esiste ancora, non so per quanto, ma è così

pensavo, leggendo anche le storie di altri traditi,
quanto enorme dolore sia causato con leggerezza da persone senza cuore, senza coscienza, senza  *percezione del danno* provocato... perchè di questo si tratta, inutile cercare giustificazioni all'evidenza

quanta superficialità, quanto egoismo,  quanta miseria morale... ma come facciamo ad amarle? qual è il nostro  problema?
è il destino che ce le ha messe sulla nostra strada e noi non abbiamo saputo vederle per ciò che sono *sempre* state?
non si diventa stronzi così, ci si nasce


perchè io non sarei mai (e non sono stata in tutta la vita) e ripeto, MAI stata capace di tradire, tantomeno chi ho guardato negli occhi promettendogli il mio amore e la mia lealtà?

non c'è *niente di amabile* in persone capaci di fare  così tanto male, e così irresponsabilmente, a chi darebbe (e ha dato) la  vita per loro... *cosa c'è di attraente in queste persone meschine, bugiarde, superficiali, vuote*?

è come una malattia questo bisogno di sentirci amati da chi non è in  grado di farlo, e lo sappiamo che è così, ma non riusciamo a staccarci  del tutto, se non facendoci violenza, come sto facendo io ora su me stessa... 

vorrei e "dovrei" amare *chi* vale questo amore, non chi lo  calpesta, chi non esiste e non ho mai incontrato, e non incontrerò più

Ryo, la mia via crucis è solo all'inizio... la mia liberazione ed emancipazione passano attraverso il *distacco interiore*, un processo lungo e faticoso, cercando nutrimento emotivo altrove, non importa come e dove, ma lontano da lui, qualsiasi cosa sarà del "matrimonio"...

amore o no, pentimenti o no, ritorni o no, non so più cosa sia l'amore, dove finisce e dove inizia, cosa è amore e cosa è dolore sordo, paura dell'abbadono, senso di perdita, proiezione di antiche ferite e bisogni inappagati, gioco di specchi, incastro di nevrosi reciproche, paura della solitudine e del tempo che ci fotte tutti mentre ci sforziamo di capire... quello che lui prova, quello che io provo... le parole non dicono quasi mai la verità, neanche quelle che ci diciamo noi

voglio solo liberarmi (almeno un po') dalla sofferenza, da questa *troppa* sofferenza, con lui senza lui con il demonio con qualsiasi mezzo, tutto il resto non conta più.

è il mio unico scopo ormai


il tempo fugge e ho pianto abbastanza


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Ele hai scritto cose preziosissime che delineano quanto sei sensibile e profonda [emoji8] dalle tue bellissime parole sprigionano con una forza dirompente tutte le tue emozioni, tutte le tue paure e le tue insicurezze. Perdona il mio post, la descrizione della tua situazione era palesemente superficiale e parziale, ma serviva a me come confronto tra quello che sta succedendo a te e quella che è la scelta di vita di Diletta. Infatti il post era rivolto a lei [emoji6]


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2015)

*Eledriel*

Capisco tutto quello che hai scritto.Sì, ci si sente anche stupide per l'enorme errore di valutazione commesso.Forse, come sempre suggerisce l'amore, si è proiettato sull'altro il proprio modo di vivere le relazioni.Però dovresti sentire un avvocato in tempi brevi. Prima del colloquio con lui.


----------



## LTD (7 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ele hai scritto cose preziosissime che delineano quanto sei sensibile e profonda [emoji8] dalle tue bellissime parole sprigionano con una forza dirompente tutte le tue emozioni, tutte le tue paure e le tue insicurezze. Perdona il mio post, la descrizione della tua situazione era palesemente superficiale e parziale, ma serviva a me come confronto tra quello che sta succedendo a te e quella che è la scelta di vita di Diletta. Infatti il post era rivolto a lei [emoji6]



Ryo, visto che mi hai menzionata facendo alcune affermazioni, ho detto ciò che sentivo di dire in proposito, a te e non solo a te

la situazione di Diletta è molto diversa dalla mia, ma è anche simile per alcuni versi...

entrambe cerchiamo/dobbiamo/soffriamo/rifiutiamo di stare in una situazione che ci fa vivere molto male, per evitarne un'altra che ci farebbe quasi sicuramente vivere peggio...

la bacchetta magica non l'abbiamo

nel frattempo, *chi ha causato tutto questo*, (e vale in entrambi i casi, indipendentemente dalle differenze di contesto che certamente esistono), continua ad avere TUTTO, a vivere tranquillamente e a non farsi tanti problemi

io sto cercando il mio modo per venirne fuori, cercando di non auto-sabotarmi, per non morire soffocata

scrivo le mie considerazioni su questo 3d per confrontarmi, e magari dare e ricevere aiuto, con chi prova o sta provando esperienze simili


Mi scuso con Diletta se l'ho tirata in ballo, spero non mi fraintenda e non si arrabbi. Non mi permetterò più di parlare dei casi di altre persone.


----------



## LTD (7 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco tutto quello che hai scritto.Sì, ci si sente anche stupide per l'enorme errore di valutazione commesso.Forse, come sempre suggerisce l'amore, si è proiettato sull'altro il proprio modo di vivere le relazioni.Però dovresti sentire un avvocato in tempi brevi. Prima del colloquio con lui.


perchè mi dici questo?
mi spaventi... non credo siamo arrivati a questo punto da cercare un avvocato nel periodo natalizio... 

perchè dovrei farlo ora secondo te?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> perchè mi dici questo?
> mi spaventi... non credo siamo arrivati a questo punto da cercare un avvocato nel periodo natalizio...
> 
> perchè dovrei farlo ora secondo te?


Per molte ragioni.

Innanzi tutto in fase di separazione la mediazione di una persona, competente per professione, è necessaria per valutare diritti e doveri freddamente, senza le influenze emotive.
Seconda cosa perché la tutela economica viene messa in secondo piano da chi è impegnata a tutelare i sentimenti.


----------



## LTD (7 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per molte ragioni.
> 
> Innanzi tutto in fase di separazione la mediazione di una persona, competente per professione, è necessaria per valutare diritti e doveri freddamente, senza le influenze emotive.
> Seconda cosa perché la tutela economica viene messa in secondo piano da chi è impegnata a tutelare i sentimenti.


ma lui non intende affatto separarsi, non mi pare proprio, non credo ci sia davvero questa fretta... quando fra tre settimane verrà qui, capirò se e quanta urgenza ci sarà... al momento non mi è proprio sembrato nelle sue intenzioni divorziare, vuole stare qui un po' di giorni con me, vedremo cosa succederà


il mio distacco da lui deve avvenire *prima* dentro di me, nessun atto formale mi aiuterebbe a sentirmi più libera, ma solo più disperata e impaurita, ora sarebbe solo un altro violento trauma da sopportare che non sarei fisicamente e psicologicamente in grado di sopportare

devo trovare il modo, assolutamente e non so ancora come, di prepararmi un atterraggio meno duro se dovessi precipitare definitivamente
questo è proteggermi


vorrei aspettare, vorrei incontrarlo e fare il punto della situazione insieme, vorrei capire se almeno ci può essere un modo per affrontare il tutto con tempi e modi compatibili con la mia situazione personale che attualmente è di estrema fragilità

non esagero quando dico che potrei non reggere il colpo adesso, l'ho capito nel momento stesso in cui gliene ho parlato... a lui dicevo parole dure, e mentre uscivano laceravano me

la notte seguente ho avuto un attacco di panico, non ho dormito in preda al terrore per due giorni
accadrà comunque, se è quello che deve accadere, ma vorrei arrivarci viva 

non è escluso che io ci muoia davanti al giudice, un infarto e via, se accadesse ora ne sono certa ... a questo punto, visto che probabilmente quella è la miserabile fine che mi aspetta, (mi riferisco al divorzio, non all'infarto)
che fretta c'è?

cosa ho da perdere a prendermi ancora un po' di tempo per abituarmi all'idea?
mi sento un condannato a morte che deve spicciarsi a posare la testa sul ceppo...

capirei l'urgenza se il desiderio di divorziare fosse partito da lui, ma così non è


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ma lui non intende affatto separarsi, non mi pare proprio, non credo ci sia davvero questa fretta... quando fra tre settimane verrà qui, capirò se e quanta urgenza ci sarà... al momento non mi è proprio sembrato nelle sue intenzioni divorziare, vuole stare qui un po' di giorni con me, vedremo cosa succederà
> 
> 
> il mio distacco da lui deve avvenire *prima* dentro di me, nessun atto formale mi aiuterebbe a sentirmi più libera, ma solo più disperata e impaurita, ora sarebbe solo un altro violento trauma da sopportare che non sarei fisicamente e psicologicamente in grado di sopportare
> ...



Come sempre quando si sta male tu fai anticipazioni che non corrispondono a quello che avviene nella realtà.
Innanzi tutto farsi chiarire da un avvocato la situazione è un atto di tutela che non comporta nessuna conseguenza. Anzi normalmente non viene neanche pagato questo primo colloquio perché rientra nella parcella, da concordare nella fase del colloquio, se si deciderà di procedere.
Secondo davanti al giudice avvengono solo due firme. Gli accordi si fanno prima.
Terzo la separazione non è la chiusura del matrimonio e, prima delle firmw, è l'unica cosa che dice il giudice e l'accordo di separazione decadrebbe automaticamente se si ripristinasse la convivenza.
Quindi parlare con un avvocato non è traumatico, ma ti chiarirebbe la situazione.


----------



## Diletta (7 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Ryo, visto che mi hai menzionata facendo alcune affermazioni, ho detto ciò che sentivo di dire in proposito, a te e non solo a te
> 
> la situazione di Diletta è molto diversa dalla mia, ma è anche simile per alcuni versi...
> 
> ...




Ne approfitto per dirti anch'io quanto sia stata impressionata dalle tue parole.
Scrivi in modo mirabile e mentre leggo è come se ti leggessi il cuore.
Perché ti scusi?
Qui si può parlare anche di altri in libertà (credo), e comunque, è certo da parte mia che chiunque lo può fare di me.
Non c'è nessunissimo problema!


----------



## LTD (7 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come sempre quando si sta male tu fai anticipazioni che non corrispondono a quello che avviene nella realtà.
> Innanzi tutto farsi chiarire da un avvocato la situazione è un atto di tutela che non comporta nessuna conseguenza. Anzi normalmente non viene neanche pagato questo primo colloquio perché rientra nella parcella, da concordare nella fase del colloquio, se si deciderà di procedere.
> Secondo davanti al giudice avvengono solo due firme. Gli accordi si fanno prima.
> Terzo la separazione non è la chiusura del matrimonio e, prima delle firmw, è l'unica cosa che dice il giudice e l'accordo di separazione decadrebbe automaticamente se si ripristinasse la convivenza.
> Quindi parlare con un avvocato non è traumatico, ma ti chiarirebbe la situazione.




grazie mille Brunetta, ho capito
per me è tutto così surreale... 

ho una paura che mi toglie il respiro, non so nemmeno io cosa mi atterrisca così
sono sempre stata coraggiosa e ho fatto molte esperienze dure, ma non ho mai provato uno smarrimento tanto grande, sono spaventata a morte
solo sentire nominare "avvocato" mi sento male

capisco che devo iniziare a pensarci, a informarmi...
è tutto vero e sta capitando a me


----------



## Diletta (7 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> *Ciao bella [emoji4]
> È un po' che non ci si scambia due chiacchiere... *
> Le vostre vicissitudini sono abbastanza diverse, però. Eledriel soffre per un amore e una relazione finiti, tu soffri perché non hai la forza di lasciare un uomo che ti crea più problemi che affetto...
> Nel tuo caso tu hai la possibilità di tornare ad essere felice con una tua scelta, che se pur dolorosa, ritengo essenziale per ritrovare la giusta serenità.
> Ele si trova in una situazione non creata da lei, deve gestire il dolore di un amore non più corrisposto. Nel suo caso non può che farsi amica il tempo e convivere col dolore causato dalla separazione e pian piano richiudere la cicatrice...




Ciao bello!
...allora rimediamo subito! 

Anch'io potrei dire di trovarmi in una situazione NON creata da me, se è per questo...io non l'ho cercata davvero, a parte un momento di allontanamento fra di noi, ma chi non ne ha nel corso di un matrimonio, me ne stavo tranquilla e contenta nel mio recinto. Non l'ho voluto scavalcare io.

Chi può dirlo di tornare ad essere felice?
Potrei peggiorare il mio stato e non è neanche tanto difficile nella mia situazione...età e figli giocano a sfavore in questi casi.
Un uomo ha voglia di impelagarsi così?  
Dai, anche qui siamo realisti.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> grazie mille Brunetta, ho capito
> per me è tutto così surreale...
> 
> ho una paura che mi toglie il respiro, non so nemmeno io cosa mi atterrisca così
> ...


Te l'ho detto proprio perché lo so. E so che ci si immagina un futuro che non è quello reale ed è per questo che spaventa.
Non se hai mai fatto in qualche corso teatrale l'esercizio della fiducia. Bisogna lasciarsi andare all'indietro sapendo che il gruppo ti sorreggerà. È tremendo superare la paura. Poi si scopre che si viene solo accolti da un abbraccio.


----------



## Diletta (7 Dicembre 2015)

*dall'avvocato*

io, invece, ci sono andata agguerrita come mai, mi sentivo l'anello forte della catena, magari mi sentissi ancora così...
Io ero la vittima e gliela avrei fatta pagare, intanto mettendogli terrore, si sa che la parola "avvocato" fa tremare un po' le gambe. Lui è sbiancato di colpo quando l'ha saputo, addirittura ero andata da due legali, di cui uno rotale, cioè per il tribunale ecclesiastico.
Volevo sapere la posizione della Chiesa al riguardo, convinta comunque che si era trattato di un inganno bello e buono fatto alla mia persona e che questo fosse tra le cause di annullabilità.
Non volevo rendere nullo il mio matrimonio, non ci pensavo, ma ci andai col proposito di ricevere appoggio dalla "mia" Chiesa.
Ma così non fu: la Chiesa non lo annovera fra gli inganni che rendono nullo il consenso, che sono invece: l'aver taciuto sull'impotenza e l'aver millantato ricchezze inesistenti...ricordo questi, poi ce ne saranno altri, ma non il mio caso.
Mah...è inutile dire che non mi trova d'accordo per nulla.

Il secondo avvocato, molto conosciuto peraltro, mi disse di pensarci bene, evidentemente perché non mi vedeva convinta (bè, un minimo di indecisione per una questione così importante penso che sia normale averla) perché "potevo cascare dalla padella alla brace", testuali parole, oltre al fatto di prendere in considerazione l'idea che era possibile che restassi da sola.
Insomma...fece un bel po' di terrorismo dovuto sicuramente però all'esperienza di uno che ha i capelli bianchi da un po' e che ne ha viste tante...
Il risultato è che uscii più confusa di quando entrai...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2015)

*recinto*

Diletta mi ha colpito questa tua espressione perché definisce un'idea di famiglia e coppia che considero sbagliata.
 La considero sbagliata perché è un chiudersi, un rifugiarsi che è un imprigionarsi da un esterno negativo, pauroso, freddo (per citare un film che se non hai visto ti consiglio Il grande freddo).

Questo comporta che si resti assediati e chiusi in quella cittadella anche se si muore di fame. Fame d'amore. Si resta per la paura di non trovare amore mentre dentro ci si consuma.


----------



## Horny (7 Dicembre 2015)

ele,
tuo marito non vuole separarsi, ma vuole comunque vivere distante da te e frequentare un'altra donna, e vederti qualche volta e/o avere contatti telefonici.
e tu ti accontenti, perché terrorizza l'alternativa.
troppo ti terrorizza.
ma ti accontenti di una situazione oscena, quindi ci sono elevatissime probabilità che, nonostante età etc, l'alternativa sia meglio. 
perché oltretutto sei bloccata lì da tempo. 
e vedo tante similitudini con la situazione di diletta, in effetti.
mi pare che vi sentiate indegne di prospettive.
anche io ho provato/provo questa sensazione. so che la devo combattere perché mi blocca tutte le iniziative.
forse più che vedere l'avvocato ti aiuterebbe vedere l'amante di tuo marito.


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> io, invece, ci sono andata agguerrita come mai, mi sentivo l'anello forte della catena, magari mi sentissi ancora così...
> Io ero la vittima e gliela avrei fatta pagare, intanto mettendogli terrore, si sa che la parola "avvocato" fa tremare un po' le gambe. Lui è sbiancato di colpo quando l'ha saputo, addirittura ero andata da due legali, di cui uno rotale, cioè per il tribunale ecclesiastico.
> *Volevo sapere la posizione della Chiesa al riguardo, *convinta comunque che si era trattato di un inganno bello e buono fatto alla mia persona e che questo fosse tra le cause di annullabilità.
> Non volevo rendere nullo il mio matrimonio, non ci pensavo, ma ci andai col proposito di ricevere appoggio dalla "mia" Chiesa.
> ...


trovo che annullare un matrimonio con figli sia una cosa orrenda.


----------



## Eratò (7 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> grazie mille Brunetta, ho capito
> per me è tutto così surreale...
> 
> ho una paura che mi toglie il respiro, non so nemmeno io cosa mi atterrisca così
> ...


...


----------



## Eratò (7 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> grazie mille Brunetta, ho capito
> per me è tutto così surreale...
> 
> ho una paura che mi toglie il respiro, non so nemmeno io cosa mi atterrisca così
> ...


Mi dispiace Eledriel. E ti capisco...Sembra un incubo e speri di svegliarti.Vivila un passo alla volta questa realtà, un giorno alla volta...E ogni giorno ti sembrerà di avvicinarti alla fine del tunnel sempre di più. Sei più  forte di quello che credi e ce la farai.


----------



## LTD (7 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ele,
> tuo marito non vuole separarsi, ma vuole comunque vivere distante da te e frequentare un'altra donna, e vederti qualche volta e/o avere contatti telefonici.
> e tu ti accontenti, perché terrorizza l'alternativa.
> troppo ti terrorizza.
> ...




spiegami


----------



## Horny (7 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> spiegami


o meglio, vedere tuo marito con la sua amante,
più che l'amante in sé.
per renderti conto se la situazione per te è accettabile, oppure oscena e ci vuole un avvocato.
e nel secondo caso ti darebbe magari la spinta per liberarti.


----------



## Diletta (7 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> trovo che annullare un matrimonio con figli sia una cosa orrenda.



Ma i figli sono ugualmente tutelati perché, in contemporanea, viene aperta una causa civile proprio per loro.
La nullità di matrimonio è un riconoscimento per i coniugi, o per uno di essi, quando si ritiene di aver violato le leggi del matrimonio rendendolo non valido.
Un credente può sentire questa necessità, specialmente se il patto è stato infranto dall'altro partner. Un credente desidera rimanere all'interno della Chiesa e poter accedere ai sacramenti e non vedo perché non dovrebbe farlo quando la colpa non è sua.


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma i figli sono ugualmente tutelati perché, in contemporanea, viene aperta una causa civile proprio per loro.
> La nullità di matrimonio è un riconoscimento per i coniugi, o per uno di essi, quando si ritiene di aver violato le leggi del matrimonio rendendolo non valido.
> Un credente può sentire questa necessità, specialmente se il patto è stato infranto dall'altro partner. Un credente desidera rimanere all'interno della Chiesa e poter accedere ai sacramenti e non vedo perché non dovrebbe farlo quando la colpa non è sua.


sono atea.ma trovo che un credente che annullasse il matrimonio darebbe ai figli un'orribile sensazione di vuoto .
tu puoi dire di non credere più in tuo marito , ma quando vi siete sposati e avete messo al mondo loro c'era un'unione che non può e non deve svanire nel nulla.


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao bello!
> ...allora rimediamo subito!
> 
> Anch'io potrei dire di trovarmi in una situazione NON creata da me, se è per questo...io non l'ho cercata davvero, a parte un momento di allontanamento fra di noi, ma chi non ne ha nel corso di un matrimonio, me ne stavo tranquilla e contenta nel mio recinto. Non l'ho voluto scavalcare io.
> ...


Per me poni la questione nella direzione sbagliata. Cioè ti metti nei panni di un eventuale uomo che avrebbe eventuali remore a instaurare un rapporto con una donna della tua età con figli. Mentre dovresti semplicemente chiederti cosa vorresti TU. Perché le possibilità di conoscere uomini che vanno oltre certe "difficoltà" ce ne sono, altroché...


----------



## Diletta (7 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ele,
> tuo marito non vuole separarsi, ma vuole comunque vivere distante da te e frequentare un'altra donna, e vederti qualche volta e/o avere contatti telefonici.
> e tu ti accontenti, perché terrorizza l'alternativa.
> troppo ti terrorizza.
> ...




Mi permetto di parlare io per Ele (spero che non me ne vorrai!).
Non credo che lei si accontenti di tale situazione definita OSCENA. E' anche lei dotata di amor proprio.
E se suo marito ha il progetto di continuare così (moglie distante e amante vicina) vorrebbe dire che il signore ha seri problemi mentali...non è possibile altrimenti non avere nessun rispetto e nessuna coscienza.
Non ci credo che un essere senziente possa proporre una cosa del genere a sua moglie...


----------



## Diletta (7 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Per me poni la questione nella direzione sbagliata. Cioè ti metti nei panni di un eventuale uomo che avrebbe eventuali remore a instaurare un rapporto con una donna della tua età con figli. *Mentre dovresti semplicemente chiederti cosa vorresti TU.* Perché le possibilità di conoscere uomini che vanno oltre certe "difficoltà" ce ne sono, altroché...




Io vorrei dare amore ad una persona che lo merita per davvero. 
Ho ancora tanto amore da dare, ma non posso darlo a chi mi ha delusa all'ennesima potenza.


----------



## LTD (7 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> spiegami


vedrei più volentieri SATANA

so chi è, una sozzona, certo non una "rivale" da sentirmi io la _cessa_, insomma...

e che cosa potrei dirle?

buonasera signora, sono la Cornuta, giù le zampe dal sexy-boy, è roba mia? 




*è lui che ha scelto di frequentarla*, è lui il mio interlocutore, è lui il regista di questa situazione, lei o un'altra,

cosa potrebbe dirmi?

che aspetta la mia testa su un vassoio d'argento, dopo di che "vissero felici e contenti"?

che lui la ama da impazzire e io sono solo un dovere?

di balle ne ha raccontate tante a me e certamente anche di più a lei, una di quarant'anni che si mette con uno sposato (come mio marito! ahahah) che vede sì e no una volta alla settimana, è una poveraccia, per me.

non accetterei io, che ne ho 53 e sono sola e con l'autostima sotto i piedi, quello che accetta lei... a proposito di oscenità


----------



## Diletta (7 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono atea.ma trovo che un credente che annullasse il matrimonio darebbe ai figli un'orribile sensazione di vuoto .
> tu puoi dire di non credere più in tuo marito ,* ma quando vi siete sposati e avete messo al mondo loro c'era un'unione che non può e non deve svanire nel nulla.*



Ci siamo sposati con tutti quei tradimenti che hanno fatto da "base". Si faceva il corso prematrimoniale e ho scoperto che anche lì...
Ecco perché, per la mia visione, non trovo tutta quella validità nel mio matrimonio...non mi appare in tutta la sua solennità, ma un po' come una farsa, e parecchio zoppicante dall'inizio.
Diciamo che le premesse avrebbero quasi fatto imbarazzare una ballerina di night...
Io, al suo posto, mi vergogno come un cane, credimi. Per me, il matrimonio è una cosa serissima e io sono a disagio al pensiero di tutto l'orrido che si è portato dietro chi ho sposato.
E, visto che il matrimonio rende i due una cosa sola, lo schifo ha avvolto anche me.
Poi, cè il discorso "inganno". Lui mi ha sposato con l'inganno facendomi intendere che avevo sposato l'uomo più serio su questa terra.
E questo non è perdonabile, scusa se è poco.


----------



## Diletta (7 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> vedrei più volentieri SATANA
> 
> so chi è, una sozzona, certo non una "rivale" da sentirmi io la _cessa_, insomma...
> 
> ...




Altroché se è una poveraccia e mentecatta, come lo sono tutte quelle che si mettono con uomini sposati.
Andrebbero perseguite per legge, infatti sarebbe la prima cosa che proporrei se fossi al governo.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ci siamo sposati con tutti quei tradimenti che hanno fatto da "base". Si faceva il corso prematrimoniale e ho scoperto che anche lì...
> Ecco perché, per la mia visione, non trovo tutta quella validità nel mio matrimonio...non mi appare in tutta la sua solennità, ma un po' come una farsa, e parecchio zoppicante dall'inizio.
> Diciamo che le premesse avrebbero quasi fatto imbarazzare una ballerina di night...
> Io, al suo posto, mi vergogno come un cane, credimi. Per me, il matrimonio è una cosa serissima e io sono a disagio al pensiero di tutto l'orrido che si è portato dietro chi ho sposato.
> ...


Però è paradossale che tu consideri il tuo matrimonio una farsa, al punto di prendere in considerazione l'annullamento, e invece hai tante resistenze a separarti benché sussista una situazione di forte disagio.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> vedrei più volentieri SATANA
> 
> so chi è, una sozzona, certo non una "rivale" da sentirmi io la _cessa_, insomma...
> 
> ...





Diletta ha detto:


> Altroché se è una poveraccia e mentecatta, come lo sono tutte quelle che si mettono con uomini sposati.
> Andrebbero perseguite per legge, infatti sarebbe la prima cosa che proporrei se fossi al governo.



Qui c'è un errore di base. Voi volete considerare le relazioni diverse da quelle vissute da voi come mostruose e sordide mentre sono relazioni come le altre che hanno ostacoli come possono averle quelle tra persone che, ad esempio, vivono distanti. Per me è un errore perché rompe irrimediabilmente il dialogo con chi vorreste ancora perché lo gettate in un pozzo.


----------



## LTD (7 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> o meglio, vedere tuo marito con la sua amante,
> più che l'amante in sé.
> *per renderti conto se la situazione per te è accettabile*, oppure oscena e ci vuole un avvocato.
> e nel secondo caso ti darebbe magari la spinta per liberarti.



per me
*non esiste*

è chiaro che è inaccettabile a prescindere
accettare vorrebbe dire annientarmi, umiliarmi... se ci riuscissi senza soffrire lo farei, fanculo a tutto
ma è la sofferenza che questo mi provoca che non riesco più ad accettare

non ho speranze di alcun tipo, la vita è andata, il mio scopo unico e ultimo è limitare il dolore e limitare i danni esistenziali

potrebbe diventare "accettabile" nel momento in cui io facessi altrettanto,
rimanendo sposati, come vecchi amici, (ognuno avrebbe i propri buoni motivi per farlo), e ognuno potrebbe cercare "ciò che gli serve" per suo conto... senza sensi colpa, senza confessioni... reciproco rispetto nel mancarsi rispetto

al momento mi sembra fantascienza, raddoppiare l'oscenità per renderla "equa e solidale", molto moderno, easy e cool

so che è la realtà di molti, non capisco come ci si possa sentire, non è una situazione rara
ma non fa per me, sono troppo medioevale per queste aperture mentali


nel mio caso o lui chiude con lei o io chiudo con lui, questo non è in discussione


sto solo cercando di capire *come* farlo senza lasciarci le penne (e magari... prima di lasciarcele)

vederli assieme... spero che non mi capiti mai


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2015)

O.T. Ballerina di night fa ridere. Sembra una cosa da Totò Peppino e la malafemmina.


----------



## ivanl (7 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> per me
> *non esiste*
> 
> è chiaro che è inaccettabile a prescindere
> ...


1) decidere di farlo ( e mi pare che tu abbia aspettato anche troppo)
2) avvocato, senza troppe preoccupazioni che la parte debole da tutelare sei tu
3) riprendere in mano la tua vita


----------



## Diletta (7 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è paradossale che tu consideri il tuo matrimonio una farsa, al punto di prendere in considerazione l'annullamento, e invece hai tante resistenze a separarti benché sussista una situazione di forte disagio.



Sì, lo considero un po' una farsa ora che so quello che nascondeva la nostra bella unione.
Per me il matrimonio in Chiesa è qualcosa di straordinariamente importante da fare a determinate condizioni di purezza interiore che lui non aveva.
Ma questo è il mio sentire e, come già detto, non è quello della Chiesa che ha altre regole che posso solo accettare, anche se non le condivido pienamente.
Io vorrei un cammino di conversione da parte sua, una catarsi, ma il suo atteggiamento non ha dato questi frutti.
Del resto, come posso parlare di purificazione quando non ha mai ritenuto di aver fatto chissà che.
Che richiesta assurda...


----------



## Diletta (7 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T. Ballerina di night fa ridere. Sembra una cosa da Totò Peppino e la malafemmina.



Perché? 
Basta andare a Montecatini che c'è pieno, lavoro garantito e nessuna crisi nel settore...


----------



## LTD (7 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui c'è un errore di base. Voi volete considerare le relazioni diverse da quelle vissute da voi come mostruose e sordide mentre sono relazioni come le altre che hanno ostacoli come possono averle quelle tra persone che, ad esempio, vivono distanti. Per me è un errore perché rompe irrimediabilmente il dialogo con chi vorreste ancora perché lo gettate in un pozzo.




no, non è così

ho semplicemente precisato, in risposta al commento di Horny che mi invitava a incontrare l'amante, che non è lei a dovermi delle spiegazioni, è mio marito che ha generato il casino, è lui che ha rotto il patto con me

qui non si parla di relazioni a distanza, non si parla di relazioni diverse, si parla di *tradimento*
un atto schifoso, devastante, ingiustificabile

quello che ho scritto di lei è solo la mia opinione, quella è sordida perchè lo è, e lo era anche prima che diventasse "l'altra", non dico altro

io non ho mai accettato e mai accetterei di essere l'amante di un uomo sposato, è una mia scelta legittima e motivata (mi è capitato anni fa, e ho reagito immediatamente appena scoperto il fatto)
lo troverei ancora più umiliante che essere cornuta, e, ammettendo un improbabile coinvolgimento con un uomo simile, ovvero un bugiardo vigliacco, non potrei non sentirmi molto male pensando alla moglie...

dopo esserci passata, anche se dall'altro lato della strada, è impossibile solo pensarlo, per me


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché? Basta andare a Montecatini che c'è pieno, lavoro garantito e nessuna crisi nel settore...


Fa ridere perché lo usi come sinonimo di malafemmina, donna di facili costumi, sgualdrina.Tutti termini desueti perché non sussistono quelle categorie morali rigide.


----------



## Horny (7 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> vedrei più volentieri SATANA
> 
> so chi è, una sozzona, certo non una "rivale" da sentirmi io la _cessa_, insomma...
> 
> ...


ele,
l'hai scritto tu che la tua situazione era una oscenità.
LUI, tuo marito, il regista, stà con 'sta tizia, no?
può pure non esserlo, una oscenità.
se cambi il tuo punto di vista.
ma non lo cambi, mi sa.


----------



## Horny (7 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ho semplicemente precisato, in risposta al commento di Horny che mi invitava a incontrare l'amante, che non è lei a dovermi delle spiegazioni, è mio marito che ha generato il casino, è lui che ha rotto il patto con me
> 
> qui non si parla di relazioni a distanza, non si parla di relazioni diverse, si parla di *tradimento*
> un atto schifoso, devastante, ingiustificabile
> ...


scusa ma io non intendevo che tu dovessi chiedere spiegazioni all'amante .
per me lei non c'entra. 
intendevo, tuo marito, perché non ci viene a fine mese, con 'sta donna,
e magari alloggia in albergo????????


----------



## Horny (7 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> nel mio caso o lui chiude con lei o io chiudo con lui, questo non è in discussione
> 
> 
> sto solo cercando di capire


anche io cerco di capire.
e vedo che ti riduci ad una seconda scelta.


----------



## Horny (7 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, lo considero un po' una farsa ora che so quello che nascondeva la nostra bella unione.
> Per me il matrimonio in Chiesa è qualcosa di straordinariamente importante da fare a determinate condizioni di purezza interiore che lui non aveva.
> Ma questo è il mio sentire e, come già detto, non è quello della Chiesa che ha altre regole che posso solo accettare, anche se non le condivido pienamente.
> Io vorrei un cammino di conversione da parte sua, una catarsi, ma il suo atteggiamento non ha dato questi frutti.
> ...


diletta, 
dato che accetti le battute....per la prima volta in tre anni simpatizzo con tuo marito.....


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io vorrei un cammino di conversione da parte sua, una catarsi


Dile.............................

Per me c'è un unico modo che possa aprire uno spiraglio nel senso che tu auspichi ed è quello che lui perda tutto ciò che ha costruito in una vita: te, la famiglia, la sicurezza degli affetti etc etc. Solo di fronte ad un abisso potrebbe (e dico potrebbe) provare a saltare. Altrimenti starà dove sta e come sta per sempre.


----------



## LTD (8 Dicembre 2015)

oggi è stata una giornata di m

di quelle proprio dure, ma è passata



stasera mi sono tolta parecchi sassolini dalle scarpe e ora sono provata, ma più leggera...


buona serata a tutti

mi faccio un caffè, anche se è tardi...


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> oggi è stata una giornata di m
> 
> di quelle proprio dure, ma è passata
> 
> ...



Ma si, te lo meriti! Buona serata anche a te 



Ehm... che sassolini?


----------



## LTD (8 Dicembre 2015)

niente, cose che fino ad oggi non avrei mai avuto il coraggio di dire, con tanta forza e chiarezza

ho udito copiose lacrime di coccodrillo, ma non mi importa più

una telefonata, pesante come un macigno per lui, digestiva per me

lo sto staccando via dal mio cuore, viene via a pezzetti...


caffè con latte di mandorla


----------



## Spot (8 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> niente, cose che fino ad oggi non avrei mai avuto il coraggio di dire, con tanta forza e chiarezza
> 
> ho udito copiose lacrime di coccodrillo, ma non mi importa più
> 
> ...


Mi fa piacere, tanto, leggere queste cose.
Caffè leccese.. buono. Sei un'intenditrice


----------



## disincantata (8 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta direbbe 'mi e' caduto dal cuore'!

:up::up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> niente, cose che fino ad oggi non avrei mai avuto il coraggio di dire, con tanta forza e chiarezza
> 
> ho udito copiose lacrime di coccodrillo, ma non mi importa più
> 
> ...


Bene  Ele


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> niente, cose che fino ad oggi non avrei mai avuto il coraggio di dire, con tanta forza e chiarezza
> 
> ho udito copiose lacrime di coccodrillo, ma non mi importa più
> 
> ...


Lo hai chiamato tu?


----------



## LTD (8 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Lo hai chiamato tu?


no, mi ha chiamato lui, dovevamo sentirci stamattina

oggi è stato invitato a pranzo dalla facocera, con i genitori!!!
il fidanzatone attempato e sposato...
avrà portato una pianta o una bottiglia?
amabile conversazione nel salottino borghese, mamma, papà e la pornografa... da mulino bianco a luci rosse :carneval:

poi...dopo il caffè... chiusi nella cameretta della ragazzina di 40 anni a limonare... che tenerezza!

nel tardo pomeriggio si saluta e si torna a casina da solo

è solo leggermente sposato, ma è un bravo ragazzo, educato, si presenta bene, non usa lo stuzzicadenti a tavola... 

cosa mi tocca, ditemi voi!

ma come piangeva stasera, povero... mi vuole un mondo di bene,
come faccio a non capirlo, sono proprio cattiva
gli ho detto di stare tranquillo perchè io non lo voglio più neanche regalato

siamo al delirio... continuo a fare scoperte sugli esseri umani, creature stupefacenti


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> no, mi ha chiamato lui, dovevamo sentirci stamattina
> 
> oggi è stato invitato a pranzo dalla facocera, con i genitori!!!
> il fidanzatone attempato e sposato...
> ...


Hai delineato scene da film anni 50 o forse cinepanettone.
Quando vedi la pochezza finisce la nostalgia.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> no, mi ha chiamato lui, dovevamo sentirci stamattina
> 
> oggi è stato invitato a pranzo dalla facocera, con i genitori!!!
> il fidanzatone attempato e sposato...
> ...


Ti chiama per farti il resoconto della giornata conviviale con la famiglia di lei, piagnucolando ?! E' un fenomeno ( e non è un complimento ).


----------



## LTD (8 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti chiama per farti il resoconto della giornata conviviale con la famiglia di lei, piagnucolando ?! E' un fenomeno ( e non è un complimento ).



dice che non ha mai fatto progetti, vive alla giornata, si vedono nel fine settimana, a lui basta così...

che due sfigati


:incazzato:a me lo viene a dire....:rotfl:

ma, come diceva il mio povero papà, "c'hai la semola al posto del cervello????"

gliel'ho dovuto dire... mi vergogno io per te... sono stupefatta
ci ho vissuto 15 anni con cotanto maschio alfa, credendo di conoscerlo
stupefatta
gli ho dovuto anche dire l'ho giustificato anche troppo, solo per non buttare nel cesso tanta parte della mia vita, per salvare almeno il passato dal macero... per me, insomma
no, non mi interessa più scoprire se "è stato solo un errore", "capirà", non importa, sia felice con la sua facocera

non sa cosa sia l'amore, non è mai cresciuto, passerà dall'essere acerbo alla marcescenza, la maturità saltata a piè pari... 

ora devo pensare a me

rimane lo stupore, la costernazione...
la domanda banale, scontata, ma attuale, "CHI CASPITA HO SPOSATO?"
 il dolore è lì, lo guardo, ma cerco di non dargli da mangiare

mi sento meno arrabbiata e più stupefatta


----------



## LTD (8 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai delineato scene da film anni 50 o forse cinepanettone.
> Quando vedi la pochezza finisce la nostalgia.


solo i Vanzina ci possono arrivare


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> dice che non ha mai fatto progetti, vive alla giornata, si vedono nel fine settimana, a lui basta così...
> 
> che due sfigati
> 
> ...


Più avanti ti sentirai infastidita dalle sue lamentele e ti ritroverai a respirare  a pieni polmoni una diversa libertà.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> dice che non ha mai fatto progetti, vive alla giornata, si vedono nel fine settimana, a lui basta così...
> 
> che due sfigati
> 
> ...



Il percorso è quello. Io sono stata più rapida.


----------



## LTD (9 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il percorso è quello. Io sono stata più rapida.




brava

io ho i miei tempi e la mia storia


----------



## Falcor (9 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> brava
> 
> io ho i miei tempi e la mia storia


Eh no cara ele, per sopravvivere in questo forum devi omologarti al pensiero dominante 

Comunque alcune cose che hai scritto mi fan molto piacere. Stai raggiungendo una nuova consapevolezza


----------



## oro.blu (9 Dicembre 2015)

buongiorno.
mi ero persa gli ultimi sviluppi...
io tifo per lui, che continui a fare come sta facendo, così ti rende più facile mandarlo a ....
Ma non era meglio che si palesasse subito la sua totale pocezza? Almeno tu avresti sofferto meno. Non vale proprio la pena soffrire per uno così.
Non so nemmeno come tu abbia potuto ascoltarlo e restare calma. Buon segnale comunque. Significa che cominci a realizzare che tu sei una persona, che vali che hai spazio per vivere, mentre lui è solo l'ombra di se stesso.



Spoiler



vedi che non sono brava...un orso


----------



## mistral (9 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono atea.ma trovo che un credente che annullasse il matrimonio darebbe ai figli un'orribile sensazione di vuoto .
> tu puoi dire di non credere più in tuo marito , ma quando vi siete sposati e avete messo al mondo loro c'era un'unione che non può e non deve svanire nel nulla.


Ci sono figli che nascono da relazioni mai sancite da nessuna legge religiosa o civile .
Figli che vivono avendo genitori separati il che significa l'annullamento legale del matrimonio....i genitori rimangono,ed é quello che vedono i figli .
Peggio é svanire ,scappare,estraniarsi dalla loro vita dei pur essendo ufficialmente sposati con tutti i crismi.Questo sì che lascia un vuoto.


----------



## Diletta (9 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> diletta,
> dato che accetti le battute....per la prima volta in tre anni simpatizzo con tuo marito.....



in effetti...mi sono riletta e devo dire di essermi trovata un tantino indottrinata...eppure l'ho scritto di getto, niente di costruito!!


----------



## LTD (9 Dicembre 2015)

non ho dormito



oggi sono all'inferno
mi sembra di essere tornata indietro di mesi
riesco solo a piangere
vorrei non svegliarmi più


non capisco più niente, sto solo male


----------



## ivanl (9 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> non ho dormito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


senza nessuna insinuazione, ma farsi dare qualche aiuto farmacologico per passare il momento acuto?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> non ho dormito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ele, non so se già ti fai aiutare da una psicologa, in questi casi per uscire dalla melma più profonda un aiuto del genere e per un lasso di tempo anche limitato, può servire. Un abbraccio


----------



## Mary The Philips (9 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> non ho dormito
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ele, ti avevo letta ieri sera ed ero felice di quello che dicevi. Mi ero ripromessa di commentare oggi, e il tuo post di stamattina mi dà la conferma che il mio intuito non aveva sbagliato.

Volevo dirti esattamente che dopo l'onda "benefica" (passami il termine inappropriato) seguito al sentire tuo marito quasi disperato, sarebbe passata l'onda successiva, quella che sempre risbatte a riva. E anche che percepire un certo suo disagio, che poi sarebbe un non totale appagamento della vita che ha scelto, può dare una specie di sollievo estemporaneo ma che invece (secondo me) è solo una zavorra che appesantisce il tuo incedere verso una nuova vita. Se ne sei consapevole è tutto di guadagnato, risparmi tempo e fatica.

A me, siceramente, preoccupa che lui possa tornare da te con la coda tra le gambe. Perdonami la brutalità del pensiero, ma è qualcosa che si può tranquillamente mettere in conto, vista la sua fragilità, però i tuoi strumenti percettivi mi danno affidabilità, nonostante la disperazione ti travolga quotidianamente. 


Ti sta toccando questo lungo passaggio dolorosissimo, e ti sono vicina per quello che posso, ma di te emerge tanto di quel bello che sono certa ce la farai.

Ti abbraccio anche oggi


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

Ele certamente hai avuto nella tua vita quelle brutte influenze con raffreddore forte e mal di gola. Magari ti svegli una mattina che hai meno muco e anche la febbre si è abbassata, ma sai che non è passata e che dovrai aspettare che la malattia faccia il suo corso.
Ecco questo dolore è così deve fare il suo corso.
Però se la tosse è forte e sei intasata e la gola è in fiamme e con le placche, prendere un antibiotico è indispensabile.
Ci siamo capite?


----------



## LTD (12 Dicembre 2015)

*zero*

nulla da dire


----------



## LTD (12 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> nulla da dire


avevo scritto un lungo post, ma poi ho cancellato tutto


non sto bene per niente


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> avevo scritto un lungo post, ma poi ho cancellato tutto
> 
> 
> non sto bene per niente


Ciao


----------



## Ecate (12 Dicembre 2015)

Ciao Ele


----------



## LTD (12 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ciao Ele


Ciao Ecate,

sono tanto stanca
anche di raccontarmi


----------



## Horny (12 Dicembre 2015)

ciao ele,
magari ci sono fatiche che rendono il resto meno faticoso.
tipo correre, scarica tanta tensione.


----------



## Ryoga74 (12 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Ciao Ecate,
> 
> sono tanto stanca
> anche di raccontarmi


Ciao [emoji4] 
Non sei obbligata a farlo, puoi anche tenerci compagnia leggendo altri post ad esempio...


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Dicembre 2015)

Ciao Ele


----------



## Anonimo1523 (13 Dicembre 2015)

*FORZA ELE*

Siamo tutti con te. Buona Domenica.


----------



## LTD (13 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Siamo tutti con te. Buona Domenica.


grazie


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> grazie


Ciao, visto sei qui mi dai un consiglio sul 3d dell'amica? Grazie


----------



## LTD (13 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ciao ele,
> magari ci sono fatiche che rendono il resto meno faticoso.
> tipo correre, scarica tanta tensione.




ciao Horny

sono bloccata dai dolori e dalla febbre reumatica... magari la corsa la rimanderei a tempi migliori 

a malapena riesco a camminare

cerco di mettere in ordine casa, serve a fare ordine anche dentro... 

buona domenica


----------



## Horny (13 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ciao Horny
> 
> sono bloccata dai dolori e dalla febbre reumatica... magari la corsa la rimanderei a tempi migliori
> 
> ...


ohhhhhhhhh ciao!
finalmente!!!!!
la corsa la consigliavo a me.
a te di scrivere 
ti riesce molto bene.
anch'io ho cercato di mettere un minimo di ordine, con scarsi risultati.
si, serve. vedessi i miei cassetti :scared:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ciao Horny
> 
> sono bloccata dai dolori e dalla febbre reumatica... magari la corsa la rimanderei a tempi migliori
> 
> ...


Ele, come te la cavi con le piante? Pollice verde, grigio o nero?


----------



## LTD (15 Dicembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ele, come te la cavi con le piante? Pollice verde, grigio o nero?


ciao Sbri,

ci ho provato, appena venuta qui, e poi ancora quest'estate, ma in questa casa muore tutto
ci sono rimasta malissimo, mi ero impegnata

non voglio prendere più niente, mi sento come se dovessi andarmene via da un momento all'altro...
non so spiegare, è un senso di precarietà, di provvisorietà...

non riesco a prendermi cura nemmeno di me

buona giornata


----------



## oro.blu (15 Dicembre 2015)

Ciao Ele,

a me gli abbracci fanno bene. Anche se virtuale è con tanto affetto. 

:abbraccio:


----------



## LTD (15 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ciao Ele,
> 
> a me gli abbracci fanno bene. Anche se virtuale è con tanto affetto.
> 
> :abbraccio:


grazie cara, anche a me fanno bene...


----------



## Ryoga74 (15 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> grazie cara, anche a me fanno bene...


Beh, basta dirlo 
:abbraccio:


----------



## Mary The Philips (15 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Beh, basta dirlo
> :abbraccio:



Eh si, eh 


T'abbraccissimo anch'io 


Novità?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ciao Sbri,
> 
> ci ho provato, appena venuta qui, e poi ancora quest'estate, ma in questa casa muore tutto
> ci sono rimasta malissimo, mi ero impegnata
> ...


Io ammazzo tutte le piante.

Metti bulbi. Fanno tutto da soli e a primavera fioriranno insieme a te.


----------



## LTD (15 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Eh si, eh
> 
> 
> T'abbraccissimo anch'io
> ...



grazie!!!! 

nessuna novità, a parte i dolori...

_egli_ mi telefona ogni due o tre giorni... parliamo del più e del meno, facciamo progressi... 

mah

io triste e stanca, cerco di pensare ad altro :facepalm:


...ma che bello il tuo avatar! mi piace un sacco...


----------



## LTD (15 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Beh, basta dirlo
> :abbraccio:


grazie Ryo...


----------



## LTD (15 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ammazzo tutte le piante.
> 
> Metti bulbi. Fanno tutto da soli e a primavera fioriranno insieme a te.


 

che bella immagine...


----------



## Ryoga74 (15 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> grazie Ryo...


[emoji8]


----------



## Mary The Philips (15 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> grazie!!!!
> 
> nessuna novità, a parte i dolori...
> 
> ...



Se ti piace tanto perchè non lo prendi e lo metti? 

Dai, fallo  



Come ti senti ora che lo senti? E' meglio o peggio dei messaggi?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> che bella immagine...


Vero che, avvicinandosi il solstizio d'inverno, il pensiero della primavera rallegra? E ti propone anche una scadenza a questo dolore.


----------



## LTD (15 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Se ti piace tanto perchè non lo prendi e lo metti?
> 
> Dai, fallo
> 
> ...



bella domanda...
mentirei se dicessi che non mi fa piacere... anche se non voglio attribuire a queste conversazioni "amichevoli" nessun significato particolare... anche se a volte piango ancora, dopo

prendo atto che mi chiama e che abbiamo ripristinato un contatto, la prova vera sarà dal 29, quando verrà a trovarmi e me lo ritroverò davanti dopo quattro mesi... spero di mantenere un sano distacco e spero di mantenere la calma


in ogni caso io sono stanca, moltissimo
non ho più niente da dirgli, se il rapporto è questo io non posso fare più di quello che ho già fatto

devo pensare alla mia salute


----------



## LTD (15 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero che, avvicinandosi il solstizio d'inverno, il pensiero della primavera rallegra? E ti propone anche una scadenza a questo dolore.


Brunetta, vivo giorno per giorno

pensare alla primavera mi riesce difficile... il tempo passa già tanto in fretta...
mi sembra ieri il natale scorso, trascorso a piangere seduta su una sedia in cucina, non mi sono mai mossa per tutta la giornata... oggi ci pensavo

cercavo di capire quanto stessi più male un anno fa rispetto ad ora, ma non sono riuscita a rispondermi
era appena iniziato questo calvario, era tutto così surreale, un incubo...

certamente ora si tratta di un dolore diverso, meno lancinante e violento, più sordo e profondo

posso dire che quest'ultimo è stato l'anno peggiore della mia vita

non voglio pensare al futuro, vivo alla giornata, cerco di stare nel presente
è l'unico modo per non impazzire

è l'unico tempo vero


----------



## Ryoga74 (15 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> bella domanda...
> mentirei se dicessi che non mi fa piacere... anche se non voglio attribuire a queste conversazioni "amichevoli" nessun significato particolare... anche se a volte piango ancora, dopo
> 
> prendo atto che mi chiama e che abbiamo ripristinato un contatto, la prova vera sarà dal 29, quando verrà a trovarmi e me lo ritroverò davanti dopo quattro mesi... spero di mantenere un sano distacco e spero di mantenere la calma
> ...


Posso già dirti che difficilmente riuscirai a ottenere il giusto distacco emotivo. Ci sto passando io in questo periodo, con LEI che viene il pomeriggio a prendere i cani (quando ne ha voglia [emoji29]  ) e mentre il corpo agisce correttamente, inevitabilmente le emozioni mi ribollono dentro...
Ma è inevitabile passare questo scoglio, ti sono vicino [emoji5]


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Brunetta, vivo giorno per giornopensare alla primavera mi riesce difficile... il tempo passa già tanto in fretta...mi sembra ieri il natale scorso, trascorso a piangere seduta su una sedia in cucina, non mi sono mai mossa per tutta la giornata... oggi ci pensavocercavo di capire quanto stessi più male un anno fa rispetto ad ora, ma non sono riuscita a rispondermiera appena iniziato questo calvario, era tutto così surreale, un incubo...certamente ora si tratta di un dolore diverso, meno lancinante e violento, più sordo e profondoposso dire che quest'ultimo è stato l'anno peggiore della mia vitanon voglio pensare al futuro, vivo alla giornata, cerco di stare nel presenteè l'unico modo per non impazzireè l'unico tempo vero


E invece BASTA devi dirlo tu. Il dolore non ti possiede, sei tu che lo produci. Devi smettere.


----------



## LTD (15 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Posso già dirti che difficilmente riuscirai a ottenere il giusto distacco emotivo. Ci sto passando io in questo periodo, con LEI che viene il pomeriggio a prendere i cani (quando ne ha voglia [emoji29]  ) e mentre il corpo agisce correttamente, inevitabilmente le emozioni mi ribollono dentro...
> Ma è inevitabile passare questo scoglio, ti sono vicino [emoji5]


tu sei entrato da poco nel terzo mese... è ancora fresca la ferita

io sono al 15 esimo... sarebbe anche sano se riuscissi almeno a non farmi più travolgere, provo una stanchezza indicibile, il dolore sfinisce


pensa, quindici mesi da incubo

spero sia vicina la fine del tunnel

grazie per essermi vicino, spero per te che il tuo percorso sia più breve...


----------



## Ryoga74 (15 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> tu sei entrato da poco nel terzo mese... è ancora fresca la ferita
> 
> io sono al 15 esimo... sarebbe anche sano se riuscissi almeno a non farmi più travolgere, provo una stanchezza indicibile, il dolore sfinisce
> 
> ...


Dubito che il mio percorso sia più breve ma lo spero anch'io, come ti auguro possa vedere l'agognata luce in fondo al tunnel [emoji5]


----------



## Diletta (16 Dicembre 2015)

*...ma scusate*

insomma...vi rendete conto di quanto male siano stati capaci di farvi le vostre rispettive metà?
E non vi sentite incazzati a bestia contro di loro?
Capisco il dolore e l'angoscia, ovviamente, ma capisco di più il risentimento verso coloro che hanno compiuto tutto questo scempio, e visto che non erano incapaci di intendere e di volere, ne hanno piena responsabilità.
Vorreste ancora amare gli artefici di tanto dolore?
Io me lo impongo di non amare più, se mai posso arrivare ad un quieto sentimento di affetto, proprio perché non si tratta di un estraneo (ma anche qui ci sarebbe da ridire...).
Ma aprire il mio cuore a chi me l'ha ferito, proprio non se ne parla.
Quindi: il dolore ci sta perché siamo esseri sensibili, ma deve durare il giusto, poi, la mente deve riprendere il potere per non farci mai dimenticare quello che sono stati loro.
Basta pensarci su e ci si sente subito più amorevoli con noi stesse e più inclementi con loro, ma avevo in mente un altro termine: ci si sente più stronzi verso di loro.
Io lo sono parecchio, non gli darò mai la "soddisfazione" di vedermi piangere per lui.


----------



## Diletta (16 Dicembre 2015)

*Ele*

ripensandoci...solo il fatto di averti fatto passare due Natali di merda, perché il primo ce l'hai raccontato tu com'è stato terribile, quello che sta per arrivare...bè, non è che sia così splendido date le premesse...io non vedrei l'ora di averlo faccia a faccia per distruggerlo, almeno a parole (e non è detto che non ci scapperebbe un calcio nel culo e qualche bello spintone...).
Scusami Ele se mi permetto, ma stamani, come avrai capito, mi sono alzata pensando che i traditori se ne devono andare tutti affanculo, altro che piangere...versare lacrime per loro è un sacrilegio!!


----------



## LTD (16 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ripensandoci...solo il fatto di averti fatto passare due Natali di merda, perché il primo ce l'hai raccontato tu com'è stato terribile, quello che sta per arrivare...bè, non è che sia così splendido date le premesse...*io non vedrei l'ora di averlo faccia a faccia per distruggerlo, almeno a parole *(e non è detto che non ci scapperebbe un calcio nel culo e qualche bello spintone...).
> Scusami Ele se mi permetto, ma stamani, come avrai capito, mi sono alzata pensando che i traditori se ne devono andare tutti affanculo, altro che piangere...versare lacrime per loro è un sacrilegio!!



e chi ti dice che non l'abbia già fatto? lo sai cosa gli ho detto solo martedì scorso?

e quando ho mandato affanculo lui e tutto il mondo cosa cambia?

nei miei ultimi post non mi pare di aver parlato di amore

ho detto che non sto bene, che sono stanca e che non c'è molto da ridere


----------



## ipazia (16 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> insomma...vi rendete conto di quanto male siano stati capaci di farvi le vostre rispettive metà?
> E non vi sentite incazzati a bestia contro di loro?
> Capisco il dolore e l'angoscia, ovviamente, ma capisco di più il risentimento verso coloro che hanno compiuto tutto questo scempio, e visto che non erano incapaci di intendere e di volere, ne hanno piena responsabilità.
> Vorreste ancora amare gli artefici di tanto dolore?
> ...


...perdonami...questo è solo orgoglio...la realtà è che piangi, dentro, anche quando non piangi fuori...

più giri a largo dalla realtà più semplicemente ti arrocchi e ti ingabbi da sola...nel ruolo che hai ricoperto e che ti stai dando (cit)


----------



## LTD (16 Dicembre 2015)

forse non riesco a comunicare, non mi faccio capire, non riesco più a scrivere

credo di aver detto A e viene letto B

da certe risposte che leggo mi viene da pensare questo, non mi permetterei mai di dubitare delle capacità di comprensione di chi mi legge...


forse è solo un'impressione, o normale difficoltà a calarsi nei panni altrui

non si può accusare un gatto di non saper volare, ma apprezzarlo per tante altre sue caratteristiche uniche...
non ha senso fare confronti, ognuno vive la vita e affronta il dolore con gli strumenti che ha


il dolore fisico mi spegne e mi confonde, tanta stanchezza

buona giornata a tutti


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...perdonami...questo è solo orgoglio...la realtà è che piangi, dentro, anche quando non piangi fuori...
> 
> più giri a largo dalla realtà più semplicemente ti arrocchi e ti ingabbi da sola...nel ruolo che hai ricoperto e che ti stai dando (cit)


Ciao ipa..   ovviamente ti quoto


----------



## ipazia (16 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao ipa..   ovviamente ti quoto


Ciao 

(OT: non mi sono dimenticata di rispondere all'altro tuo post..sono sommersa in questo periodo...poche parole...ma arrivo quando ho fatto..fine OT)


----------



## Ecate (16 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> forse non riesco a comunicare, non mi faccio capire, non riesco più a scrivere
> 
> credo di aver detto A e viene letto B
> 
> ...


Ciao Eledriel 

Io credo che la tua storia sia così forte che affacciandosi qui ognuno si specchia in te
Si identifica
Si ricorda cosa è stato
Si arrabbia per tutto questo dolore
Ti abbraccio forte
Spero sempre di trovare un tuo sorriso


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> (OT: non mi sono dimenticata di rispondere all'altro tuo post..sono sommersa in questo periodo...poche parole...ma arrivo quando ho fatto..fine OT)


Ma si figurati, quando puoi, un abbraccio


----------



## LTD (16 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ciao Eledriel
> 
> Io credo che la tua storia sia così forte che affacciandosi qui ognuno si specchia in te
> Si identifica
> ...


GRAZIE
:abbraccio:


----------



## Diletta (16 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ciao Eledriel
> 
> Io credo che la tua storia sia così forte che affacciandosi qui ognuno si specchia in te
> Si identifica
> ...



Sì, è così!
Io mi identifico molto. Mi arrabbio e mi indigno per tutto questo dolore.
Vedetemi nell'immagine di un giustiziere che vorrebbe punire chiunque si permette di fare del male alla propria compagna (o compagno ovviamente).


----------



## Diletta (16 Dicembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...perdonami...*questo è solo orgoglio.*..la realtà è che piangi, dentro, anche quando non piangi fuori...
> 
> più giri a largo dalla realtà più semplicemente ti arrocchi e ti ingabbi da sola...nel ruolo che hai ricoperto e che ti stai dando (cit)



Certo che è orgoglio!
Io sono sempre stata molto orgogliosa (e se anche questo mi rema contro preferisco esserlo).
L'importante è comunque non piangere fuori, per me, ovviamente.
Al di là del fatto che l'amor proprio è fondamentale per ogni essere umano, guai se non c'è.
Se ci si mostra azzerbinati questi ci calpestano. Non dimentichiamoci mai che se ci hanno mancato così di rispetto a tradirci vuoi dire che sarebbero capaci di approfittarsi in ogni modo di noi.
E' questo che io non gli permetto. Lui ha la sua bella spada di Damocle sulla testa e non sarò certo io a togliergliela...


----------



## Diletta (16 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> e chi ti dice che non l'abbia già fatto? lo sai cosa gli ho detto solo martedì scorso?
> 
> e quando ho mandato affanculo lui e tutto il mondo cosa cambia?
> 
> ...





Perfetto!
Cerchiamo di non farci fregare dall'amore, e lo dico tanto a me quanto a te.
L'amore lo si dà a chi se lo merita e chi ci fa, o ci ha fatto, stare male, secondo me, non lo merita.
ORA, poi il futuro è tutto da vedere...

Spero Ele che tu non fraintenda la mia visione delle cose...

P.s.: certo che il Natale mi ammorbidisce proprio il cuore...non c'è che dire!


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo che è orgoglio!
> Io sono sempre stata molto orgogliosa (e se anche questo mi rema contro preferisco esserlo).
> L'importante è comunque non piangere fuori, per me, ovviamente.
> Al di là del fatto che l'amor proprio è fondamentale per ogni essere umano, guai se non c'è.
> ...


Qual è la spada?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (16 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qual è la spada?


Se chi ha tradito poi finita la storia ci tiene davvero a salvare il proprio matrimonio, a riprendere in un certo senso la vita di prima, è lo vuole davvero, per i motivi più disparati, ecco che da persona forte si trova nella parte della persona debole. 
Tu l'hai fatto? Anch'io posso fare ciò che voglio e se non ti sta bene, quella è la porta.
Poi né io né Diletta siamo così.
Ma basta che loro non lo sappiano. 
Questa è la loro spada di Damocle.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Se chi ha tradito poi finita la storia ci tiene davvero a salvare il proprio matrimonio, a riprendere in un certo senso la vita di prima, è lo vuole davvero, per i motivi più disparati, ecco che da persona forte si trova nella parte della persona debole.
> Tu l'hai fatto? Anch'io posso fare ciò che voglio e se non ti sta bene, quella è la porta.
> Poi né io né Diletta siamo così.
> Ma basta che loro non lo sappiano.
> Questa è la loro spada di Damocle.



A me sembra un espediente per sentirsi forti quando si è deboli.
Chi ha avuto l'amnistia è il traditore.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (16 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra un espediente per sentirsi forti quando si è deboli.
> Chi ha avuto l'amnistia è il traditore.


Punti di vista. Un condannato a morte che si vede tramutare la pena in ergastolo. Punti di vista.


----------



## Diletta (16 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Se chi ha tradito poi finita la storia ci tiene davvero a salvare il proprio matrimonio, a riprendere in un certo senso la vita di prima, è lo vuole davvero, per i motivi più disparati, ecco che da persona forte si trova nella parte della persona debole.
> Tu l'hai fatto? Anch'io posso fare ciò che voglio e se non ti sta bene, quella è la porta.
> Poi né io né Diletta siamo così.
> Ma basta che loro non lo sappiano.
> Questa è la loro spada di Damocle.



Sì, proprio così!
Perfetto! :up:


----------



## Horny (16 Dicembre 2015)

buona sera ele,
ti leggo poco, e mi dispiace.
quoto ecate, naturalmente.
per il resto...lo scorso anno ci fu
persino la sfiga dei 4 giorni consecutivi
festivi/prefestivi, indovina come li ho passati 
quest'anno solo 3.
in più però mia madre che dice che festeggia per i nipoti....e stà malissimo, malissimo.
vabè vedremo. io non ho comprato nessun regalo. soldi pochi


----------



## mistral (16 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra un espediente per sentirsi forti quando si è deboli.
> Chi ha avuto l'amnistia è il traditore.


L'amnistia é ben altra cosa.Il tradito pentito  avrà per sempre in un angolo del cuore oltre alla sofferenza per essere stato causa di dolore enorme,anche la costante paura di aver scardinato una porta della quale entrambi possono usufruire più facilmente anzi,il traditore vede il tradito sulla soglia di quella porta spalancata con vento che soffia alle spalle .
Ci ho pensato più volte e non credo che cambierei il mio ormai solo orgoglio ferito con i pesi e i rimorsi che si porta dentro mio marito.


----------



## LTD (16 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> buona sera ele,
> ti leggo poco, e mi dispiace.
> quoto ecate, naturalmente.
> per il resto...lo scorso anno ci fu
> ...




ciao Horny!

cerco di vivere ogni giorno alla meno peggio... farò così anche a natale
vorrei solo stare meglio fisicamente

mi dispiace per tua mamma... 
riuscirai almeno a riposarti un po'?


----------



## LTD (16 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> L'amnistia é ben altra cosa.Il tradito pentito  avrà per sempre in un angolo del cuore oltre alla sofferenza per essere stato causa di dolore enorme,anche la costante paura di aver scardinato una porta della quale entrambi possono usufruire più facilmente anzi,il traditore vede il tradito sulla soglia di quella porta spalancata con vento che soffia alle spalle .
> Ci ho pensato più volte e non credo che cambierei il mio ormai solo orgoglio ferito con i pesi e i rimorsi che si porta dentro mio marito.


dipende dal livello di consapevolezza del traditore... da quanto sia menefreghista 
non è scontato che provi rimorso, potrebbe non provarlo mai

ci vuole una coscienza per avvertire dentro i pesi e rimorsi come dici tu, non tutti i traditori sono uguali


----------



## Anonimo1523 (16 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> dipende dal livello di consapevolezza del traditore... da quanto sia menefreghista
> non è scontato che provi rimorso, potrebbe non provarlo mai
> 
> ci vuole una coscienza per avvertire dentro i pesi e rimorsi come dici tu, non tutti i traditori sono uguali


Certo Ele, si partiva dal presupposto che il traditore voglia veramente salvare il proprio matrimonio e farsi perdonare. Un altro abbraccio.


----------



## Eratò (16 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> dipende dal livello di consapevolezza del traditore... da quanto sia menefreghista
> non è scontato che provi rimorso, potrebbe non provarlo mai
> 
> ci vuole una coscienza per avvertire dentro i pesi e rimorsi come dici tu, non tutti i traditori sono uguali


Verissimo. E non è detto che siano consapevoli di aver avuto una seconda possibilità... Dipende.A volte si pensa "tanto lui/lei non è capace di stare senza di me".


----------



## Horny (16 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ciao Horny!
> 
> cerco di vivere ogni giorno alla meno peggio... farò così anche a natale
> vorrei solo stare meglio fisicamente
> ...


 ahh, ehi ciao,
si, e quest'anno cerco di trarne giovamento.
infatti, fisicamente è prioritario, bisogna avere questo evidente.
il benessere psico-fisico personale.
mia mamma è il mio cruccio. una vita a stare male psicologicamente,
e poi la vecchiaia con una malattia atroce.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Verissimo. E non è detto che siano consapevoli di aver avuto una seconda possibilità... Dipende.A volte si pensa "tanto lui/lei non è capace di stare senza di me".



Penso anch'io.


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Dicembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Verissimo. E non è detto che siano consapevoli di aver avuto una seconda possibilità... Dipende.A volte si pensa "tanto lui/lei non è capace di stare senza di me".



Difatti la mossa fondamentale (per me) dopo aver subito un tradimento (parlando molto terra terra chè qui mi è stato fatto notare che si veleggia su onde di psicologia di un certo livello) è il mettere in conto, seppur nel tentativo di salvare il salvabile, che la storia finisca, che si prenda in considerazione seriamente il non voler più il traditore. Ma non per strategia, ma perchè davvero lo si ritiene un pensiero rientrante nelle possibilità a breve termine. Solo in questo tipo di spazio l'altro può avere una percezione che si avvicina alla realtà degli effetti del suo agire. Altro che baccagliare a vuoto dandogli comunque conferme continue sull'immobilità della situazione..


Scusa la digressione, Ele 


Abbracci a iosa


----------



## Falcor (17 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> cerco di vivere ogni giorno alla meno peggio... farò così anche a natale
> vorrei solo stare meglio fisicamente


Guarda ele io a natale son solo perché non torno a casa e farò tutte le feste da solo.

Vieni a Firenze, ci vediamo una bella mostra, passeggiamo in centro e scordiamo per un pò la vita di cacca che ci assilla tanto


----------



## LTD (17 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Guarda ele io a natale son solo perché non torno a casa e farò tutte le feste da solo.
> 
> Vieni a Firenze, ci vediamo una bella mostra, passeggiamo in centro e scordiamo per un pò la vita di cacca che ci assilla tanto






Grazie Falcor per l'invito, ma per Natale me ne sto volentieri a casa, sono in pessima forma :unhappy:

magari più avanti, sperando di stare meglio, un giretto a Firenze lo farò volentieri...
una volta ci venivo spesso per lavoro... Fortezza da Basso


----------



## Falcor (17 Dicembre 2015)

Son stato stasera alla Fortezza  Ci vado spesso per lavoro


----------



## LTD (17 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Son stato stasera alla Fortezza  Ci vado spesso per lavoro






rispetto la privacy...


----------



## oro.blu (17 Dicembre 2015)

Cara Ele, ogni volta che ti leggo vedo tanta sofferenza e mi si stringe il cuore. Oltre alla sofferenza per il fallimento del tuo matrimonio, per la nuova consapevolezza che l'uomo che avevi affianco non era ciò che pensavi, ti ritrovi anche malata nel corpo e queste due cose sembrano rincorrersi in una spirale senza fine.
Io spero tanto che tu trovi la forza per staccarti definitivamente dal ricordo di quel sentimento che ormai non esiste più.
Una volta fatto questo sono sicura che anche la tua salute migliorerà.
Ma cerca di fare qualcosa. Anche se ti senti uno straccio, anche se non vorresti vedere nessuno sforzati di accettare l'invito di un amico/amica per passare due ore in compagnia non ti può fare che bene.
un abbraccio
:abbraccio:


----------



## Ecate (17 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Cara Ele, ogni volta che ti leggo vedo tanta sofferenza e mi si stringe il cuore. Oltre alla sofferenza per il fallimento del tuo matrimonio, per la nuova consapevolezza che l'uomo che avevi affianco non era ciò che pensavi, ti ritrovi anche malata nel corpo e queste due cose sembrano rincorrersi in una spirale senza fine.
> Io spero tanto che tu trovi la forza per staccarti definitivamente dal ricordo di quel sentimento che ormai non esiste più.
> Una volta fatto questo sono sicura che anche la tua salute migliorerà.
> Ma cerca di fare qualcosa. Anche se ti senti uno straccio, anche se non vorresti vedere nessuno sforzati di accettare l'invito di un amico/amica per passare due ore in compagnia non ti può fare che bene.
> ...


Sottoscrivo 
Eledriel, a volte anche solo lo sforzo di ascoltare qualcuno e di rispondere
l'obbligo di avere un minimo di scambio emotivo
distoglie dai pensieri orribili
dalle emozioni terribili che questi pensieri portano con se
anche la mente, anche l'anima hanno una certa abitudinarietà
i riflessi condizionati funzionano anche con i sentimenti
(quelle robe lì che chiamiamo plasticità sinaptica e circuiti neuronali...)
con questo non intendo assolutamente dire che il dolore sia una malattia 

Ti riabbraccio ancora, sempre


----------



## Diletta (18 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> dipende dal livello di consapevolezza del traditore... da quanto sia menefreghista
> *non è scontato che provi rimorso, potrebbe non provarlo mai*
> 
> ci vuole una coscienza per avvertire dentro i pesi e rimorsi come dici tu, non tutti i traditori sono uguali



...infatti.
Però può (e deve) provare l'incertezza di una situazione che potrebbe virare in peggio, sentire la terra traballante sotto i suoi piedi e questo gli mette il dubbio di averla fatta grossa...
E fargli provare questo dipende dal tradito.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...infatti.
> Però può (e deve) provare l'incertezza di una situazione che potrebbe virare in peggio, sentire la terra traballante sotto i suoi piedi e questo gli mette il dubbio di averla fatta grossa...
> E fargli provare questo dipende dal tradito.


Stavo giusto pensando a qualcosa in merito.
Io ho reagito subito dopo il tradimento con decisione e ho fatto bene nel mio caso. Ho fatto bene perché proprio non ci riuscirei a stare insieme.
Però riflettevo che se invece si vuole o si vorrebbe ritrovare un modo di stare insieme l'atteggiamento di creare incertezza e manifestare disprezzo non possa essere quello giusto.
È naturale provare sentimenti negativi e volere infliggere una pena da parte di chi si ritiene parte offesa, ma è anche vero che chiunque, benché colpevole, ha un limite di sopportazione.
Chi vorrebbe davvero stare con chi gli mostra aperto disprezzo?
E se ogni contatto, ogni tentativo di ricostruzione del rapporto diventa una pena la reazione più normale è quella di cercare di sottrarsi a un'esperienza di negazione di sé.


----------



## Ecate (18 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stavo giusto pensando a qualcosa in merito.
> Io ho reagito subito dopo il tradimento con decisione e ho fatto bene nel mio caso. Ho fatto bene perché proprio non ci riuscirei a stare insieme.
> Però riflettevo che se invece si vuole o si vorrebbe ritrovare un modo di stare insieme l'atteggiamento di creare incertezza e manifestare disprezzo non possa essere quello giusto.
> È naturale provare sentimenti negativi e volere infliggere una pena da parte di chi si ritiene parte offesa, ma è anche vero che chiunque, benché colpevole, ha un limite di sopportazione.
> ...


Aggiungo anche...
Chi vorrebbe stare con chi disprezza?
Non penso che la ricostituzione della coppia possa essere cosa buona senza perdono.
Una convivenza tra nemici non fa bene a nessuno, nemmeno ai figli.


----------



## mistral (18 Dicembre 2015)

Io non dimostro disprezzo (disprezzo per il fatto si,ma comunque catalogato come errore e non come caratteristica della persona) e nemmeno manifesto intenzioni di fargliela pagare con la stessa moneta.Mi sono limitata a dirgli che tra di noi c'era un patto che é stato infranto quindi non può più esistere o essere nuovamente stipulato.Da quel momento in poi sarebbero solo esistite le conseguenze dei nostri gesti.
Sono pensieri che il traditore auto produce.Non ci sono rassicurazioni che tengano,quando ti accorgi di aver commesso un errore gravissimo e tutto ciò che desideri é di rimanere con la persona che nel bene o nel male rappresenta il tuo universo .Hai minato prima di tutto le tue certezze, come spesso ho detto,la consapevolezza di aver sfondato una porta dalla quale entrambi possono uscire più agevolmente ,visto che il traditore per ovvia esperienza sa che la si può varcare ,trema...
Tutto ciò non si applica al traditore convinto di non aver fatto nulla di male o che non si rende conto della gravità e della grazia ricevuta che in questo caso vede il tutto come una bravata condonata e magari si sente pure ganzo.
Ma chi ha il terrore di perdere in primis l'amore e la presenza della su compagna /compagno si porta dentro un macigno.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Io non dimostro disprezzo (disprezzo per il fatto si,ma comunque catalogato come errore e non come caratteristica della persona) e nemmeno manifesto intenzioni di fargliela pagare con la stessa moneta.Mi sono limitata a dirgli che tra di noi c'era un patto che é stato infranto quindi non può più esistere o essere nuovamente stipulato.Da quel momento in poi sarebbero solo esistite le conseguenze dei nostri gesti.
> Sono pensieri che il traditore auto produce.Non ci sono rassicurazioni che tengano,quando ti accorgi di aver commesso un errore gravissimo e tutto ciò che desideri é di rimanere con la persona che nel bene o nel male rappresenta il tuo universo .Hai minato prima di tutto le tue certezze, come spesso ho detto,la consapevolezza di aver sfondato una porta dalla quale entrambi possono uscire più agevolmente ,visto che il traditore per ovvia esperienza sa che la si può varcare ,trema...
> Tutto ciò non si applica al traditore convinto di non aver fatto nulla di male o che non si rende conto della gravità e della grazia ricevuta che in questo caso vede il tutto come una bravata condonata e magari si sente pure ganzo.
> Ma chi ha il terrore di perdere in primis l'amore e la presenza della su compagna /compagno si porta dentro un macigno.


Sai che tutto questo mi sembra presuntuoso?

Si può voler conservare il proprio mondo di riferimenti anche sentimentali senza considerare l'altro l'universo.
Anzi, dopo un tradimento, benché sia umano il desiderio di ricostruzione di una relazione migliore, l'idea di creare un rapporto perfetto (il tuo post è solo uno spunto, non parlo di te) o di avere un peso a vita mi appare ridicolo. Forse riuscire a costruire una relazione sufficientemente buona e sincera sarebbe già tanto.


----------



## disincantata (18 Dicembre 2015)

Si  è  già     una buona cosa convivere in armonia.

Niente può  cancellare un brutto tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2015)

Forse il tradito, per scaricarsi di ogni responsabilità idealizza se stesso e la relazione prima del tradimento.
Non voglio dire che il tradito sia corresponsabile del tradimento, ma lo è della relazione.
La relazione sarà stata sufficientemente buona e il traditore ha agito per sé e  per carenze proprie, ma questo non significa che la relazione fosse perfetta, anche perché la relazione perfetta non esiste.
Idealizzare quella relazione tradita o sentirsi defraudati perché non lo era, ma nonostante questo non si è stati traditori, credo che porti a fraintendimenti e costruisca invece delle basi rancorose e irrealistiche che non fanno presagire nulla di buono.


----------



## Eratò (18 Dicembre 2015)

Non vorrei mai che si rimanesse con me per senso di colpa, per rimorsi, per paura che non si sapesse più dove andare o per paura di reinventarsi. Vorrei che si rimanesse con me perché si avrebbe la sicurezza di aver molto su qui ricostruire dal punto di vista affettivo, per vera voglia e desiderio di invecchiarsi con me... Per un futuro migliore e non per un passato burrascoso e difficile su cui far pendere una spada di Damocle con annessa paura. Sennò  per me sarebbe un altro tradimento...


----------



## LTD (18 Dicembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non vorrei mai che si rimanesse con me per senso di colpa, per rimorsi, per paura che non si sapesse più dove andare o per paura di reinventarsi. Vorrei che si rimanesse con me perché si avrebbe la sicurezza di aver molto su qui ricostruire dal punto di vista affettivo, per vera voglia e desiderio di invecchiarsi con me... Per un futuro migliore e non per un passato burrascoso e difficile su cui far pendere una spada di Damocle con annessa paura. Sennò  per me sarebbe un altro tradimento...


QUOTO

ciao Eratò


----------



## zanna (18 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stavo giusto pensando a qualcosa in merito.
> Io ho reagito subito dopo il tradimento con decisione e ho fatto bene nel mio caso. Ho fatto bene perché proprio non ci riuscirei a stare insieme.
> Però riflettevo che se invece si vuole o si vorrebbe ritrovare un modo di stare insieme l'atteggiamento di creare incertezza e manifestare disprezzo non possa essere quello giusto.
> È naturale provare sentimenti negativi e volere infliggere una pena da parte di chi si ritiene parte offesa, ma è anche vero che chiunque, benché colpevole, ha un limite di sopportazione.
> ...





Ecate ha detto:


> Aggiungo anche...
> Chi vorrebbe stare con chi disprezza?
> Non penso che la ricostituzione della coppia possa essere cosa buona senza perdono.
> Una convivenza tra nemici non fa bene a nessuno, nemmeno ai figli.





mistral ha detto:


> Io non dimostro disprezzo (disprezzo per il fatto si,ma comunque catalogato come errore e non come caratteristica della persona) e nemmeno manifesto intenzioni di fargliela pagare con la stessa moneta.Mi sono limitata a dirgli che tra di noi c'era un patto che é stato infranto quindi non può più esistere o essere nuovamente stipulato.Da quel momento in poi sarebbero solo esistite le conseguenze dei nostri gesti.
> Sono pensieri che il traditore auto produce.Non ci sono rassicurazioni che tengano,quando ti accorgi di aver commesso un errore gravissimo e tutto ciò che desideri é di rimanere con la persona che nel bene o nel male rappresenta il tuo universo .Hai minato prima di tutto le tue certezze, come spesso ho detto,la consapevolezza di aver sfondato una porta dalla quale entrambi possono uscire più agevolmente ,visto che il traditore per ovvia esperienza sa che la si può varcare ,trema...
> Tutto ciò non si applica al traditore convinto di non aver fatto nulla di male o che non si rende conto della gravità e della grazia ricevuta che in questo caso vede il tutto come una bravata condonata e magari si sente pure ganzo.
> Ma chi ha il terrore di perdere in primis l'amore e la presenza della su compagna /compagno si porta dentro un macigno.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che tutto questo mi sembra presuntuoso?
> 
> Si può voler conservare il proprio mondo di riferimenti anche sentimentali senza considerare l'altro l'universo.
> Anzi, dopo un tradimento, benché sia umano il desiderio di ricostruzione di una relazione migliore, l'idea di creare un rapporto perfetto (il tuo post è solo uno spunto, non parlo di te) o di avere un peso a vita mi appare ridicolo. Forse riuscire a costruire una relazione sufficientemente buona e sincera sarebbe già tanto.





disincantata ha detto:


> Si  è  già     una buona cosa convivere in armonia.
> 
> Niente può  cancellare un brutto tradimento.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse il tradito, per scaricarsi di ogni responsabilità idealizza se stesso e la relazione prima del tradimento.
> Non voglio dire che il tradito sia corresponsabile del tradimento, ma lo è della relazione.
> La relazione sarà stata sufficientemente buona e il traditore ha agito per sé e  per carenze proprie, ma questo non significa che la relazione fosse perfetta, anche perché la relazione perfetta non esiste.
> Idealizzare quella relazione tradita o sentirsi defraudati perché non lo era, ma nonostante questo non si è stati traditori, credo che porti a fraintendimenti e costruisca invece delle basi rancorose e irrealistiche che non fanno presagire nulla di buono.





Eratò ha detto:


> Non vorrei mai che si rimanesse con me per senso di colpa, per rimorsi, per paura che non si sapesse più dove andare o per paura di reinventarsi. Vorrei che si rimanesse con me perché si avrebbe la sicurezza di aver molto su qui ricostruire dal punto di vista affettivo, per vera voglia e desiderio di invecchiarsi con me... Per un futuro migliore e non per un passato burrascoso e difficile su cui far pendere una spada di Damocle con annessa paura. Sennò  per me sarebbe un altro tradimento...



Amo queste donne .
Alcune riescono a farmi ancora :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: ma alla fine ...
Di tutte una piccola preferenza per la dolce fatina che oramai non mi caga + di pezza ...


----------



## Eratò (18 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> QUOTO
> 
> ciao Eratò


Ciao bella. Un forte abbraccio anche da me.... In tutto quello che racconti rivedo spesso me stessa, quella di 2 anni fa. E so che ce la farai nonostante gli alti e bassi. Sappi che non intervengo spesso,non so cosa scriverti per farti sorridere(a me al epoca il sorriso non usciva proprio ma piangevo molto) ma stai sempre nei miei pensieri.


----------



## Eratò (18 Dicembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Amo queste donne .
> Alcune riescono a farmi ancora :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: ma alla fine ...
> Di tutte una piccola preferenza per la dolce fatina che oramai non mi caga + di pezza ...


:bacio:


----------



## zanna (18 Dicembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> :bacio:


:blabla::blabla::blabla:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (18 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Io non dimostro disprezzo (disprezzo per il fatto si,ma comunque catalogato come errore e non come caratteristica della persona) e nemmeno manifesto intenzioni di fargliela pagare con la stessa moneta.Mi sono limitata a dirgli che tra di noi c'era un patto che é stato infranto quindi non può più esistere o essere nuovamente stipulato.Da quel momento in poi sarebbero solo esistite le conseguenze dei nostri gesti.
> Sono pensieri che il traditore auto produce.Non ci sono rassicurazioni che tengano,quando ti accorgi di aver commesso un errore gravissimo e tutto ciò che desideri é di rimanere con la persona che nel bene o nel male rappresenta il tuo universo .Hai minato prima di tutto le tue certezze, come spesso ho detto,la consapevolezza di aver sfondato una porta dalla quale entrambi possono uscire più agevolmente ,visto che il traditore per ovvia esperienza sa che la si può varcare ,trema...
> Tutto ciò non si applica al traditore convinto di non aver fatto nulla di male o che non si rende conto della gravità e della grazia ricevuta che in questo caso vede il tutto come una bravata condonata e magari si sente pure ganzo.
> Ma chi ha il terrore di perdere in primis l'amore e la presenza della su compagna /compagno si porta dentro un macigno.


Esatto.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (18 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse il tradito, per scaricarsi di ogni responsabilità idealizza se stesso e la relazione prima del tradimento.
> Non voglio dire che il tradito sia corresponsabile del tradimento, ma lo è della relazione.
> La relazione sarà stata sufficientemente buona e il traditore ha agito per sé e  per carenze proprie, ma questo non significa che la relazione fosse perfetta, anche perché la relazione perfetta non esiste.
> Idealizzare quella relazione tradita o sentirsi defraudati perché non lo era, ma nonostante questo non si è stati traditori, credo che porti a fraintendimenti e costruisca invece delle basi rancorose e irrealistiche che non fanno presagire nulla di buono.


Sei troppo filosofica. 
Il punto è un altro, sia che la relazione sia perfetta (ammesso che esista), sia che sia uno sfascio (ammesso che esista un tipo di relazione di questo tipo), sia che fosse di qualsiasi altro tipo.
Uno dei due poteva tradire e non l'ha fatto.
L'altro poteva tradire e l'ha fatto.
Questo lo paghi perché hai rotto il patto. 
Se ti va bene è così, altrimenti quella è la porta.
Il così poi ognuno se lo sceglie come crede.

Questi sono i casi, come il mio è quello di Diletta, dove il tradito è più forte. Non è il caso di Eledriel,  evidentemente. 

Poi puoi condividerlo o meno.


----------



## disincantata (18 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Esatto.



Io ci credo poco ai macigni dei traditori.

Meno ancora al loro amore incondizionato verso il tradito.

Se fosse così dopo il primo 'incontro'  rinsavirebbero.

Invece continuano per mesi ed anni fino quasi sempre alla scoperta x altri motivi.

DICIAMO  che hanno uno strano modo di amare. 

Parlare poi di idillio addirittura assurdo.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (18 Dicembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io ci credo poco ai macigni dei traditori.
> 
> Meno ancora al loro amore incondizionato verso il tradito.
> 
> ...


Chi ha detto queste cose? 
Comunque se vuole restare queste sono le condizioni altrimenti quella è la porta.
È molto semplice.


----------



## Diletta (18 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stavo giusto pensando a qualcosa in merito.
> Io ho reagito subito dopo il tradimento con decisione e ho fatto bene nel mio caso. Ho fatto bene perché proprio non ci riuscirei a stare insieme.
> Però riflettevo che se invece si vuole o si vorrebbe ritrovare un modo di stare insieme l'atteggiamento di creare incertezza e manifestare disprezzo non possa essere quello giusto.
> È naturale provare sentimenti negativi e volere infliggere una pena da parte di chi si ritiene parte offesa, ma è anche vero che chiunque, benché colpevole, ha un limite di sopportazione.
> ...



Capisco che sia facile parlando di temi come questi, passare da un estremo all'altro, però, bisognerebbe fare uno sforzo per vedere anche le sfumature delle situazioni.
E' ovvio che un aperto disprezzo chiude immediatamente ogni tentativo di trovare un'armonia con l'altro.
Col disprezzo c'è guerra e distacco assoluto, quindi, se si è deciso di provarci, bisogna essere coerenti e non manifestare il nostro rancore. 
Sono sicura che un certo risentimento rimanga sul fondo del nostro animo, pronto ad emergere quando meno ci se l'aspetta, ma dipende sempre da noi fare in modo che non faccia troppi danni e quindi contenerlo. 

Quanto all'incertezza...questa non la vedo come una minaccia che possa vanificare la ricostruzione.
Ben venga un po' di incertezza e la presa d'atto che non sia più il caso di darci per scontate/i.
Il tradimento sconvolge tutte le certezze tra cui appunto quella che si è aperto un varco da dove anche i traditi possono passare.
In fondo, anche loro hanno perso l'innocenza...e perdendola sono cambiati.
Ecco, chi ha tradito deve avvertire il cambiamento ed averne timore...


----------



## Diletta (18 Dicembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non vorrei mai che si rimanesse con me per senso di colpa, per rimorsi, per paura che non si sapesse più dove andare o per paura di reinventarsi. Vorrei che si rimanesse con me perché si avrebbe la sicurezza di aver molto su qui ricostruire dal punto di vista affettivo, per vera voglia e desiderio di invecchiarsi con me... Per un futuro migliore e non per un passato burrascoso e difficile su cui far pendere una spada di Damocle con annessa paura. Sennò  per me sarebbe un altro tradimento...




Va tutto bene quello che dici, ma un po' di paura di perderci è un imput per un futuro migliore.
Il detto che:
"in amore vince chi fugge"  non è sbagliato proprio per niente!

Io, ogni tanto, devo dire che lo metto in pratica e vedo che funziona alla grande.
Non credevo neanch'io!


----------



## Eratò (18 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Va tutto bene quello che dici, ma un po' di paura di perderci è un imput per un futuro migliore.
> Il detto che:
> "in amore vince chi fugge"  non è sbagliato proprio per niente!
> 
> ...


Mi spiace Diletta ma dopo le corna ho smesso di credere anche ai detti


----------



## mistral (18 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che tutto questo mi sembra presuntuoso?
> 
> Si può voler conservare il proprio mondo di riferimenti anche sentimentali senza considerare l'altro l'universo.
> Anzi, dopo un tradimento, benché sia umano il desiderio di ricostruzione di una relazione migliore, l'idea di creare un rapporto perfetto (il tuo post è solo uno spunto, non parlo di te) o di avere un peso a vita mi appare ridicolo. Forse riuscire a costruire una relazione sufficientemente buona e sincera sarebbe già tanto.


Quindi ritieni possibile che un tradimento venga accantonato e che non lasci strascichi a vita in un rapporto?
Che non lasci un orgoglio ferito da un lato e un rimorso dall'altro?
Sarebbe un guaio se il tutto andasse nel dimenticatoio..Deve lasciare un solco ,un monito per entrambi.
A me lascerà lo strascico di sforzarmi di dire o fare cose che per me sembravano marginali che invece lui ha disperatamente cercato.Lui ha un vuoto affettivo che deriva di suoi trascorsi familiari ,io no.Sono emotivamente e caratterialmente sicuramente più solida di lui e questo mi ha messo in una posizione di forza.
Quindi cose che in me lasciavano il tempo che trovavano per lui erano Vitali e non mi sforzavo più di tanto per venirgli incontro su questi aspetti.Lui avrà imparato che magari prima di fuggire é meglio tentare di dialogare ,manifestare il proprio disagio e sforzarsi di crescere dando il giusto peso alle cose.
Non ho mai pensato di avere né di voler creare a posteriori il rapporto perfetto anzi,mai come ora vedo chiaramente tutti i difetti messi in bella mostra.Il peso ce lo regala la nostra coscienza,hai voglia a cercare di togliertelo di dosso.
Mio marito porterà il suo peso sia rimanendo con me che separandosi perché il suo ideale di vita é sempre stato la famiglia che ha sudato per costruirsi.Perderla per causa sua ed essere allontanato non credo gli arrecherebbe sollievo.


----------



## mistral (18 Dicembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io ci credo poco ai macigni dei traditori.
> 
> Meno ancora al loro amore incondizionato verso il tradito.
> 
> ...


Non entro nel merito delle altre storie  ma nel mio caso i mesi del tradimento (a partire da quasi un anno prima con forti incomprensioni e disaccordi) coincidevano con il parlarsi a monosillabi e non fare un minimo passo per capire il malcontento dell'altro.Diciamo che l'indifferenza io non la patisco molto,per mio marito é una tortura insopportabile.Il braccio di ferro lo abbiamo fatto ad armi impari.Io non  mi piegavo all'indifferenza che spezzava lui e sono stata piegata in altro modo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2015)

Trovo orribile stare con qualcuno e fargliela pagare, oppure provare soddisfazione per la sua sofferenza e per i sensi di colpa (ammesso che ci siano) o fare sentire l'altro precario. Giochi di forza per me incompatibili con una relazione sentimentale d'amore.


----------



## LTD (19 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Trovo orribile stare con qualcuno e fargliela pagare, oppure provare soddisfazione per la sua sofferenza e per i sensi di colpa (ammesso che ci siano) o fare sentire l'altro precario. Giochi di forza per me incompatibili con una relazione sentimentale d'amore.





sono d'accordo, non ha alcun senso


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Trovo orribile stare con qualcuno e fargliela pagare, oppure provare soddisfazione per la sua sofferenza e per i sensi di colpa (ammesso che ci siano) o fare sentire l'altro precario. Giochi di forza per me incompatibili con una relazione sentimentale d'amore.


Il tradimento non è compatibile con una relazione sentimentale d'amore al pari della reazione del tradito. Eppure il tradito spesso rimane, per amore o altro, così come il traditore una volta scoperto. Alla fine niente o tutto è compatibile.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Il tradimento non è compatibile con una relazione sentimentale d'amore al pari della reazione del tradito. Eppure il tradito spesso rimane, per amore o altro, così come il traditore una volta scoperto. Alla fine niente o tutto è compatibile.


Certamente ognuno fa quello che vuole o che può per ragioni consapevoli o no.

Semplicemente, per me, si dovrebbero rifuggire situazioni di profondo disagio e legami basati sulla sofferenza.
È vero che a volte la sofferenza appare come il lato opposto della gioia e si teme che in mezzo non ci sia niente, però sempre sofferenza è. Magari una sofferenza sorda e tenuta celata, ma non so perché si debba tenersela e coltivarsela.


----------



## Horny (19 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Trovo orribile stare con qualcuno e fargliela pagare, oppure provare soddisfazione per la sua sofferenza e per i sensi di colpa (ammesso che ci siano) o fare sentire l'altro precario. Giochi di forza per me incompatibili con una relazione sentimentale d'amore.


vero, un controsenso enorme, ma infatti non mi pare che diletta sia felice.


----------



## Horny (19 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Il tradimento non è compatibile con una relazione sentimentale d'amore al pari della reazione del tradito. Eppure il tradito spesso rimane, per amore o altro, così come il traditore una volta scoperto. Alla fine niente o tutto è compatibile.


infatti.
tutta roba incompatibile, a mio modo di vedere.
si può pure stare single.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> infatti.
> tutta roba incompatibile, a mio modo di vedere.
> si può pure stare single.


Infatti è peggio sentirsi soli in coppia piuttosto che soli da soli.


----------



## LTD (19 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti è peggio sentirsi soli in coppia piuttosto che soli da soli.




è molto triste in entrambi i casi

e la vita passa comunque...


ciao Brunetta
sta facendo buio


----------



## Falcor (19 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sta facendo buio


Abiti in Transilvania?


----------



## Horny (19 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Abiti in Transilvania?


che ideona per le vacanze di gennaio :up:


----------



## LTD (19 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Abiti in Transilvania?



sì


----------



## Horny (19 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> è molto triste in entrambi i casi
> 
> e la vita passa comunque...
> 
> ...


be' dai....ele,
mancano tipo 58 ore al solstizio.......non è molto :up::up:


----------



## Falcor (19 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> che ideona per le vacanze di gennaio :up:


Scherzi a parte mi han detto che è davvero bella. Io che amo un certo tipo di letteratura son anni che progetto di visitare il castello di Vlad Tepes  Ma non trovo nessuno che mi accompagni 



Eledriel ha detto:


> sì


Vampirotta


----------



## mistral (20 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Trovo orribile stare con qualcuno e fargliela pagare, oppure provare soddisfazione per la sua sofferenza e per i sensi di colpa (ammesso che ci siano) o fare sentire l'altro precario. Giochi di forza per me incompatibili con una relazione sentimentale d'amore.


Se é rivolto a me credo di  essermi spiegata male.
Quando un tradito si pente profondamente ,lo scoglio più grande é quello di perdonare se stesso.La sua sofferenza e le sue paure sono generate dal l'insicurezza e dalla consapevolezza concreta che potrebbe succedere anche all'altro.É questo che gli fa tremare le gambe,non necessariamente il partner.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Se é rivolto a me credo di  essermi spiegata male.
> Quando un tradito si pente profondamente ,lo scoglio più grande é quello di perdonare se stesso.La sua sofferenza e le sue paure sono generate dal l'insicurezza e dalla consapevolezza concreta che potrebbe succedere anche all'altro.É questo che gli fa tremare le gambe,non necessariamente il partner.



È uguale. È una relazione con un'ombra.


----------



## mistral (20 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È uguale. È una relazione con un'ombra.


Non cambia nulla,una persona che ha subìto un tradimento quell'ombra se la porterà accanto sempre,sia se cambiasse mille partners sia se rimanesse da solo.
Leggendoti si percepisce bene che questa ombra oscura buona parte del tuo sole,perché  proprio non l'accetti,non la vedi come parte della fallibilità umana,lo vedi esclusivamente come un torto verso te stessa e non una gratificazione magari effimera che si é preso l'altro a prescindere da te.Probabilmente hai un'alta percezione di te ,ti ritieni al di sopra dell'errore e i te lo auguro davvero di non cadere mai nelle miserie umane.
Io mi sento molto fallibile e so di aver combinato pasticci in vita mia ,ringrazio il cielo di aver ricevuto perdono e comprensione .Il tradimento lascia una cicatrice come mille altri eventi nella nostra vita,in questo caso a fare più male é l'ego.


----------



## Falcor (20 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Io mi sento molto fallibile e so di aver combinato pasticci in vita mia


Ecco mentre continui a far pasticci tanti auguri


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Se é rivolto a me credo di  essermi spiegata male.
> Quando un tradito si pente profondamente ,lo scoglio più grande é quello di perdonare se stesso.*La sua sofferenza e le sue paure sono generate dal l'insicurezza e dalla consapevolezza concreta che potrebbe succedere anche all'altro*.É questo che gli fa tremare le gambe,non necessariamente il partner.



Ognuno, ovviamente, parla in base alla propria esperienza e ciò che affermi sarà ciò che percepisci tu di tuo marito. Personalmente non avverto tutta questa sofferenza nè insicurezza in lui; la sua gelosia col passare degli anni è andata scemando e nel post tradimento nulla è cambiato. Forse è leggermente più attento, ma nulla di sostanziale; del resto, come sempre, il mio telefono così come il pc e i tablet, sono a portata di mano e comunque io sono una che racconta tutto, quindi non vedo dove appoggerebbe elucubrazioni in tal senso. Per tradirlo, eventualmente, non avrei bisogno dell'"autorizzazione" scaturita dalla rottura del patto; se avessi voluto farlo mi sarei mossa non certo con queste motivazioni ma spinta da altro.

Se proprio devo trovare qualcosa che gli faccia tremare le gambe, credo sia la paura che dopo lo "studio" di questa relazione "nuova", io possa decidere di non volerlo più al mio fianco per sempre, ma del resto è anche la mia stessa paura, quella di essere abbandonata, come credo sia la stessa di tutte le persone che si amano.





Brunetta ha detto:


> È uguale. È una relazione con un'ombra.



Si, ma è un'ombra di cui si vede anche l'oggetto che la produce e col tempo può essere inglobata nel corpo della relazione come un elemento perfino vitale. Si può sempre scegliere di cavarne sangue oppure di lasciarlo avvizzire come una rapa. Si può scegliere da quale angolazione osservare l'ombra e cosa farne: può anche servire per mettere in fresco l'acqua nei giorni di calura


----------



## LTD (20 Dicembre 2015)

[/QUOTE]Si, ma è un'ombra di cui si vede anche l'oggetto che la produce e col tempo può essere inglobata nel corpo della relazione come un elemento perfino vitale. Si può sempre scegliere di cavarne sangue oppure di lasciarlo avvizzire come una rapa. Si può scegliere da quale angolazione osservare l'ombra e cosa farne: può anche servire per mettere in fresco l'acqua nei giorni di calura [/QUOTE]



quoto


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ciao Ele!


Avatar esplicativo, vedo .


Ma la farfalla è fatta per volare via leggera; io te lo auguro al più presto


----------



## LTD (20 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ciao Ele!
> 
> 
> Avatar esplicativo, vedo .
> ...




Grazie carissima! Lo spero tanto... Anche il tuo è parlante 

:amici:


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Grazie carissima! Lo spero tanto... Anche il tuo è parlante
> 
> :amici:




mmmmmmmm..... A te cosa dicono tante palle rotolanti?


----------



## Eratò (20 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> mmmmmmmm..... A te cosa dicono tante palle rotolanti?


Che le tue palle ormai vanno per i fatti loro? Spontaneamente e senza limiti? Scusate se mi intrometto eh?


----------



## Eratò (20 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Se é rivolto a me credo di  essermi spiegata male.
> Quando un tradito si pente profondamente ,lo scoglio più grande é quello di perdonare se stesso.La sua sofferenza e le sue paure sono generate dal l'insicurezza e dalla consapevolezza concreta che potrebbe succedere anche all'altro.É questo che gli fa tremare le gambe,non necessariamente il partner.


Auguri Mistral(scusa l'OT Eledriel)


----------



## mistral (20 Dicembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Auguri Mistral(scusa l'OT Eledriel)


Auguri anche a te Erató anche se onestamente non riesco a capire se sono auguri sarcastici oppure per le imminenti festività .(sono tarda )


----------



## mistral (20 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ecco mentre continui a far pasticci tanti auguri


Tanti Auguri anche a te ma......perché mi fate gli auguri?


----------



## mistral (20 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ognuno, ovviamente, parla in base alla propria esperienza e ciò che affermi sarà ciò che percepisci tu di tuo marito. Personalmente non avverto tutta questa sofferenza nè insicurezza in lui; la sua gelosia col passare degli anni è andata scemando e nel post tradimento nulla è cambiato. Forse è leggermente più attento, ma nulla di sostanziale; del resto, come sempre, il mio telefono così come il pc e i tablet, sono a portata di mano e comunque io sono una che racconta tutto, quindi non vedo dove appoggerebbe elucubrazioni in tal senso. Per tradirlo, eventualmente, non avrei bisogno dell'"autorizzazione" scaturita dalla rottura del patto; se avessi voluto farlo mi sarei mossa non certo con queste motivazioni ma spinta da altro.
> 
> Se proprio devo trovare qualcosa che gli faccia tremare le gambe, credo sia la paura che dopo lo "studio" di questa relazione "nuova", io possa decidere di non volerlo più al mio fianco per sempre, ma del resto è anche la mia stessa paura, quella di essere abbandonata, come credo sia la stessa di tutte le persone che si amano.
> 
> ...


Non per  tutti il tradimento non costituisce una molla per tradire a propria volta.Esistomo  molti modi per sanare un orgoglio ferito ,uno di questi è il voler dimostrare a se stessi di essere ancora attraenti e di poter fare esattamente cosa ha fatto l'altro.Ho un'amica che viveva per suo marito e posso giurare che in 20 anni non ha mai nemmeno considerato un altro uomo,scoperto il tradimento di lui ,per parecchio tempo ha interpretato il ruolo della seduttrice come se non esistesse un domani. Questo è stato il suo modo di ubriacarsi per non pensare.
Anche su questo forum non è raro leggere di chi è diventato a sua volta traditore dopo il trauma del tradimento.Magari Solo per una volta ,o forse chissà anche per più tempo.
Se io avessi tradito ,una reazione di conseguenza mi preoccuperebbe parecchio.


----------



## Eratò (20 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Auguri anche a te Erató anche se onestamente non riesco a capire se sono auguri sarcastici oppure per le imminenti festività .(sono tarda )


Ma non è il tuo compleanno oggi?


----------



## Eratò (20 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Auguri anche a te Erató anche se onestamente non riesco a capire se sono auguri sarcastici oppure per le imminenti festività .(sono tarda )


Ma non è il tuo compleanno oggi? Cosi è scritto sotto


----------



## mistral (20 Dicembre 2015)

No,non é il mio compleanno,né mi ricordo di aver mai compilato il form della data di nascita.Ora controllo.
Grazie mille comunque per il pensiero


----------



## Falcor (20 Dicembre 2015)

Io ti ho fatto gli auguri pensando fosse il tuo compleanno


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2015)

Non riesco a capire perché mai si legge solo l'ultimo post di una serie e si attribuisce a una frase la sintesi di un pensiero articolato.
La relazione con un'ombra è quello in cui, per atteggiamento del tradito o del traditore, si ricostruisce senza perdono, con il peso di un senso di colpa.


----------



## mistral (21 Dicembre 2015)

Ma quando si commette qualcosa di doloso con colpa,quand'é che si smette di sentirsi in colpa?Idem quando lo si riceve.
Puo non essere più un pensiero costante e trafittivo ma gli occhi pieni di pianto ,il dolore e la disperazione di chi per mano tua ha sofferto non te li dimentichi (se ti penti di ciò che hai fatto).
Se non hai una coscienza e il tuo pentimento lo sfoggi solo per farla franca ovviamente é un altro discorso.
Mio marito é sempre stato (in apparenza) uno spavaldo ,credeva di avere pieno controllo di se ed era un integralista della famiglia .
Questo evento in cui é cascato ha in primis spaventato lui.Il rendersi conto di molte cose sulle quali lo avevo messo in guardia per esempio.
Si é riscoperto fragile ed immaturo e perché no,ha anche avuto conferma di voler stare solo con me.
Come diceva Disincantata,anche il fatto di aver trovato tutto sommato una donnetta ,che passati i primi tempi in maschera via via ha rivelato la sua pochezza  funzionando da deterrente ,chissà .Anche se credo che un certo tipo di donna di valore e dotata di dignità  non si abbasserebbe mai a raccogliere le briciole e a certi sotterfugi.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma quando si commette qualcosa di doloso con colpa,quand'é che si smette di sentirsi in colpa?Idem quando lo si riceve.
> Puo non essere più un pensiero costante e trafittivo ma gli occhi pieni di pianto ,il dolore e la disperazione di chi per mano tua ha sofferto non te li dimentichi (se ti penti di ciò che hai fatto).
> Se non hai una coscienza e il tuo pentimento lo sfoggi solo per farla franca ovviamente é un altro discorso.
> Mio marito é sempre stato (in apparenza) uno spavaldo ,credeva di avere pieno controllo di se ed era un integralista della famiglia .
> ...


Hai un atteggiamento nei confronti di tuo marito che non riesco a capire.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> infatti.
> tutta roba incompatibile, a mio modo di vedere.
> si può pure stare single.


O magari c'erano due figli piccoli da crescere che per come sono diventati oggi mi rendono orgoglioso.
Sai, è facilissimo andarsene .... ci vogliono due p....e grandi così a rimanere i  quelle condizioni.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È uguale. È una relazione con un'ombra.


È ovvio che sia un'ombra nel rapporto ...  c'è stato un tradimento.  Beata te che hai il rapporto perfetto ... io, purtroppo, non lo ho avuto.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (21 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Non per  tutti il tradimento non costituisce una molla per tradire a propria volta.Esistomo  molti modi per sanare un orgoglio ferito ,uno di questi è il voler dimostrare a se stessi di essere ancora attraenti e di poter fare esattamente cosa ha fatto l'altro.Ho un'amica che viveva per suo marito e posso giurare che in 20 anni non ha mai nemmeno considerato un altro uomo,scoperto il tradimento di lui ,per parecchio tempo ha interpretato il ruolo della seduttrice come se non esistesse un domani. Questo è stato il suo modo di ubriacarsi per non pensare.
> Anche su questo forum non è raro leggere di chi è diventato a sua volta traditore dopo il trauma del tradimento.Magari Solo per una volta ,o forse chissà anche per più tempo.
> Se io avessi tradito ,una reazione di conseguenza mi preoccuperebbe parecchio.


Quindi può tradire solo il traditore ufficiale ... il tradito non può farlo? Che differenza c'è tra i due?


----------



## Divì (21 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> È ovvio che sia un'ombra nel rapporto ...  c'è stato un tradimento.  Beata te che hai il rapporto perfetto ... io, purtroppo, non lo ho avuto.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

... scusa Brunetta


----------



## Ecate (21 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Quindi può tradire solo il traditore ufficiale ... il tradito non può farlo? Che differenza c'è tra i due?


O tutti o nessuno 
però con queste premesse è meglio una libertà reciproca. 
Si "tradisca" entrambi ...
e magari si smetta di parlare di tradimento.


----------



## Horny (21 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> O magari c'erano due figli piccoli da crescere che per come sono diventati oggi mi rendono orgoglioso.
> Sai, è facilissimo andarsene .... ci vogliono due p....e grandi così a rimanere i  quelle condizioni.


non so quanti anni abbiano i tuoi figli.
il mio è un ragazzino.
quello che è oggi lo è grazie a sé stesso,
non certo a suo padre e a me. 
misurarsi sui figli lo trovo ingiusto,
come trovo invece giusto che il figlio
possa misurarsi sul genitore.
perché è l'adulto la parte forte.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ... scusa Brunetta


Grazie.

Volevo ridere anch'io :carneval:


----------



## mistral (21 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai un atteggiamento nei confronti di tuo marito che non riesco a capire.


Cosa intendi?
O meglio,quale atteggiamento?


----------



## mistral (21 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Quindi può tradire solo il traditore ufficiale ... il tradito non può farlo? Che differenza c'è tra i due?


A me sembra che ciò che ho scritto sia in contrario di quello che hai risposto.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Non per  tutti il tradimento non costituisce una molla per tradire a propria volta.Esistomo  molti modi per sanare un orgoglio ferito ,uno di questi è il voler dimostrare a se stessi di essere ancora attraenti e di poter fare esattamente cosa ha fatto l'altro.Ho un'amica che viveva per suo marito e posso giurare che in 20 anni non ha mai nemmeno considerato un altro uomo,scoperto il tradimento di lui ,per parecchio tempo ha interpretato il ruolo della seduttrice come se non esistesse un domani. Questo è stato il suo modo di ubriacarsi per non pensare.
> Anche su questo forum non è raro leggere di chi è diventato a sua volta traditore dopo il trauma del tradimento.Magari Solo per una volta ,o forse chissà anche per più tempo.
> Se io avessi tradito ,una reazione di conseguenza mi preoccuperebbe parecchio.




Non ci siamo. Se il tradimento subito diventa il pretesto per tradire a propria volta si è davanti ad una coppia che non funziona di default (secondo me) e che mai funzionerà, per come la intendo io. 
Il non misurarmi con altri uomini perchè voglio stare solo col "mio" non è un ricasco, un ripiego, una scelta o peggio ancora un compromesso: è così e basta. E vale prima, durante e dopo un tradimento subito. Personalmente se ora come ora dovessi scoprirmi attratta irresistibilmente, fino al punto da svendere me stessa, al miglior offerente, per una sorta di ripicca o per provare ancora il brivido di far ballare la samba a qualcuno, starei messa maluccio ad autostima e considerazione di me. Sinceramente mi repelle l'idea, tant'è che ieri sera, cena del centro sportivo che frequento, sono stata tampinata da un belloccio (perfino interessante intellettualmente) al quale ho parlato per tutto il tempo di mio marito. Lo tiravo in ballo ogni due per tre tanto per fargli capire che non c'era trip for cats, ma quello, figli'è'ndrocchia, insiste sul messenger di faccebbok da stamattina all'alba. Un pochino mi gratifica (sono ancora viva, yeah!), ma fondamentalmente solo l'idea di fare la cretina mi repelle. Ho già dato in demenza, mò avast 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire perché mai si legge solo l'ultimo post di una serie e si attribuisce a una frase la sintesi di un pensiero articolato.
> La relazione con un'ombra è quello in cui, per atteggiamento del tradito o del traditore, si ricostruisce senza perdono, con il peso di un senso di colpa.



Bellezza mia, io leggo tutti i tuoi post con mucha attenzione, riportavo l'ultimo solo per comodità. E ci hai ragione, ma (parlo per me) la sensazione del perdono vero, quello che ti libera e alleggerisce, non ancora mi sovviene di sua sponte, e neanche la cerco per adesso, tanto per non forzarla e darle in tempo di maturare da sè, se vorrà palesarsi. Il peso del senso di colpa non so quanto gravi sulle spalle del mio omo; non credo in maniera barocca . Molto semplicemente, se sto bene io, lui è l'uomo più felice del mondo. Almeno così pare


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Cosa intendi?
> O meglio,quale atteggiamento?


Per me non è certo obbligatorio restare insieme.
Ma se si resta insieme non trovo praticabile un rapporto tra una vittima trasformata in giudice, e un colpevole condannato a espiare a vita.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se si resta insieme non trovo praticabile un rapporto tra una vittima trasformata in giudice, e un colpevole condannato a espiare a vita.


Più che altro non è sano, ma può essere una prima fase più che lecita. Se il meccanismo si incancrenisce non ha senso, sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non ci siamo. Se il tradimento subito diventa il pretesto per tradire a propria volta si è davanti ad una coppia che non funziona di default (secondo me) e che mai funzionerà, per come la intendo io.
> Il non misurarmi con altri uomini perchè voglio stare solo col "mio" non è un ricasco, un ripiego, una scelta o peggio ancora un compromesso: è così e basta. E vale prima, durante e dopo un tradimento subito. Personalmente se ora come ora dovessi scoprirmi attratta irresistibilmente, fino al punto da svendere me stessa, al miglior offerente, per una sorta di ripicca o per provare ancora il brivido di far ballare la samba a qualcuno, starei messa maluccio ad autostima e considerazione di me. Sinceramente mi repelle l'idea, tant'è che ieri sera, cena del centro sportivo che frequento, sono stata tampinata da un belloccio (perfino interessante intellettualmente) al quale ho parlato per tutto il tempo di mio marito. Lo tiravo in ballo ogni due per tre tanto per fargli capire che non c'era trip for cats, ma quello, figli'è'ndrocchia, insiste sul messenger di faccebbok da stamattina all'alba. Un pochino mi gratifica (sono ancora viva, yeah!), ma fondamentalmente solo l'idea di fare la cretina mi repelle. Ho già dato in demenza, mò avast
> 
> 
> ...


È certamente presto per voi per archiviare. Però non mi pare che tu stia preventivando  "fine pena: mai".


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È certamente presto per voi per archiviare. Però non mi pare che tu stia preventivando  "fine pena: mai".


Assolutamente no, ho altro da fare nella vita che punire lui . Per esempio amarlo e lasciarmi amare


----------



## oro.blu (21 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> O magari c'erano due figli piccoli da crescere che per come sono diventati oggi mi rendono orgoglioso.
> Sai, è facilissimo andarsene .... ci vogliono due p....e grandi così a rimanere i  quelle condizioni.



Mi dispiace, ma non sono d'accordo con te. Non è facile andarsene se fino a quel momento hai pensato che chi ti ha tradito era la tua vita ed è ancora meno facile se sai che non hai un lavoro e due bambini piccoli e nessuno che ti aiuta...forse alla fine si sceglie il male minore


----------



## Horny (21 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, ma non sono d'accordo con te. Non è facile andarsene se fino a quel momento hai pensato che chi ti ha tradito era la tua vita ed è ancora meno facile se sai che non hai un lavoro e due bambini piccoli e nessuno che ti aiuta...forse alla fine si sceglie il male minore


in effetti anonimo....dovrà spiegarci in che film uno lascia con facilità la persona con cui ha cresciuto un figlio.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> O tutti o nessuno
> però con queste premesse è meglio una libertà reciproca.
> Si "tradisca" entrambi ...
> e magari si smetta di parlare di tradimento.


Di fatto anche rimanere sposati e fare quello che si vuole, è una libertà reciproca.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> non so quanti anni abbiano i tuoi figli.
> il mio è un ragazzino.
> quello che è oggi lo è grazie a sé stesso,
> non certo a suo padre e a me.
> ...


Non rispondo neanche. Non sai neanche cosa stai dicendo. Usi delle frasi fatte che non corrispondono alla realtà delle cose. Nessuno si misura ma se pensi che un bambino non abbia bisogno di nessuno per crescere  ... poi mi spieghi chi li sveglia la mattina,  chi li accompagna a scuola, chi li fa mangiare, chi lava i loro vestiti, chi li accompagna a calcio, ecc. ecc. ...fare la maestrina delle frasi fatte. E se oggi sono come sono è merito loro sicuramente .... ma almeno ho la consapevolezza che il mio comportamento, come genitore, non ha influito negativamente.


----------



## mistral (21 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me non è certo obbligatorio restare insieme.
> Ma se si resta insieme non trovo praticabile un rapporto tra una vittima trasformata in giudice, e un colpevole condannato a espiare a vita.


Ma il perdono ha i suoi tempi.
Lui deve ancora perdonare se stesso e deve anche mitigare il senso di vergogna .Purtroppo certe cose che ha detto e fatto in quel periodo,una volta decontestualizzate gli risultano alquanto pesanti e molte averle fatte per accondiscendere ai comandi di lei peggiora parecchio la sua emotività e il suo orgoglio.Mi chiede più volte al giorno se lo amo,se sto bene,cerca continue rassicurazioni.Non ho idea di quali saranno i suoi tempi per smettere  dei sentirsi un mostro ,di aver rischiato di lasciare una cicatrice anche nei figli,di rovinare tutto.
Io non l'ho obbligato a stare con me ,Mi ha semplicemente detto che avrebbe accettato tutte le conseguenze ma preferiva soffrire accanto a me che non magari più "tranquillo " ma altrove (la bambolona non vedeva l'ora di mollare il marito e accasarsi con il mio).Non  gli ho promesso nulla,tanto meno il perdono che deve venire da se è non si può dispensare a comando.Nonostante tutto io ritengo al momento di avere una vita serena ,forse molto meglio di tanti altri.Ho le  mie giornate no ma cerco di non esagerare perché in lui genera un dolore sia fisico che psicologico e rimanda la causa di ogni mio scazzo al tradimento e lo vedo davvero piegarsi.Ma questo gli si scatena in lui per autocombustione.Io sono cambiata certo,sono più realista e tengo la porta di sicurezza in vista come chi è stato ustionato e prende l'abitudine di controllare gli estintori .Mi pare ovvio che si impari a proteggersi da soli.Anzi,forse dovrebbe essere così in tutte le storie assodato che una coppia rimane formata da due persone indipendenti ,pensanti che provano emozioni e vivono esperienze anche come singoli.
Sono convinta di amarlo e mi sento molto amata,mi incazzo ancora al pensiero della boiata che ha fatto e magari mi ci in incazzerò a vita,chissà .In ogni caso preferisco stare con chi amo e non per principio cambiare e ricominciare con un altro uomo che magari potrebbe rivelarsi peggiore o anche migliore chissà .Se ho già chi amo ,se ci siamo ri scelti ,perché mollare?


----------



## mistral (21 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non ci siamo. Se il tradimento subito diventa il pretesto per tradire a propria volta si è davanti ad una coppia che non funziona di default (secondo me) e che mai funzionerà, per come la intendo io.
> Il non misurarmi con altri uomini perchè voglio stare solo col "mio" non è un ricasco, un ripiego, una scelta o peggio ancora un compromesso: è così e basta. E vale prima, durante e dopo un tradimento subito. Personalmente se ora come ora dovessi scoprirmi attratta irresistibilmente, fino al punto da svendere me stessa, al miglior offerente, per una sorta di ripicca o per provare ancora il brivido di far ballare la samba a qualcuno, starei messa maluccio ad autostima e considerazione di me. Sinceramente mi repelle l'idea, tant'è che ieri sera, cena del centro sportivo che frequento, sono stata tampinata da un belloccio (perfino interessante intellettualmente) al quale ho parlato per tutto il tempo di mio marito. Lo tiravo in ballo ogni due per tre tanto per fargli capire che non c'era trip for cats, ma quello, figli'è'ndrocchia, insiste sul messenger di faccebbok da stamattina all'alba. Un pochino mi gratifica (sono ancora viva, yeah!), ma fondamentalmente solo l'idea di fare la cretina mi repelle. Ho già dato in demenza, mò avast
> 
> 
> ...



Non vorrei dire boiate ma Disincantata mi pare essere una donna che il tradimento non lo comtemplasse nemmeno come ipotesi remota ,sposata da molti anni e sicura delle sue scelte .Non mi pare nemmeno una donna gretta o ignorante anzi,eppure il tradimento del marito ha dato la stura al suo conseguente tradimento.
Non è né meglio ne peggio di nessun altro semplicemente il tradimento in lei ha innescato questo cambiamento,questa è stata la sua reazione.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (21 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, ma non sono d'accordo con te. Non è facile andarsene se fino a quel momento hai pensato che chi ti ha tradito era la tua vita ed è ancora meno facile se sai che non hai un lavoro e due bambini piccoli e nessuno che ti aiuta...forse alla fine si sceglie il male minore


Si. .. Intendevo che oggi chi può nella maggior parte dei casi se ne va ... io avrei potuto andarmene, invece sono restato ed ho subito.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> in effetti anonimo....dovrà spiegarci in che film uno lascia con facilità la persona con cui ha cresciuto un figlio.


Sembra che non vivi in questo mondo ... quante coppie separate o divorziate conosci? Quanti e quante hanno abbandonato la famiglia? Non andavano d'accordo con il coniuge e se ne sono andati. Attribuisci alle parole altri significati. Non ho detto che è facile andarsene ....ho detto che a determinate condizioni èppiù facile andarsene che rimanere. Come vedi in questo forum,  quasi tutti quelli che restano non hanno la vita facile né il loro matrimonio mi sembra idilliaco.


----------



## mistral (21 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È certamente presto per voi per archiviare. Però non mi pare che tu stia preventivando  "fine pena: mai".


Rispetto ai primi tempi ciò che vivo ora sarebbe un reato catalogarlo come pena.
Lui all'inizio ha archiviato il suo sentire perché aveva come priorità me,ha fatto l'impossibile per alleviare il mio malessere,come chi si getta nelle fiamme per salvare una persona cara e non sente la sua carne bruciare. Quando ha  tratto in salvo l'altro è costretto a far i conti con le sue ustioni e solo dio sa se diverranno cicatrici ,se rimarranno piaghe aperte o parzialmente chiuse.Non so a che punto sia realmente il suo processo ,


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Non vorrei dire boiate ma Disincantata mi pare essere una donna che il tradimento non lo comtemplasse nemmeno come ipotesi remota ,sposata da molti anni e sicura delle sue scelte .Non mi pare nemmeno una donna gretta o ignorante anzi,eppure il tradimento del marito ha dato la stura al suo conseguente tradimento.
> Non è né meglio ne peggio di nessun altro semplicemente il tradimento in lei ha innescato questo cambiamento,questa è stata la sua reazione.



Mi pare che dici boiate. O che ti confondi con qualcun'altra.
 E in ogni caso ciò che fa tizia o caio lascia il tempo che trova. Io ho detto di me, di quello che provo io e di come mi sentirei se tradissi a mia volta per ripicca o per soddisfare l'ego ferito.


----------



## mistral (22 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Mi pare che dici boiate. O che ti confondi con qualcun'altra.
> E in ogni caso ciò che fa tizia o caio lascia il tempo che trova. Io ho detto di me, di quello che provo io e di come mi sentirei se tradissi a mia volta per ripicca o per soddisfare l'ego ferito.


Infatti io dicevo semplicemente che il tradimento scatenato da un tradimento subìto non é cosi infrequente.
La mente umana é imprevedibile e ognuno reagisce a modo suo magari semplicemente per rabbia.
Riguardo a Disincantata ,metterei la mano sul fuoco su quello che ho detto,mi sarò sbagliata oppure avrò sbagliato persona.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Infatti io dicevo semplicemente che il tradimento scatenato da un tradimento subìto non é cosi infrequente.
> La mente umana é imprevedibile e ognuno reagisce a modo suo magari semplicemente per rabbia.
> Riguardo a Disincantata ,metterei la mano sul fuoco su quello che ho detto,mi sarò sbagliata oppure avrò sbagliato persona.


Intanto (e forse l'avevi già scritto tu) una volta traditi è caduto il patto di fedeltà.

Certamente non è che chi non tradisce si trattenga per il patto, dopo il tradimento non prova più le stesse cose.


----------



## mistral (22 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intanto (e forse l'avevi già scritto tu) una volta traditi è caduto il patto di fedeltà.
> 
> Certamente non è che chi non tradisce si trattenga per il patto, dopo il tradimento non prova più le stesse cose.


Certo,non avrebbe senso rifare un giuramento di fedeltà quando si é appurato che ha il valore della carta igienica.
Si riparte con ciò che il tradimento ha insegnato e magari modificato ,ognuno responsabile delle proprie azioni consapevoli che il "non sapevo cosa sarebbe potuto succedere" non sarà più un'attenuante per nessuno dei due.


----------



## zanna (22 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Certo,non avrebbe senso rifare un giuramento di fedeltà quando si é appurato che ha il valore della carta igienica.
> *Si riparte con ciò che il tradimento ha insegnato e magari modificato ,ognuno responsabile delle proprie azioni consapevoli che il "non sapevo cosa sarebbe potuto succedere" non sarà più un'attenuante per nessuno dei due.*


Si però ti giochi il bonus senza essertelo giocato ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: naturalmente era per burla


----------



## Ecate (22 Dicembre 2015)

A me queste spade di Damocle e queste fantasie di pena del contrappasso sembrano vendette immaginarie. Fantasticherie che puniscono soprattutto il sognatore.
poi, anche sul fatto che ci vogliano "palle" per rimanere avrei da ridire
ci vogliono palle per ricominciare, semmai.
per ricominciare a vivere
ad essere una coppia o a smettere di esserlo
non vedo ne virtù ne coraggio nel continuare un rapporto ambivalente intriso di rancore
senza nessuna progettualità di ricostruzione
"fine pena mai"
ma che amarezza
la vita è una sola
le corna
la fine di un amore
la sofferenza 
sono cose che non si scelgono
questa vendetta da goccia cinese è la scelta di non scegliere
questo limbo è un oltraggio alle proprie potenzialità 
si invecchia mummificati nel rancore
sentendosi sempre in credito


----------



## mistral (22 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> A me queste spade di Damocle e queste fantasie di pena del contrappasso sembrano vendette immaginarie. Fantasticherie che puniscono soprattutto il sognatore.
> poi, anche sul fatto che ci vogliano "palle" per rimanere avrei da ridire
> ci vogliono palle per ricominciare, semmai.
> per ricominciare a vivere
> ...


Non riesco a trovare dove si sia scritto fine pena mai......
Io ritengo di vivere piuttosto bene ,addirittura meglio perché certi comportamenti infantili che non mi andavano più giù  in lui che mi procuravano perenne scazzo sono svaniti.É nuovo di zecca e mi piace molto,piace molto anche a se stesso.Praticamente una folgorazione.Come farsi 5 anni di università in un mese al Cepu.Ecco forse vivevo più con disagio quello .che non il ricordo sempre più sfumato della promessa sposa di mio marito.
Lui ha vissuto la mia disperazione e cercato di rimediare in ogni modo,ora ad acque chete si lecca le ferite e cerca il modo di guarire e di accantonare il senso di vergogna .
Non credo siano passaggi lunari anzi,sono le tappe normali di un riassestamento di coppia.
Per quanto riguarda il dimenticare questo ed altre brutture della vita confideremo nella demenza senile.


----------



## Ecate (22 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Non riesco a trovare dove si sia scritto fine pena mai......
> Io ritengo di vivere piuttosto bene ,addirittura meglio perché certi comportamenti infantili che non mi andavano più giù  in lui che mi procuravano perenne scazzo sono svaniti.É nuovo di zecca e mi piace molto,piace molto anche a se stesso.Praticamente una folgorazione.Come farsi 5 anni di università in un mese al Cepu.Ecco forse vivevo più con disagio quello .che non il ricordo sempre più sfumato della promessa sposa di mio marito.
> Lui ha vissuto la mia disperazione e cercato di rimediare in ogni modo,ora ad acque chete si lecca le ferite e cerca il modo di guarire e di accantonare il senso di vergogna .
> Non credo siano passaggi lunari anzi,sono le tappe normali di un riassestamento di coppia.
> Per quanto riguarda il dimenticare questo ed altre brutture della vita confideremo nella demenza senile.


Non mi riferivo a te, quello che scrivi qui sopra è una convalescenza da un brutto trauma e soprattutto ciò che dici sui suoi comportamenti fastidiosi fa pensare che vi state rafforzando
mi riferivo soprattutto a Diletta e Anonimo, che ogni tanto hanno delle impennate un po' estremiste


----------



## Ecate (22 Dicembre 2015)

Mistral io non ti auguro di dimenticare
ti auguro di rielaborare
che questo periodo sia un brutto ricordo
che ha segnato la tua vita 
ti ha cambiata
ma che ha finito di incidere emotivamente sul presente
ti auguro che si "scarichi" di emozioni e si riempia di consapevolezza


----------



## zanna (22 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Non riesco a trovare dove si sia scritto fine pena mai......
> Io ritengo di vivere piuttosto bene ,addirittura meglio perché certi comportamenti infantili che non mi andavano più giù  in lui che mi procuravano perenne scazzo sono svaniti.É nuovo di zecca e mi piace molto,piace molto anche a se stesso.Praticamente una folgorazione.Come farsi 5 anni di università in un mese al Cepu.Ecco forse vivevo più con disagio quello .che non il ricordo sempre più sfumato della promessa sposa di mio marito.
> *Lui ha vissuto la mia disperazione e cercato di rimediare in ogni modo,ora ad acque chete si lecca le ferite e cerca il modo di guarire e di accantonare il senso di vergogna .*
> Non credo siano passaggi lunari anzi,sono le tappe normali di un riassestamento di coppia.
> Per quanto riguarda il dimenticare questo ed altre brutture della vita confideremo nella demenza senile.


Guarda alla fine per nella "sfortuna" ti/vi è andata pure bene (e siete stati bravi) perchè vedi a volte sia il nero che il rosso non sono mica scontati


----------



## Eratò (22 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Sembra che non vivi in questo mondo ... quante coppie separate o divorziate conosci? Quanti e quante hanno abbandonato la famiglia? Non andavano d'accordo con il coniuge e se ne sono andati. Attribuisci alle parole altri significati. Non ho detto che è facile andarsene ....ho detto che a determinate condizioni èppiù facile andarsene che rimanere. Come vedi in questo forum,  quasi tutti quelli che restano non hanno la vita facile né il loro matrimonio mi sembra idilliaco.


Ma è una competizione, una gara della sofferenza e della forza d'animo? Ma chi ti ha detto che è facile andarsene? Che ne sai di ciò che si vive e della sensazione di fallimento che casca adosso a chi se ne va? A chi si separa? Ma hai una minima idea idea del dolore e della solitudine e della forza che bisogna tirare fuori per reinventarsi e creare una vita nuova da zero? Hai idea? Sai l'impegno che bisogna mettere per spiegare ai propri figli nel modo migliore e riuscire a vederli sereni cercando di seppelire la propria paura e nascondere le lacrime? Ripartire da capo? Queste conclusioni cosi buttate a caso solo considerando il proprio vissuto son allucinanti...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> A me queste spade di Damocle e queste fantasie di pena del contrappasso sembrano vendette immaginarie. Fantasticherie che puniscono soprattutto il sognatore.
> poi, anche sul fatto che ci vogliano "palle" per rimanere avrei da ridire
> ci vogliono palle per ricominciare, semmai.
> per ricominciare a vivere
> ...


Io sono rimasto. Ho scelto di farlo e lo risceglierei. 
Non provo rancore, semmai delusione e rabbia.
Sono cambiato e ovviamente è cambiato anche quello che provo per lei.
Io non me ne vado, non vedo perché dovrei. Sto in famiglia con i figli.
Casomai chiediti perché non se ne va lei ed accetta la situazione.
La spada di Damocle esiste per chi l'avverte e non dipende da me o da quello che faccio io ma da cosa vive e sente lei.
La porta di casa mia è sempre aperta e non caccio nessuno da casa mia, mai e poi mai la persona che ho amato anche più di quanto abbia amato me stesso e la madre dei miei figli.
E non vivo di vendette. Non mi interessano.


----------



## Ecate (22 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Io sono rimasto. Ho scelto di farlo e lo risceglierei.
> *Non provo rancore, semmai delusione e rabbia.*
> Sono cambiato e ovviamente è cambiato anche quello che provo per lei.
> Io non me ne vado, non vedo perché dovrei. Sto in famiglia con i figli.
> ...


Non saprei quale è la differenza tra rancore e delusione e rabbia
Non te ne vai perché aspetti la maggiore età dei figli, mi sembra di ricordare.
Lei non so quali motivi dovrebbe avere per andarsene. Sei tu che pensi di essere stato tradito, non viceversa. Quale è la situazione che sta accettando?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Dicembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma è una competizione, una gara della sofferenza e della forza d'animo? Ma chi ti ha detto che è facile andarsene? Che ne sai di ciò che si vive e della sensazione di fallimento che casca adosso a chi se ne va? A chi si separa? Ma hai una minima idea idea del dolore e della solitudine e della forza che bisogna tirare fuori per reinventarsi e creare una vita nuova da zero? Hai idea? Sai l'impegno che bisogna mettere per spiegare ai propri figli nel modo migliore e riuscire a vederli sereni cercando di seppelire la propria paura e nascondere le lacrime? Ripartire da capo? Queste conclusioni cosi buttate a caso solo considerando il proprio vissuto son allucinanti...


Ecco .... tutto vero .... ora immagina la fatica di chi rimane, di chi ha sempre tutti davanti e neanche un posto per nascondere le lacrime ... perché  non si è in un altro posto. Comunque io lo rifarei. Chi fa altro, ben per lui. Anzi, forse è stato anche meglio di me.


----------



## Eratò (22 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ecco .... tutto vero .... ora immagina la fatica di chi rimane, di chi ha sempre tutti davanti e neanche un posto per nascondere le lacrime ... perché  non si è in un altro posto. Comunque io lo rifarei. Chi fa altro, ben per lui. Anzi, forse è stato anche meglio di me.


Conosco entrambe le situazioni e percio evito di giudicare sia chi resta che chi se ne va.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non saprei quale è la differenza tra rancore e delusione e rabbia
> Non te ne vai perché aspetti la maggiore età dei figli, mi sembra di ricordare.
> Lei non so quali motivi dovrebbe avere per andarsene. Sei tu che pensi di essere stato tradito, non viceversa. Quale è la situazione che sta accettando?


Il rancore è un sentire, un qualcosa, che comunque è diretto verso una persona. Io non provo rancore nei suoi confronti, lei all'epoca ha scelto di comportarsi così ed io ho sofferto. Non ho cercato di punirli allora né tanto meno lo cerco oggi. La delusione e la rabbia sono invece verso la situazione, non verso di lei.
Sono deluso e arrabbiato da come sono andate le cose non sono deluso da lei o arrabbiato con lei. 
Forse così mi sono spiegato meglio. Il secondo figlio ha compiuto 18 anni due settimane fa. Lei sta accettando il mio comportamento quotidiano attuale che non è neanche paragonabile a ciò che ero io con lei prima. Mi ha chiesto una pausa fin dopo le feste, di non parlare più di certe cose. Io lo faccio, ma lei avverte il mio comportamento. Avverte la mia freddezza nei suoi confronti come io avvertiva la sua nei miei. Non è una rivincita .... quando allora le chiedevo perché si comportava in un certo modo e lei, dal suo piedistallo, dalla sua posizione di superiorità dettata dai suoi 30 anni, consapevole, in carriera, bellissima, mi diceva con aria superficiale .... le persone cambiano. Ecco, di recente, invece,  lei che ora ha 44 anni e si è accorta (?!) di essersi comportata male non ha preso bene la mia risposta ... su una cosa avevi ragione,  le persone cambiano, ed io sono cambiato. Ma è un dato di fatto, non posso nasconderlo, non è una rivincita ... semmai la conferma di u a sconfitta, la sconfitta del nostro rapporto, di quello che eravamo. Lei accetta questo.


----------



## Ecate (22 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Il rancore è un sentire, un qualcosa, che comunque è diretto verso una persona. Io non provo rancore nei suoi confronti, lei all'epoca ha scelto di comportarsi così ed io ho sofferto. Non ho cercato di punirli allora né tanto meno lo cerco oggi. La delusione e la rabbia sono invece verso la situazione, non verso di lei.
> Sono deluso e arrabbiato da come sono andate le cose non sono deluso da lei o arrabbiato con lei.
> Forse così mi sono spiegato meglio. Il secondo figlio ha compiuto 18 anni due settimane fa. Lei sta accettando il mio comportamento quotidiano attuale che non è neanche paragonabile a ciò che ero io con lei prima. Mi ha chiesto una pausa fin dopo le feste, di non parlare più di certe cose. Io lo faccio, ma lei avverte il mio comportamento. Avverte la mia freddezza nei suoi confronti come io avvertiva la sua nei miei. Non è una rivincita .... quando allora le chiedevo perché si comportava in un certo modo e lei, dal suo piedistallo, dalla sua posizione di superiorità dettata dai suoi 30 anni, consapevole, in carriera, bellissima, mi diceva con aria superficiale .... le persone cambiano. Ecco, di recente, invece,  lei che ora ha 44 anni e si è accorta (?!) di essersi comportata male non ha preso bene la mia risposta ... su una cosa avevi ragione,  le persone cambiano, ed io sono cambiato. Ma è un dato di fatto, non posso nasconderlo, non è una rivincita ... semmai la conferma di u a sconfitta, la sconfitta del nostro rapporto, di quello che eravamo. Lei accetta questo.


Anonimo, ma tu hai la certezza che lei ti abbia tradito e per di più per tutto quel tempo?
Perché mi pare che tu abbia detto che i rapporti intimi tra di voi sono sempre rimasti moto soddisfacenti.
Io conosco solo quel poco che conosco, ma mi sembra molto strano che una donna che tradisce continui ad avere una buona intesa col marito a letto 
Non so se tu abbia certezze a riguardo
ma se tu non ne avessi sarebbe davvero terribile esserti allontanato da lei così solo perché magari lei era presa dalla sua realizzazione professionale
se non è così scusami, ma a volte mi avevi dato questa impressione
...
e poi
ma non riuscite a rielaborare insieme la cosa?
se anche lei soffre
se tu hai sofferto
avete ancora molti anni da passare insieme
non saranno più gli anni del fidanzamento
neanche quelli del vostro distacco
ma se volete passarli insieme forse digerire, processare, elaborare ciò che ti addolora è necessario


----------



## mistral (22 Dicembre 2015)

Mi pare che Anonimo non abbia focalizzato il problema su una presunta o meno relazione sessuale di sua moglie.
Cio che lo ha cambiato é stata la solitudine provata per anni ,con lei assente fisicamente ed emotivamente dalla famiglia.L'abbandono.Il suo chiedere il perché di certi comportamenti ed avere risposte menzoniere.
Lei viveva una vita per conto suo fatta di lavoro,gratificazioni con un "amico"accanto a lei a condividerla .
Questo mi pare di capire che abbia raffreddato i sentimenti di Anonimo non sesso si,sesso no.


----------



## ivanl (22 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi pare che Anonimo non abbia focalizzato il problema su una presunta o meno relazione sessuale di sua moglie.
> Cio che lo ha cambiato é stata la solitudine provata per anni ,con lei assente fisicamente ed emotivamente dalla famiglia.L'abbandono.Il suo chiedere il perché di certi comportamenti ed avere risposte menzoniere.
> Lei viveva una vita per conto suo fatta di lavoro,gratificazioni con un "amico"accanto a lei a condividerla .
> Questo mi pare di capire che abbia raffreddato i sentimenti di Anonimo non sesso si,sesso no.


e come dargli torto?
Avrei fatto lo stesso anche se con figli grandi (se ho ben capito), non credo resterei adesso...


----------



## patroclo (22 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Il rancore è un sentire, un qualcosa, che comunque è diretto verso una persona. Io non provo rancore nei suoi confronti, lei all'epoca ha scelto di comportarsi così ed io ho sofferto. Non ho cercato di punirli allora né tanto meno lo cerco oggi. La delusione e la rabbia sono invece verso la situazione, non verso di lei.
> Sono deluso e arrabbiato da come sono andate le cose non sono deluso da lei o arrabbiato con lei.
> Forse così mi sono spiegato meglio. Il secondo figlio ha compiuto 18 anni due settimane fa. Lei sta accettando il mio comportamento quotidiano attuale che non è neanche paragonabile a ciò che ero io con lei prima. Mi ha chiesto una pausa fin dopo le feste, di non parlare più di certe cose. Io lo faccio, ma lei avverte il mio comportamento. Avverte la mia freddezza nei suoi confronti come io avvertiva la sua nei miei. Non è una rivincita .... quando allora le chiedevo perché si comportava in un certo modo e lei, dal suo piedistallo, dalla sua posizione di superiorità dettata dai suoi 30 anni, consapevole, in carriera, bellissima, mi diceva con aria superficiale .... le persone cambiano. Ecco, di recente, invece,  lei che ora ha 44 anni e si è accorta (?!) di essersi comportata male non ha preso bene la mia risposta ... su una cosa avevi ragione,  le persone cambiano, ed io sono cambiato. Ma è un dato di fatto, non posso nasconderlo, non è una rivincita ... semmai la conferma di u a sconfitta, la sconfitta del nostro rapporto, di quello che eravamo. Lei accetta questo.



Scusami ma faccio fatica a capire come tua moglie possa distinguere la rabbia verso di lei da quella verso una situazione da lei provocata ..... magari razionalizzando tanto è anche possibile ma ai fini della convivenza mi pare una sottigliezza senza senso


----------



## LTD (22 Dicembre 2015)

oggi bruttissima ricaduta nel baratro nero e profondo dopo una tormentata notte di incubi
sento la sua mancanza come mi avessero strappato la carne viva, mi manca il respiro
e allo stesso tempo lo immagino indifferente, distratto, preso dall'altra donna


è un supplizio senza fine

tra esattamente una settimana sarà qui, perchè "mi vuole dimostrare il bene che mi vuole e quanto io sono importante per lui"
sarà qui con tutta la sua mancanza di amore e la sua sicurezza di essere nel giusto, tutto sommato




chi volesse consigliarmi "terapie" si astenga, grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> oggi bruttissima ricaduta nel baratro nero e profondo dopo una tormentata notte di incubi
> sento la sua mancanza come mi avessero strappato la carne viva, mi manca il respiro
> e allo stesso tempo lo immagino indifferente, distratto, preso dall'altra donna
> 
> ...


Io mi limito a questo : :abbraccio::abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

Sottoscrivo anche le virgole di Ecate.

Eledriel sono onde di dolore arrivano e vanno. Poi il mare tornerà calmo.


----------



## Horny (22 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Sembra che non vivi in questo mondo ... quante coppie separate o divorziate conosci? Quanti e quante hanno abbandonato la famiglia? Non andavano d'accordo con il coniuge e se ne sono andati. *Attribuisci alle parole altri significati. Non ho detto che è facile andarsene* ....ho detto che a determinate condizioni èppiù facile andarsene che rimanere. Come vedi in questo forum,  quasi tutti quelli che restano non hanno la vita facile né il loro matrimonio mi sembra idilliaco.


nono, assolutamente, anzi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:io ho un'ottima memoria, caro anonimo.
hai proprio scritto, testuali parole: 'sai, è facilissimo andarsene...'
poi te lo copio, perché vedo che non lo ricordi.


----------



## Horny (22 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> oggi bruttissima ricaduta nel baratro nero e profondo dopo una tormentata notte di incubi
> sento la sua mancanza come mi avessero strappato la carne viva, mi manca il respiro
> e allo stesso tempo lo immagino indifferente, distratto, preso dall'altra donna
> 
> ...


e te lo dimostra, in effetti?


----------



## Falcor (22 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io mi limito a questo : :abbraccio::abbraccio:


Io mi unisco a mia sorella nell'abbraccio dolce vampirotta


----------



## LTD (22 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> e te lo dimostra, in effetti?


mi ha detto al telefono che me lo vuole dimostrare nei giorni in cui starà qui

tutte palle

l'unico modo vero per dimostrarmelo, tanto per cominciare, sarebbe aver già mollato quella donna e chiedermi almeno scusa per il dolore e l'umiliazione che mi ha inferto per più di un anno, 
se lo facesse sarebbe un grande giorno per me, un meraviglioso giorno,
ma non lo farà, credo mai...

cercherà di rendersi "utile" recitando la parte del marito servizievole per qualche giorno, perchè sa che non sto bene, non mi aspetto di più

poi tornerà da quella


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Anonimo, ma tu hai la certezza che lei ti abbia tradito e per di più per tutto quel tempo?
> Perché mi pare che tu abbia detto che i rapporti intimi tra di voi sono sempre rimasti moto soddisfacenti.
> Io conosco solo quel poco che conosco, ma mi sembra molto strano che una donna che tradisce continui ad avere una buona intesa col marito a letto
> Non so se tu abbia certezze a riguardo
> ...


Il punto dolente è che è stata lei ad allontanarsi da noi io non ho mai messo ostacoli alla sua realizzazione professionale. Questo suo distacco, oltre ad avermi cambiato, ha generato un rapporto condito dalle sue menzogne. Qualsiasi cosa mi dica oggi non la percepisco sincera.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi pare che Anonimo non abbia focalizzato il problema su una presunta o meno relazione sessuale di sua moglie.
> Cio che lo ha cambiato é stata la solitudine provata per anni ,con lei assente fisicamente ed emotivamente dalla famiglia.L'abbandono.Il suo chiedere il perché di certi comportamenti ed avere risposte menzoniere.
> Lei viveva una vita per conto suo fatta di lavoro,gratificazioni con un "amico"accanto a lei a condividerla .
> Questo mi pare di capire che abbia raffreddato i sentimenti di Anonimo non sesso si,sesso no.


Si esatto. Bella sintesi.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> mi ha detto al telefono che me lo vuole dimostrare nei giorni in cui starà qui
> 
> tutte palle
> 
> ...


Come ti ha scritto Brunetta, ci saranno ondate di giorni insopportabili, altri di meno, fino a quando quella farfalla che vedo nell'avatar riuscirà a rompere la fune che la lega al masso. So perfettamente che tu ora non riesci a vedere la fine di questo dolore, sembra infinito, lo so,  ma arriverà la rinascita.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> e come dargli torto?
> Avrei fatto lo stesso anche se con figli grandi (se ho ben capito), non credo resterei adesso...


Si hai capito perfettamente. Anch'io sto valutando alcune cose.


----------



## oro.blu (23 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> oggi bruttissima ricaduta nel baratro nero e profondo dopo una tormentata notte di incubi
> sento la sua mancanza come mi avessero strappato la carne viva, mi manca il respiro
> e allo stesso tempo lo immagino indifferente, distratto, preso dall'altra donna
> 
> ...



Ciao Ele...anch'io sono un po' triste stasera. ma nulla in confronto a te. Non saprei cosa dirti veramente. un grosso abbraccio. 
:abbraccio:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Dicembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Scusami ma faccio fatica a capire come tua moglie possa distinguere la rabbia verso di lei da quella verso una situazione da lei provocata ..... magari razionalizzando tanto è anche possibile ma ai fini della convivenza mi pare una sottigliezza senza senso


Non ho mai detto che la distingua anche se, conoscendomi, sa che se fossi arrabbiato con lei le direi qualcosa e sicuramente di poco carino.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> oggi bruttissima ricaduta nel baratro nero e profondo dopo una tormentata notte di incubi
> sento la sua mancanza come mi avessero strappato la carne viva, mi manca il respiro
> e allo stesso tempo lo immagino indifferente, distratto, preso dall'altra donna
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace Ele. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> nono, assolutamente, anzi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:io ho un'ottima memoria, caro anonimo.
> hai proprio scritto, testuali parole: 'sai, è facilissimo andarsene...'
> poi te lo copio, perché vedo che non lo ricordi.





Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> O magari c'erano due figli piccoli da crescere che per come sono diventati oggi mi rendono orgoglioso.
> Sai, è facilissimo andarsene .... ci vogliono due p....e grandi così a rimanere i  quelle condizioni.


Non credo ti abbia tradito la memoria, hai proprio letto male. 
Nelle parole in quelle condizioni c'è tutto il significato che intendevo e che non hai colto.
La mia affermazione derivava da un discorso più articolato ed era una risposta nell'ambito del discorso  legata alla mia condizione ed alla mmia scelta.
Hai letto male e interpretato peggio dandogli un significato generale e slegato dal contesto, in più omettendo "in quelle condizioni" che davano proprio significato a quello che ho detto è legavano l'affermazione alla mia condizione.


----------



## LTD (23 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come ti ha scritto Brunetta, ci saranno ondate di giorni insopportabili, altri di meno, fino a quando quella farfalla che vedo nell'avatar riuscirà a rompere la fune che la lega al masso. So perfettamente che tu ora non riesci a vedere la fine di questo dolore, sembra infinito, lo so,  ma arriverà la rinascita.





grazie Fiammetta  

grazie davvero, ho bisogno di incoraggiamento
oggi non riesco a smettere di piangere, non ho combinato niente da stamattina

mannaggia a natale che amplifica tutto
i ricordi di altri natali pieni di dolcezza e persi per sempre
spero che sia come dici, spero che il masso non mi schiacci prima


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> grazie Fiammetta  grazie davvero, ho bisogno di incoraggiamentooggi non riesco a smettere di piangere, non ho combinato niente da stamattinamannaggia a natale che amplifica tuttoi ricordi di altri natali pieni di dolcezza e persi per semprespero che sia come dici, spero che il masso non mi schiacci prima


Ma gli altri natali ci sono stati e sono tuoi.Ci ho messo un po' a capirlo.


----------



## LTD (23 Dicembre 2015)

*grazie*

a TUTTI quelli che che mi hanno dato attenzione, comprensione, affetto e sostegno


grazie...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Falcor (23 Dicembre 2015)

Ele siamo ancora in tempo. Prenoto il volo per la Romani e andiamo a visitare il palazzo del conte Vald. Oppure ci andiamo in autospot se preferisci l'avventura. Io ti avverto però, russo quando dormo. Anche io sarò solo a natale, almeno si fa qualcosa di diverso


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> a TUTTI quelli che che mi hanno dato attenzione, comprensione, affetto e sostegno
> 
> 
> grazie...
> ...



Ciao Ele, ti abbraccerei fortissimo se ti avessi vicina 




Falcor ha detto:


> Ele siamo ancora in tempo. Prenoto il volo per la Romani e andiamo a visitare il palazzo del conte Vald. Oppure ci andiamo in autospot se preferisci l'avventura. Io ti avverto però, russo quando dormo. Anche io sarò solo a natale, almeno si fa qualcosa di diverso



Fico! Fatelo davvero


----------



## Falcor (23 Dicembre 2015)

Si ma il conte è Vlad e non Vald e autostop e non autospot  Dannato correttore. E poi l'autospot è l'auto della trmoncina


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> grazie Fiammetta
> 
> grazie davvero, ho bisogno di incoraggiamento
> oggi non riesco a smettere di piangere, non ho combinato niente da stamattina
> ...


Devi essere fiduciosa  il masso non ti schiaccerà :abbraccio:


----------



## Diletta (23 Dicembre 2015)

mistral;1653875[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Certo,non avrebbe senso rifare un giuramento di fedeltà [/B]quando si é appurato che ha il valore della carta igienica.
> Si riparte con ciò che il tradimento ha insegnato e magari modificato ,ognuno responsabile delle proprie azioni consapevoli che il "non sapevo cosa sarebbe potuto succedere" non sarà più un'attenuante per nessuno dei due.




Ecco, questa affermazione non la capisco molto...
Magari si potrebbe sostituire la parola 'giuramento' con 'patto' ma, dopo un tradimento, si devono ridefinire dei patti se si vuole ripartire.


----------



## Diletta (23 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a te, quello che scrivi qui sopra è una convalescenza da un brutto trauma e soprattutto ciò che dici sui suoi comportamenti fastidiosi fa pensare che vi state rafforzando
> *mi riferivo soprattutto a Diletta *e Anonimo, che ogni tanto hanno delle impennate un po' estremiste




E hai ragione: "fine pena mai" è terrificante e io non voglio assolutamente metterla in pratica.
Non ha senso, a prescindere dai motivi per cui si resta insieme.
E invecchiare col rancore (l'hai detto tu mi sembra) è un'immagine talmente brutta che basterebbe pensarci un po' più spesso per esorcizzarla.


----------



## Diletta (23 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> mi ha detto al telefono che me lo vuole dimostrare nei giorni in cui starà qui
> 
> tutte palle
> 
> ...



Aspetta Ele...non tirare già le conclusioni, non fasciarti ancora la testa.
Censurati questi pensieri.
Non è affatto detto quello che hai scritto nell'ultima riga, non è affatto detto.
E stringi i denti che manca più poco...
:abbraccio:


----------



## Ecate (23 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E hai ragione: "fine pena mai" è terrificante e io non voglio assolutamente metterla in pratica.
> Non ha senso, a prescindere dai motivi per cui si resta insieme.
> E invecchiare col rancore (l'hai detto tu mi sembra) è un'immagine talmente brutta che basterebbe pensarci un po' più spesso per esorcizzarla.



Sono con te Diletta
sei una persona buona
Sei stata ferita e ti fa ancora male
E il tuo dolore non ti impedisce di capire che il rancore fa male soprattutto a chi lo prova.
Sfogati finché vuoi


----------



## LTD (24 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sono con te Diletta
> sei una persona buona
> Sei stata ferita e ti fa ancora male
> E il tuo dolore non ti impedisce di capire che il rancore fa male soprattutto a chi lo prova.
> Sfogati finché vuoi




anche io sono con te
e sono d'accordo con Ecate

:amici:


----------



## Diletta (24 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sono con te Diletta
> sei una persona buona
> Sei stata ferita e ti fa ancora male
> E il tuo dolore non ti impedisce di capire che il rancore fa male soprattutto a chi lo prova.
> Sfogati finché vuoi





Eledriel ha detto:


> anche io sono con te
> e sono d'accordo con Ecate
> 
> :amici:



Grazie e buone feste a tutte!


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Dicembre 2015)

A tutti voi i miei auguri di Buon Natale e Felice Anno Nuovo.


----------



## LTD (25 Dicembre 2015)

buongiorno di festa e buon Natale a tutti!

tralascio come è stato mio risveglio per pudore :unhappy:

ho sentito mio "marito" al telefono, ci siamo scambiati gli auguri, piangendo, entrambi soli oggi, in due città diverse
non trovo le parole per descrivere ciò che ho provato
non so se dipenda da me o da lui, non so se è solo la mia percezione che è distorta fino a questo punto

ho sentito di non stare comunicando, pur volendolo disperatamente, e contemporaneamente non capisco più assolutamente cosa lui mi voglia comunicare
non capisco più le sue parole, le sue intenzioni, i suoi stati emotivi, le sue affermazioni
non soltanto le motivazioni, ma il significato delle parole, delle sue parole, non lo so più
dice cose per lui importanti, ma non mi arrivano al cuore

non riesco a trasmettergli il mio bisogno di verità, diventa un'altra cosa sgradevole,
tutto rimane sospeso, i nostri contatti surreali conversazioni faticose imbevute di aspettative, da sordomuti che emettono parole, lacrime, silenzi, sospiri
come obbligati da un inconscio copione che non ci appartiene recitiamo i nostri ruoli di vittima bisognosa e di incolpevole attore di una tragedia, come fossimo reduci soppravvissuti a un disastro, malgrado noi

vorrei essere me, me di oggi e con tutto ciò che ho nel cuore, tanto e confuso, senza ruoli, senza definizioni e parlare con lui com'è ora, un altro uomo che non conosco e che pure conosco come nessuno, senza schermi di protezione

vorrei sapere come fare, se c'è un modo che non sia cruento, per parlare ancora davvero con la persona più importante della mia vita, almeno fino ad ora
sarebbe fondamentale per me, per il mio benessere, per il mio futuro, ripristinare almeno il livello più elementare di chiarezza "emozionale", spero mi possiate capire, non so più nemmeno scrivere decentemente

ho avvertito chiaramente un'urgenza senza forma, tantissimo dolore, necessità da entrambe le parti di dire qualcosa e non riuscire a farlo
dopo quindici anni di vita quasi simbiotica e di comunicazione empatica siamo due anime lontanissime, sconosciute anche a se stesse eppure legate, non saprei dire da che cosa, adesso

tra qualche giorno saremo faccia a faccia, e mi tremano le gambe

dentro di noi c'è qualcosa che sa tutto molto meglio e molto prima, ma ne ho perso il contatto


----------



## Falcor (25 Dicembre 2015)

Una persona molto importante per me, una volta mi disse che l'unica cosa che a volte possiamo davvero fare per qualcuno è esserci. Oggi è il classico giorno in cui non c'è nessuno.

Ma io son qui e ti leggo.


----------



## LTD (25 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Una persona molto importante per me, una volta mi disse che l'unica cosa che a volte possiamo davvero fare per qualcuno è esserci. Oggi è il classico giorno in cui non c'è nessuno.
> 
> Ma io son qui e ti leggo.




ci leggiamo... 

ti auguro rimanga l'unico natale di solitudine della tua vita...


----------



## Ecate (25 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> buongiorno di festa e buon Natale a tutti!
> 
> tralascio come è stato mio risveglio per pudore :unhappy:
> 
> ...


ti spieghi benissimo
ti capisco, non tanto con la mente quanto con il sentire
capisco tu non lo capisca
questa sua distanza tra fatti e parole
azioni ed emozioni
ti allontana dalla percezione della realtà 
pure lui ne è lontano, credo 
dalle tue parole mi sembra che non riesca neanche a vedere se stesso, accecato dal suo vittimismo


----------



## oro.blu (25 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> buongiorno di festa e buon Natale a tutti!
> 
> tralascio come è stato mio risveglio per pudore :unhappy:
> 
> ...



Ciao Ele,
davvero non ho parole da dirti che sappiano consolarti o darti una risposta. Dirti che se hai bisogno sono qui, mi suona strano, io davanti ad un video e tu davanti ad un altro lontani km... 
Mi fa sempre tanto male sentirti così abbattuta, ho riservato un angolo del mio cuore a te. Ciao <3 <3


----------



## LTD (25 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ciao Ele,
> davvero non ho parole da dirti che sappiano consolarti o darti una risposta. Dirti che se hai bisogno sono qui, mi suona strano, io davanti ad un video e tu davanti ad un altro lontani km...
> Mi fa sempre tanto male sentirti così abbattuta, ho riservato un angolo del mio cuore a te. Ciao <3 <3


so che dietro al video ci sono persone, e le tue parole mi fanno più bene di quello che puoi pensare...
i km sono un problema relativo
ti "sento" come persona e mi piace quello che sento

dopo questo post mi ha chiamata di nuovo, nel pomeriggio
abbiamo parlato a lungo
sono riuscita, non so come, a trovare le parole, la carica emotiva giusta e abbiamo finalmente comunicato davvero come non succedeva da tempo

il mio rapporto con lui è per entrambi qualcosa di fortissimo, qualcosa che va oltre le definizioni, i tradimenti, i ruoli.
credo che non ci lasceremo mai
indipendentemente da tutto, ma tutto
non so se un giorno torneremo a vivere insieme, non so nulla di quello che succederà, so che siamo profondamente legati da un sentimento che mi riesce difficile identificare con una parola

questo è bello e brutto al tempo stesso
abbiamo attraversato tante tempeste, ma siamo ancora capaci di piangere insieme


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> buongiorno di festa e buon Natale a tutti!
> 
> tralascio come è stato mio risveglio per pudore :unhappy:
> 
> ...


Ciao Ele, non so se ho capito, non so bene cosa senti, non so cosa dirti.. Solo che ti penso oltre il forum e che desidero tanto per te che questo momento passi e che l'incontro con lui ti serva davvero per passare allo step successivo della tua vita.

E che ti abbraccio forte


----------



## Horny (25 Dicembre 2015)

a me dispiace di essermi espressa prima.
non capisco, e uno non dovrebbe intervenire, se non comprende.
scusami.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Dicembre 2015)

Certi rapporti molto profondi rischiano di cristallizzare il nostro divenire. Ma non possiamo restare immobili e cerchiamo di esserlo per qualcuno per non rischiare di perdere quel rapporto e poi ci scopriamo diversi improvvisamente l'uno per l'altra.


----------



## LTD (25 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> a me dispiace di essermi espressa prima.
> non capisco, e uno non dovrebbe intervenire, se non comprende.
> scusami.


ciao Horny!
com'è andata a te questa giornata?



_>>>>>>>non capisco a cosa ti riferisci e di cosa ti scusi_

della mia situazione capisco poco anche io, e surreale, è fuori da ogni schema, lo so
rileggendomi sembro una pazza, se qualcuno lo pensa è giustificato


----------



## LTD (25 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certi rapporti molto profondi rischiano di cristallizzare il nostro divenire. Ma non possiamo restare immobili e cerchiamo di esserlo per qualcuno per non rischiare di perdere quel rapporto e poi ci scopriamo diversi improvvisamente l'uno per l'altra.


sì, Brunetta, è vero
ma non c'è niente di immobile ora


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ciao Horny!
> com'è andata a te questa giornata?
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Ele, intanto un abbraccio forte, forte... non sei pazza assolutamente. Credo che sarà importante rivedervi e parlare guardandovi negli occhi.


----------



## oro.blu (26 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> so che dietro al video ci sono persone, e le tue parole mi fanno più bene di quello che puoi pensare...
> i km sono un problema relativo
> ti "sento" come persona e mi piace quello che sento
> 
> ...


Ti ringrazio, per come mi vedi. Di solito non piaccio troppo alle persone perché non riesco a "girare" intorno alle cose. Ed anche ora, non posso non dirti di stare attenta a non farti influenzare da quest'uomo. Sicuramente è stato una parte importante della tua vita, ma ora mi sembra solo che non sia capace di comprendere che dovete prendere delle decisioni definitive.
Pensaci. Un bacio


----------



## Falcor (26 Dicembre 2015)

Vampirotta poi ho fatto il test e mi ha detto che sono "Abbastanza Napoletano" :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## LTD (26 Dicembre 2015)

*.*

buongiorno a tutti! 

oggi è morto un pezzo di me



con quello che resta cerco di andare avanti
pensando a me stessa


mi informa che "è stato invitato a pranzo, persone gentili che non lo fanno sentire a disagio". 

sono i genitori della sua amante
si aspettava che gli dicessi "salutameli, buon appetito"?

era già capitato l'otto dicembre, quando lo venni a sapere allora mi infuriai, soffrii moltissimo e minacciai il divorzio...
poi le sue rassicurazioni, le sue impegnative dichiarazioni, le sue lacrime, l'auto-invito per il capodanno per dimostrarmi "quanto sono importante per lui"...
e il 29 sarà qui, 

surreale vero? 

non provo più nulla, solo nausea e imbarazzo nei *miei* confronti
quanto può diventare stupida, patetica, ridicola, autodistruttiva una donna intelligente?
quanto mi sono fatta umiliare, per "_amore"?

_ho rivissuto le ultime tappe della via crucis
ho riletto un po' di quello che ho scritto qui da quando sono arrivata a settembre, con il cuore squarciato
e il desiderio intenso di non svegliarmi più

il dolore che emerge da quei post è solo una piccola parte di quello che ho provato, e che perdurava già quasi un anno prima che approdassi qui.
volevo morire per la disperazione di aver perso il Grande Amore della vita, per il tradimento dei tradimenti,
quello della Fiducia, crollava la vita intera, il passato, il presente e il futuro, tutto annientato
ho rivisto tutti i miei irriducibili eroici patetici tentativi di trovare una via di salvezza, nonostante tutto...


mio marito è morto oggi dentro di me, il matrimonio è finito

quello che succederà d'ora in poi non cambierà questo fatto, i morti non resuscitano


non voglio mai più credere a un uomo in vita mia, non permetterò mai più a nessuno di saccheggiarmi il cuore,
di approfittare del mio bisogno di calore e di affetto, il sesso non mi interessa più. il resto non esiste

con lui muore un pezzo di me, e di questo mi dispiace tanto
era la mia parte migliore



fine della storia di Eledriel come l'avete conosciuta fino ad oggi
non vi annoierò più

so che molti lo sapevano già, era evidente a tutti tranne che ame, so che a qualcuno dispiacerà, vi ringrazio in anticipo, non cerco conforto adesso
*non c'è conforto possibile, c'è solo l'oblio, il silenzio che si deve ai morti*

parleremo d'altro


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti!
> 
> oggi è morto un pezzo di me
> 
> ...


Accetto la tua decisone di parlare d'altro, se questo non ti allontanerà da qui, ho ancora voglia e bisogno di leggerti [emoji8]


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti!
> 
> oggi è morto un pezzo di me
> 
> ...


Bene Ele parleremo d'altro, di quello che vuoi. :bacio:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2015)

Quando si vive una situazione è difficile averne un'idea realistica. Il rischio è quello di idealizzare o di denigrare le persone. Forse è un meccanismo necessario per trovare l'entusiasmo per iniziare o vivere una relazione o il coraggio per chiudere.
Il tuo dolore ci impone delicatezza, ma credo che il fatto che lui vada a pranzo in quella casa sia una cosa normale, visto che ha una relazione con la figlia, ma che avrebbe potuto tacere. Evidentemente aveva bisogno di comunicare che per lui è una cosa seria.
Nonostante il forte legame con te, lui ha questa nuova storia che considera importante. 
Questa è la realtà.


----------



## LTD (26 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando si vive una situazione è difficile averne un'idea realistica. Il rischio è quello di idealizzare o di denigrare le persone. Forse è un meccanismo necessario per trovare l'entusiasmo per iniziare o vivere una relazione o il coraggio per chiudere.
> Il tuo dolore ci impone delicatezza, ma credo che il fatto che lui vada a pranzo in quella casa sia una cosa normale, visto che ha una relazione con la figlia, ma che avrebbe potuto tacere. Evidentemente aveva bisogno di comunicare che per lui è una cosa seria.
> Nonostante il forte legame con te, lui ha questa nuova storia che considera importante.
> Questa è la realtà.




lui è morto


----------



## ipazia (26 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti!
> 
> oggi è morto un pezzo di me
> 
> ...


non c'è conforto...hai ragione...e il silenzio serve...

ma eledriel, non ti sei fatta umiliare e non è umiliante aver voluto guardare tutto quello che avevi bisogno di guardare. Lo dovevi a te stessa. 

E questa non è umiliazione ma è essere fedeli a se stesse, ai proprio bisogni, ai propri desideri. 
E' onore. 

Non umiliazione. 

E quanto al secondo grassetto, è questa la bestemmia di cui parlavamo quando sei arrivata, punire  te stessa per liberarti di lui.

Lui ha definito se stesso. 

Non definirti nella sua luce. Tu sei altro da lui. Separati. Dentro. 

Cerca la tua, e risplendi in quella. 

Se massacri te stessa per massacrare lui, non ti liberi di lui....ti resta dentro...

Non hai responsabilità della sua mancanza d'amore. Non ci puoi fare niente. Non dipende da te.

Guardalo...al netto di tutto, è lui che non è degno di te...guardalo bene, se un uomo del genere è degno o meno di te. 

E lascia il suo non essere degno a lui...non assumertelo come umiliazione di te.


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Dicembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> non c'è conforto...hai ragione...e il silenzio serve...
> 
> ma eledriel, non ti sei fatta umiliare e non è umiliante aver voluto guardare tutto quello che avevi bisogno di guardare. Lo dovevi a te stessa.
> 
> ...


Questo tuo messaggio, rileggendolo dopo qualche tempo, le sarà di grande aiuto, adesso è difficile che riesca a separare l'umiliazione dal dolore che prova. Perché col dolore imparerà a convivere, se ne saprà far buon uso, ma ora è giocoforza accecata da una rabbia insana, che non permette alla ragione di trovare equilibrio. 
Diamole tempo, e parliamo volentieri con lei di ciò che le aggrada...


----------



## ipazia (26 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Questo tuo messaggio, rileggendolo dopo qualche tempo, le sarà di grande aiuto, adesso è difficile che riesca a separare l'umiliazione dal dolore che prova. Perché col dolore imparerà a convivere, se ne saprà far buon uso, ma ora è giocoforza accecata da una rabbia insana, che non permette alla ragione di trovare equilibrio. Diamole tempo, e parliamo volentieri con lei di ciò che le aggrada...


sai quale è il bello di un forum? E' che ci sono tante voci, ognuno esprime la prospettiva che più gli appartiene..e la ricchezza del condividere pensieri ed emozioni è tutta qui...e la libertà è che ognuno prenda ciò che più gli aggrada...

Se tutti seguissero la stessa linea non esisterebbe ricchezza, emozione, diversità, rabbia, paura, gioia, felicità..

Parlo di ciò che aggrada a me, io...non parlo per fare il piacere di nessuno e non sto nelle linee di nessuno, neanche nelle mie...

Tutto questo per dire il più possibile elegantemente che sarà eledriel a dirmi se le ho rotto il cazzo, se vorrà...

La considero sufficientemente intelligente e degna di rispetto da dirle ciò che penso in modo chiaro.
Penso sia una Donna che si sta facendo carico del suo dolore. A modo suo. 
Ed è in questo il suo onore. 

E il dire chiaramente ciò che penso è il mio, onore. 

Non la considero una ha bisogno di accondiscendenza. 
Io mi sento libera di dire quello che a me fa pensare quello che scrive. 
Sarà lei a dirmi, ignorarmi, quello che vuole. 

Per chiudere, perdonami, sarà sicuramente l'effetto del natale, ma ho trovato abbastanza indisponente questo tuo messaggio. 
Non lo gradisco. 

E chiedo scusa anche ad eledriel per questo ot. Ma non mi piace usare i privati per cose che riguardano un modo di stare in un forum..


----------



## ipazia (26 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> post rimosso dal sistema di automoderazione


Tu non hai discusso le mie opinioni. Mi hai indicato, in modo paternalistico il COSA si può o non può dire.

Non ho intenzione di tollerare toni paternalistici. Da nessuno. 

E non ho intenzione di seguire dettami da nessuno. 

Per quanto riguarda il discutere dei contenuti sempre disponibile. Ma sui MODI e sui TEMPI, miei, no. 

Quanto al resto, mi spiace tu sia dolorante. 

Per quanto mi riguarda è chiusa qui. In chiaro e in privato.


----------



## LTD (26 Dicembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> non c'è conforto...hai ragione...e il silenzio serve...
> 
> ma eledriel, non ti sei fatta umiliare e non è umiliante aver voluto guardare tutto quello che avevi bisogno di guardare. Lo dovevi a te stessa.
> 
> ...



Ipazia, questo post me lo stampo e me leggerò ogni volta che mi sentirò una merda, come ora.
grazie dal cuore per la tua stima e considerazione, è quello che mi fa più bene adesso


----------



## oro.blu (26 Dicembre 2015)

Ele, come ti ho detto per sms devi far morire solo lui, la tua parte migliore deve vivere e risplendere soprattutto per te ma anche per noi. perché tu sei una bella persona e hai diritto di vivere e di gioire. Persone che ti vogliono bene ce ne sono. e ci saranno sempre..


----------



## ipazia (26 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Ipazia, questo post me lo stampo e me leggerò ogni volta che mi sentirò una merda, come ora.
> grazie dal cuore per la tua stima e considerazione, è quello che mi fa più bene adesso


Ho stima per chi sa esporre se stessa come sai fare tu. E' onorevole. 

Molto. 

E mi hai fatta commuovere, leggendoti prima....accidenti a te




perdona l'OT.


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Dicembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tu non hai discusso le mie opinioni. Mi hai indicato, in modo paternalistico il COSA si può o non può dire.
> 
> Non ho intenzione di tollerare toni paternalistici. Da nessuno.
> 
> ...


Oh ma sei un fenomeno, decidi tu anche quando una discussione può porre termine? 
Ti ripeto che sui modi non ho mai avuto nulla da obiettare, ti sei costruita un tuo linguaggio ed evidentemente qualcuno lo apprezza anche.
Non capisco invece perché confondi con paternali semplici inviti alla rilettura dei tuoi post con tempistiche diverse da ora. Mica ho scritto a Ele di non leggerlo il tuo post, ho invitato lei semmai a conservarlo per tempi migliori, quando imparerà ad apprezzarlo.
Vedi la differenza tra noi due?
Abbiamo opinioni divergenti, ma io sto continuando a "esaltare" il tuo post come foriero di utili consigli, tu scrivi in tutta fretta che uso toni paternalistici [emoji29] 
Hai paura di un confronto? Temi di non riuscire a consolidare e spiegare le tue ragioni quando c'è qualcuno che diverge dalle tue idee?


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Dicembre 2015)

...che poi sto continuo rimarcare "in chiaro e in privato", mi manda in bestia. Come se ti avessi scritto mp per chiarire, ma chi cazzo ti ha scritto nulla? Se vuoi un confronto, almeno che sia pulito, che a me certe FALSE insinuazioni stanno abbastanza sul cazzo. Ho gia i miei problemi, mi manca pure un'isterica tuttologa a rovinarmi ulteriormente la giornata...


----------



## ipazia (26 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...che poi sto continuo rimarcare "in chiaro e in privato", mi manda in bestia. Come se ti avessi scritto mp per chiarire, ma chi cazzo ti ha scritto nulla? Se vuoi un confronto, almeno che sia pulito, che a me certe FALSE insinuazioni stanno abbastanza sul cazzo. Ho gia i miei problemi, mi manca pure un'isterica tuttologa a rovinarmi ulteriormente la giornata...


Hai bisogno di sfogarti?

Apri un 3d, "critiche a ipazia", oppure "ipazia mestruata natalizia", quello che preferisci e butta fuori quello che devi..prometto che, compatibilmente con i miei tempi, partecipo. 

Detto questo non ho la minima intenzione di partecipare all' USARE Eledriel e il suo sentire come gradino, grimaldello o opportunità per qualunque cosa che non riguardi il dirle ciò che penso secondo il mio sentire o per cazzeggiare, se proprio. 

Ed è evidente che tu sia in bestia...come è altrettanto evidente che tu lo sia non per la pomposità del mio esprimermi o per le mie frasi contorte o per il sospetto ciclo mestruale, mio...liberissimo di girare intorno al tuo dolore come e quanto vuoi. 

La verità è che sei ferito. Profondamente. E stai soffrendo. Profondamente. E sei incazzato. Con te stesso e con tutto il mondo. 

E di questo continua a spiacermi. 

Ma più ci giri a largo, più male fa. 
Resta una decisione tua, come assumerti il tuo dolore.


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Dicembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai bisogno di sfogarti?
> 
> Apri un 3d, "critiche a ipazia", oppure "ipazia mestruata natalizia", quello che preferisci e butta fuori quello che devi..prometto che, compatibilmente con i miei tempi, partecipo.
> 
> ...


Ma perché invece che rispondere semplicemente alle mie domande ti fai scudo con le tue ricette da psicologa dell'ultima ora?
Io ti ho chiesto nel mio post: ti ho forse rotto le palle con degli mp? NO
Non è magari il caso che chiedi scusa per un'illazione evidentemente falsa? SÌ
E invece ti schermi col mio dolore, bel modo di affrontare una discussione [emoji29] 
Io di aprire thread per te di sicuro non ne ho voglia, mica ti do tutta questa importanza, semmai forse è meglio chiedere a Perplesso di spostare queste quattro chiacchiere in altri luoghi, visto che stiamo andando palesemente OT...
Ah mi dispiace per l'infelice uscita sul mestruo, me ne scuso. 
Ma tu dovresti scusarti di usare il mio dolore come pretesto per non affrontare una semplice discussione con chi ti ha chiesto spiegazioni. Soprattutto visto che sei stata tu ad attaccare in maniera ingiustificata il sottoscritto...


----------



## LTD (26 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Questo tuo messaggio, rileggendolo dopo qualche tempo, le sarà di grande aiuto, adesso è difficile che riesca a separare l'umiliazione dal dolore che prova. Perché col dolore imparerà a convivere, se ne saprà far buon uso, ma ora è giocoforza accecata da una rabbia insana, che non permette alla ragione di trovare equilibrio.
> Diamole tempo, e parliamo volentieri con lei di ciò che le aggrada...


Ryo, credimi, sono oltre la rabbia. La rabbia è ancora possibile se c'è un rimasuglio di amore, lui è morto dentro di me.


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Ryo, credimi, sono oltre la rabbia. La rabbia è ancora possibile se c'è un rimasuglio di amore, lui è morto dentro di me.


Posso solo cercare di immaginare quello che provi. Per quel che vale, ti sono vicino, un abbraccio...


E scusa per l'OT qui sopra, non era mia intenzione portare questa discussione fuori rotta, ma ritenevo giusto chiarire il mio punto di vista [emoji6]


----------

